# The Gachet's TT Quattro Sport



## The Gachet

Hello my fellow TT enthusiasts,

Greetings and hope all is well with you and your cars ! 

I thought that it was about time to post some photos of my newly purchased TT Quattro Sport in Avus Silver that I picked up a couple of weeks ago which as some of you will identify was previously owned by a popular forum member.

Actually, before I get to that bit I will just provide you with some background on my previous TT and the journey I took to eventually land this very fine example...

I first came into TT ownership back in 2006 with a Raven Black 225 Coupe which I loved and cherished for just over a year and came complete with an AMD remap, Milltek exhaust and a number of other mods which I obviously couldn't resist adding to including a few very enjoyable trips to my local specialist and TT guru 'Wak'.

When the time came to sell due to various personal reasons including the birth of my daughter I never really thought that I would ever be back in the market for a TT again but last June I decided to take the plunge and find one that was every bit as good or hopefully even better than my last experience.

A modified 225 Coupe was always the intended target what with the rear seat option which for my circumstances is a necessary requirement so the hunt was on and within days I spotted another former members fine example for sale through Norfolk Performance Car Sales, but sadly I missed out. 

Six months went by and I just wasn't finding the type and style of TT that I desired until I recently investigated the possibility and probably unusual option of fitting a full leather Coupe interior into a QS.

Anyway, the rest is history so here are some photos of my journey so far...

The 225 Coupe.




The QS when previously owned by Spearhunter#2 aka Andy.




On eBay from where I acquired the car.




The day after purchase it was straight to The TT Shop for a number of mods including the fitting of a full black leather interior, coil overs and adjustable tie arms.









Further photos and details of the work carried out by The TT Shop can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 689&type=1

Her first trip to West London Audi.




Since then I have been busy completing other mods, some myself, some by Wak and some by my local garage including playing around with the coil over settings. This included removing the rear adjusting collars which looked great but completely changed the poise and handling performance of the vehicle, unfortunately in a negative way. :?

Here are some photos of the car with the front on the lowest settings and the rear adjusting collars removed.








Then due to the rear end feeling heavy and basically a million miles from where it felt and performed before I reinserted the adjusting collars. The front was also raised by 5mm keeping the poised stance but eliminating some of the front end clearance issues experienced with many of the local speed bumps that I encounter on a daily basis ! :twisted: 
















Of course I still have a number of other ideas for the car and will keep you updated with my progress for sure... :wink:

Thank you very much for looking and all I can say is that it is great to be back in a TT and part of this fantastic community again !!! 8) 
Toodle-oo & keep modding ! [smiley=dude.gif]

The Gachet aka Paul


----------



## WallaceTech

looking great dude 8)


----------



## Paulj100

Looks great Paul 8) Welcome back to the forum 

Paul


----------



## Nick-ST

Stunning car


----------



## Lollypop86

looks fab......but I love Waks more lol 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Paul get yourself registered on here if you haven't already

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=490545

Paul


----------



## The Gachet

Thanks for the lovely comments guys and gals and yes Paul it is certainly great to be back and of course I will register the car !

For the benefit of this thread it is a 2005/55 Avus Silver no.936


----------



## philgibQS

Look great 8) Is it an RS4 steering wheel? It brings the interior up to date. Would be hard to get rid of the alcantara though :roll:


----------



## conlechi

Great looking QS  
I'm liking the stance and the black headlight insert/clear corner conversion works really well with the QS look 8)


----------



## The Gachet

philgibQS said:


> Look great 8) Is it an RS4 steering wheel? It brings the interior up to date. Would be hard to get rid of the alcantara though :roll:


Thanks Phil and first of all that is a lovely TT you have there ! :wink:

It was actually a custom order directly from Audi Germany as it's the RS4 B7 steering wheel but without all the buttons and logo, basically exactly the same design that came in the 2007-2009 Gallardo.


----------



## Sporty tt

Hi Paul

Lovin the look of your Sport  
What spacers are you using with the Bilsteins like the stance

Regards William


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Ah dude, should have purchased mine all ready done lol.


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Great looking QS
> 
> I'm liking the stance and the black headlight insert/clear corner conversion works really well with the QS look 8)


Cheers Mark, took a bit of a gamble with the clear corners as I thought that they may stand out a little too much what with the Phantom Black inserts and smoked side repeaters but am very happy with the result ! 



Sporty tt said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Lovin the look of your Sport
> 
> What spacers are you using with the Bilsteins like the stance
> 
> Regards William


Thanks William, it has H&R Hubcentric 10mm on the rear and 8mm on the front.


----------



## neilc

Looking good Paul , glad you got yourself a nice example.


----------



## qs950

Good choice - you obviously couldn't stay away and good luck with your future mods.

Really like the wheels on the 225 [top pic in OP], someone tell me what they are please?


----------



## The Gachet

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Ah dude, should have purchased mine all ready done lol.


LOL, could of done Craig but where's all the fun in that !?!ha :wink:



neilc said:


> Looking good Paul , glad you got yourself a nice example.


Thanks Neil, I sure was gutted when I missed out on Marios' but like everybody kept telling me another one would eventually surface !!! 

BTW I really appreciated your last minute advice with regards to the Bilstein's as they turned out perfect, feels much better and not a lot firmer than the standard set-up.... exactly what I wanted !


----------



## neilc

Always happy to help , yep those Bilsteins do transform a TT no doubt about it..


----------



## The Gachet

QS950 said:


> Good choice - you obviously couldn't stay away and good luck with your future mods.
> 
> Really like the wheels on the 225 [top pic in OP], someone tell me what they are please?


Those wheels were Lenso JL01's, very similar in fact to the polished A8's.



neilc said:


> Always happy to help , yep those Bilsteins do transform a TT no doubt about it..


They sure did Neil, was having second thoughts especially after reading about Damo's issues which I believe turned out to be a broken front spacer.

Regardless, they transform the car in every way without sacrificing the ride quality, still has an OEM feel about it which was important and not a complete bone shaker !


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> QS950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice - you obviously couldn't stay away and good luck with your future mods.
> 
> Really like the wheels on the 225 [top pic in OP], someone tell me what they are please?
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels were Lenso JL01's, very similar in fact to the polished A8's.
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always happy to help , yep those Bilsteins do transform a TT no doubt about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sure did Neil, was having second thoughts especially after reading about Damo's issues which I believe turned out to be a broken front spacer.
> 
> Regardless, they transform the car in every way without sacrificing the ride quality, still has an OEM feel about it which was important and not a complete bone shaker !
Click to expand...

Hey buddy..

Awesome qs, and love the little touches you have done already. Did you opt for pss9's?

And yes my "nightmare summer mystery chassis noises" were all down to an H&R front spacer separated at the collar.. :wink:

Have we got your build number yet? Last 4 digits of your qs chassis number on the gmbh plate under the bonnet. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hey buddy..
> 
> Awesome qs, and love the little touches you have done already. Did you opt for pss9's?
> 
> And yes my "nightmare summer mystery chassis noises" were all down to an H&R front spacer separated at the collar.. :wink:
> 
> Have we got your build number yet? Last 4 digits of your qs chassis number on the gmbh plate under the bonnet.
> 
> Damien.


Hi Damien, much appreciate the kind the words and am loving what you have done with your QS as I'm also trying to keep it as close to OEM+... even though I've just ripped out the rear seat delete kit and all the alcantara finishings replacing with full leather !lol :roll:

Anyway, I actually just went for the PSS's since if you gave me even more to adjust I would never stop fiddling with it !!! :lol:

I'm glad to hear that you sorted the 'mystery knocking' as I had my reservations on the Bilstein's and was starting to look elsewhere at the KW V1's but after chatting to Neil and learning about your broken spacer I took the plunge ! 

With regards to the build number, yes mate I posted on the register earlier confirming that it is *936*.


----------



## Eadon

Another mint QS! I must own one of these, and soon!


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers Eadon, make sure you do... and soon ! :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy..
> 
> Awesome qs, and love the little touches you have done already. Did you opt for pss9's?
> 
> And yes my "nightmare summer mystery chassis noises" were all down to an H&R front spacer separated at the collar.. :wink:
> 
> Have we got your build number yet? Last 4 digits of your qs chassis number on the gmbh plate under the bonnet.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Damien, much appreciate the kind the words and am loving what you have done with your QS as I'm also trying to keep it as close to OEM+... even though I've just ripped out the rear seat delete kit and all the alcantara finishings replacing with full leather !lol :roll:
> 
> Anyway, I actually just went for the PSS's since if you gave me even more to adjust I would never stop fiddling with it !!! :lol:
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you sorted the 'mystery knocking' as I had my reservations on the Bilstein's and was starting to look elsewhere at the KW V1's but after chatting to Neil and learning about your broken spacer I took the plunge !
> 
> With regards to the build number, yes mate I posted on the register earlier confirming that it is *936*.
Click to expand...

Great stuff..full leather eh.. :wink: Look forward to seeing your qs develop. Oem plus all the way baby.. :wink:

Yes the KWv3 kit is a good product and is not as prone to corrosion on the shock body. Make sure you keep the Billy's clean.

Will add your baby to the qs register now.

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff..full leather eh.. :wink: Look forward to seeing your qs develop. Oem plus all the way baby.. :wink:
> 
> Yes the KWv3 kit is a good product and is not as prone to corrosion on the shock body. Make sure you keep the Billy's clean.
> 
> Will add your baby to the qs register now.
> 
> Damien.


Excellent, top stuff Damo and that's a big 10-4 with regards to the Billy's as I noticed the other day on the ramp that the front dust covers were up so I made sure that they were straight back down, also providing some decency ! :lol:


----------



## Kyle18uk

Looks awesome, i love it.

What you do with your old seats and delete kit?!


----------



## The Gachet

Kyle18uk said:


> Looks awesome, i love it.
> 
> What you do with your old seats and delete kit?!


Cheers buddy ! 

The TT Shop had the rear delete kit and the grey leather seats in exchange for a chunk off the price of all the work they carried out the day after I got it.

A previous owner had already substituted the Recaro Pole Position's however since I knew that I was going down the 'comfort' route including the rear seat conversion it didn't bother me !


----------



## jamman

First off the car looks great but you need to look into the history of the car because the previous owner has deleted mileage from the car which is a poor show IMO.

if you check spearhunters posts this will be confirmed.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=517761&p=3561113#p3561113


----------



## The Gachet

jamman said:


> First off the car looks great but you need to look into the history of the car because the previous owner has deleted mileage from the car which is a poor show IMO.
> 
> if you check spearhunters posts this will be confirmed.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=517761&p=3561113#p3561113


Hello mate,

Yeah I know as I saw all this communication which resulted in me having it checked out by Audi since it appears that it recently had a new dashpod fitted due to an internal fault but the mileage was incorrect on installation.

This then couldn't be corrected and still can't according to them so it was reflecting 8K less than the original faulty dashpod mileage.

No drama though as for added security and comfort I know it was with Andy (spearhunter) up until six months ago anyway !


----------



## jamman

The Gachet said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off the car looks great but you need to look into the history of the car because the previous owner has deleted mileage from the car which is a poor show IMO.
> 
> if you check spearhunters posts this will be confirmed.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=517761&p=3561113#p3561113
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> 
> Yeah I know as I saw all this communication which resulted in me having it checked out by Audi since it appears that it recently had a new dashpod fitted due to an internal fault but the mileage was incorrect on installation.
> 
> This then couldn't be corrected and still can't according to them so it was reflecting 8K less than the original faulty dashpod mileage.
> 
> No drama though as for added security and comfort I know it was with Andy (spearhunter) up until six months ago anyway !
Click to expand...

Pity the seller didn't mention it, poor show.

Good to see the car back getting some love and attention.


----------



## The Gachet

jamman said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off the car looks great but you need to look into the history of the car because the previous owner has deleted mileage from the car which is a poor show IMO.
> 
> if you check spearhunters posts this will be confirmed.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=517761&p=3561113#p3561113
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> 
> Yeah I know as I saw all this communication which resulted in me having it checked out by Audi since it appears that it recently had a new dashpod fitted due to an internal fault but the mileage was incorrect on installation.
> 
> This then couldn't be corrected and still can't according to them so it was reflecting 8K less than the original faulty dashpod mileage.
> 
> No drama though as for added security and comfort I know it was with Andy (spearhunter) up until six months ago anyway !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pity the seller didn't mention it, poor show.
> 
> Good to see the car back getting some love and attention.
Click to expand...

Cheers Jamman, fully agree and was probably just using it to their advantage ! :?

Anyway, appreciate the heads-up and as you say it's now back in safe hands of a fellow enthusiast so I'm certainly looking forward to the future !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

On another recent visit to Audi !


----------



## spearhunter#2

Now then Paul,

Fantastic to see my gorgeous ex back in the hands of someone who loves her and will treat her well. :roll:

I am glad to hear you are enjoying being back in a TT again, there is certainly something about them that gets under your skin and stays there for a long time! I love what you have done with her so far and I think you have made a very unique car looks great, no doubt handles well but most importantly that suits your needs and your family.

Keep up the good work and make sure you enjoy her as much as I did 

Andy

ps I dont want to show off but I have moved on to a different and some may say better handling (than a standard TT anyway) set of wheels.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Looking awesome Paul. 8)

Andy i bet your happy your old qs is in good hands.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

spearhunter#2 said:


> Now then Paul,
> 
> Fantastic to see my gorgeous ex back in the hands of someone who loves her and will treat her well. :roll:
> 
> I am glad to hear you are enjoying being back in a TT again, there is certainly something about them that gets under your skin and stays there for a long time! I love what you have done with her so far and I think you have made a very unique car looks great, no doubt handles well but most importantly that suits your needs and your family.
> 
> Keep up the good work and make sure you enjoy her as much as I did
> 
> Andy
> 
> ps I dont want to show off but I have moved on to a different and some may say better handling (than a standard TT anyway) set of wheels.


HAHA, cheers Andy of which I was in your exact same situation a few years back which resulted in me selling my 225 then subsequently replacing it with a Bugaboo ! :lol:

It's all good stuff though and am certainly looking forward to hearing about the new arrival and what type of family car you get to accommodate that... surely has to be an RS4 or RS6 Avant !?!lol :wink:



TTSPORT666 said:


> Looking awesome Paul. 8)
> 
> Andy i bet your happy your old qs is in good hands..
> 
> Damien.


Thanks again Damo and I do hope Andy is a bit more comfortable now I'm at the controls !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Still undecided on which exhaust system / finish to go for and whether I'm even going to go down the remap route so I have currently settled on a custom fabrication to enhance the rear end...

Before:


After:


----------



## spearhunter#2

Best looking Mk1 on the forum  Stunning mate. No doubt the green eyed monster is very active now :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/


----------



## TTSPORT666

YELLOW_TT said:


> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/


0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> 0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Says the man who stole my phantom filler cap idea in fact stole it after Mal had already stole it :wink: :lol:


----------



## MO-TT

Stunning


----------



## TomQS

So is that just new tips welded on?


----------



## TTSPORT666

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> 0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the man who stole my phantom filler cap idea in fact stole it after Mal had already stole it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey i don't steal ideas..lol..  Phantom black was the obvious choice to match the roof.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## nicksttv6

looking good paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif] avus is just drop dead [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
nick. 8)


----------



## Eadon

I have polished tips on the Miltek fitted to my QS. Black tips get lost on the valance IMO.

Seeing yours has made me realise I've got some work inside the tips to do!

Jon


----------



## malstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> 0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the man who stole my phantom filler cap idea in fact stole it after Mal had already stole it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey, I have feelings. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> Says the man who stole my phantom filler cap idea in fact stole it after Mal had already stole it :wink: :lol:
> 
> Hey i don't steal ideas..lol..  Phantom black was the obvious choice to match the roof.. 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

And by the way it don't smoke :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/


Hi Andy,

Yeah I was a little bit concerned at first with regards to the silver tips as I know that the tradition and expectation is black but I do think that they look good on a QS.

And as as Jon stated, the black can get a little bit lost in the rear valance as I never even really noticed the previous ones what with them also being 'pea shooters' ! :lol:

I can also see what you are saying about the 225 valance, certainly a nice touch and follows through the smoothness of the roof.

BTW your QS is stunning mate and that image with the engine cutout is just awesome... love it !!! 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> Yeah I was a little bit concerned at first with regards to the silver tips as I know that the tradition and expectation is black but I do think that they look good on a QS.
> 
> And as as Jon stated, the black can get a little bit lost in the rear valance as I never even really noticed the previous ones what with them also being 'pea shooters' ! :lol:
> 
> I can also see what you are saying about the 225 valance, certainly a nice touch and follows through the smoothness of the roof.
> 
> BTW your QS is stunning mate and that image with the engine cutout is just awesome... love it !!! 8)
Click to expand...

Paul don't massage our Andy's ego...Probably rightly so...But its big enough.. :lol:

Any qs without black tips is just a modified 225...  cough cough..

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> Yeah I was a little bit concerned at first with regards to the silver tips as I know that the tradition and expectation is black but I do think that they look good on a QS.
> 
> And as as Jon stated, the black can get a little bit lost in the rear valance as I never even really noticed the previous ones what with them also being 'pea shooters' ! :lol:
> 
> I can also see what you are saying about the 225 valance, certainly a nice touch and follows through the smoothness of the roof.
> 
> BTW your QS is stunning mate and that image with the engine cutout is just awesome... love it !!! 8)
Click to expand...

Cheers the black 225 valance looks fantastic on an Avus qS I had a second one for yellow and it looked crap on so I sold it to bigsyd to fit to his red qS and he said it didn't suit the red qS :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the polished tips as well look much better that the standard black qS tips as so swapped the qS rear valance for a 225 valance in phantom black looks great on an Avus qS IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> Yeah I was a little bit concerned at first with regards to the silver tips as I know that the tradition and expectation is black but I do think that they look good on a QS.
> 
> And as as Jon stated, the black can get a little bit lost in the rear valance as I never even really noticed the previous ones what with them also being 'pea shooters' ! :lol:
> 
> I can also see what you are saying about the 225 valance, certainly a nice touch and follows through the smoothness of the roof.
> 
> BTW your QS is stunning mate and that image with the engine cutout is just awesome... love it !!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul don't massage our Andy's ego...Probably rightly so...But its big enough.. :lol:
> 
> Any qs without black tips is just a modified 225...  cough cough..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Don't listen to Damian he's pissed because he bought the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> So is that just new tips welded on?


Yes Tom, exactly that but just thought 'custom fabrication' sounded a bit more interesting !lol :lol:

Had the work carried out by these guys who build their own custom systems and are also a Magnaflow distributor.


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul don't massage our Andy's ego...Probably rightly so...But its big enough.. :lol:
> 
> Any qs without black tips is just a modified 225...  cough cough..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Damian he's pissed because he bought the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

HAHA, did I say that your car was a beautiful colour and that I really wished I had got the same as it truly is the best colour for a QS !!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Don't listen to Damian he's pissed because he bought the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:[/quote]

At least mine is a "colour" not a shade.. :-* Not saying Avus does not suit our cars...Just awfully common though.. :wink:

Bet you guys get lost in the fog.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Damian he's pissed because he bought the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> At least mine is a "colour" not a shade.. :-* Not saying Avus does not suit our cars...Just awfully common though.. :wink:
> 
> Bet you guys get lost in the fog..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

LOL, they all look great... even the red ones and I'm not really a fan of red cars unless it's a Ferrari ! 

Out of interest, does anybody know how many of each colour actually came to the UK !? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Damian he's pissed because he bought the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> At least mine is a "colour" not a shade.. :-* Not saying Avus does not suit our cars...Just awfully common though.. :wink:
> 
> Bet you guys get lost in the fog..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, they all look great... even the red ones and I'm not really a fan of red cars unless it's a Ferrari !
> 
> Out of interest, does anybody know how many of each colour actually came to the UK !? [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

2 avus and loads of the other common colours :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least mine is a "colour" not a shade.. :-* Not saying Avus does not suit our cars...Just awfully common though.. :wink:
> 
> Bet you guys get lost in the fog..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they all look great... even the red ones and I'm not really a fan of red cars unless it's a Ferrari !
> 
> Out of interest, does anybody know how many of each colour actually came to the UK !? [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 avus and loads of the other common colours :wink:
Click to expand...

Thought so, and only one yellow Roadster I believe !? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TomQS

The Gachet said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that just new tips welded on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tom, exactly that but just thought 'custom fabrication' sounded a bit more interesting !lol :lol:
> 
> Had the work carried out by these guys who build their own custom systems and are also a Magnaflow distributor.
Click to expand...

Looks good. I'd be tempted by that. I want the look of a better exhaust but not worried about the performance tbh.


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that just new tips welded on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tom, exactly that but just thought 'custom fabrication' sounded a bit more interesting !lol :lol:
> 
> Had the work carried out by these guys who build their own custom systems and are also a Magnaflow distributor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good. I'd be tempted by that. I want the look of a better exhaust but not worried about the performance tbh.
Click to expand...

Exactly the same reason why I had it done, was not after any performance gains and didn't want to be 'bullied' into a remap to complement an upgraded exhaust... well, not just yet anyway ! :wink:


----------



## unclebuncles

Interesting that you changed out the interior, ive always thought that the QS seats look way too racey/buckety to live with if you're using it as your daily.


----------



## Eadon

Really is a stunning car, can't stop looking at it! I NEED black wheels!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Eadon said:


> Really is a stunning car, can't stop looking at it! I NEED black wheels!


Black wheels look awesome on Avus/silver and red Qs's not blue though.. :? What does look cool though is having the lip diamond cut to give a contrast..I had mine done in porsche silver with the lips cut and it really personifies the design of the wheel. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0 points for authenticity Andy...Polished tips on a qs pahh... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who stole my phantom filler cap idea in fact stole it after Mal had already stole it :wink: :lol:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 594382162/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i don't steal ideas..lol..  Phantom black was the obvious choice to match the roof.. 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

On the subject of the filler cap, I actually went the other way and switched the custom phantom black cap back to silver since I felt that it was all starting to look a bit too 'blacked out' in areas ! :?

Therefore, I thought with the silver rings on the front and silver tips there was a bit of a 'softer' connection to be made there...


----------



## TTSPORT666

On the subject of the filler cap, I actually went the other way and switched the custom phantom black cap back to silver since I felt that it was all starting to look a bit too 'blacked out' in areas ! :?

Therefore, I thought with the silver rings on the front and silver tips there was a bit of a 'softer' connection to be made there...





[/quote]

Well now you have 225 shiny tips you can have some other brighter metal on the car.. 

Damien.


----------



## Eadon

TTSPORT666 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really is a stunning car, can't stop looking at it! I NEED black wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Black wheels look awesome on Avus/silver and red Qs's not blue though.. :? What does look cool though is having the lip diamond cut to give a contrast..I had mine done in porsche silver with the lips cut and it really personifies the design of the wheel.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Not a fan of the polished lip myself. Will give black a go if not then maybe a lighter shade of anthracite. Would love to see your wheels in real life though, can't get a good feel for them through the pictures.

Is the cap for sale Gachet?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Eadon said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really is a stunning car, can't stop looking at it! I NEED black wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Black wheels look awesome on Avus/silver and red Qs's not blue though.. :? What does look cool though is having the lip diamond cut to give a contrast..I had mine done in porsche silver with the lips cut and it really personifies the design of the wheel.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the polished lip myself. Will give black a go if not then maybe a lighter shade of anthracite. Would love to see your wheels in real life though, can't get a good feel for them through the pictures.
> 
> Is the cap for sale Gachet?
Click to expand...

Fair enough bud. Just that's how they came from the factory. My wheels looked **** all one colour. 

Damien.


----------



## Eadon

Did they??

Never knew that, and have either never seen or never noticed one with them :lol:

Edit: obviously you wouldn't just make it up, genuinely surprised


----------



## TTSPORT666

Eadon said:


> Did they??
> 
> Never knew that, and have either never seen or never noticed one with them :lol:
> 
> Edit: obviously you wouldn't just make it up, genuinely surprised


Well there you go, i am a stickler for qs info.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really is a stunning car, can't stop looking at it! I NEED black wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Black wheels look awesome on Avus/silver and red Qs's not blue though.. :? What does look cool though is having the lip diamond cut to give a contrast..I had mine done in porsche silver with the lips cut and it really personifies the design of the wheel.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the polished lip myself. Will give black a go if not then maybe a lighter shade of anthracite. Would love to see your wheels in real life though, can't get a good feel for them through the pictures.
> 
> *Is the cap for sale Gachet?*
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not Jon, that is now in the hands of the TT Shop as it was part of the exchange package on all the work they did.

However, I reckon yours would look great with black wheels, black headlight inserts / clear corners and smoked repeaters... but then I could be slightly biased ! 

At least it would look a little bit different to every other Mauritius Blue QS out there !!! (cough cough Damo) :wink:


----------



## Eadon

Is it not something you see often due to age/refurbs? Or just the few I see for sale no longer had them :lol:

G, that sounds just like what I was going to try funnily enough  :wink:

And no worries.


----------



## justinjgy

The wheels look amazing and I am with you on them as that is how it should be. Mine need a re-furb and will be having polished rim as they should be Great tyres too.


----------



## TTSPORT666

[/quote]
Not a fan of the polished lip myself. Will give black a go if not then maybe a lighter shade of anthracite. Would love to see your wheels in real life though, can't get a good feel for them through the pictures.

*Is the cap for sale Gachet?*[/quote]
Unfortunately not Jon, that is now in the hands of the TT Shop as it was part of the exchange package on all the work they did.

However, I reckon yours would look great with black wheels, black headlight inserts / clear corners and smoked repeaters... but then I could be slightly biased ! 

At least it would look a little bit different to every other Mauritius Blue QS out there !!! (cough cough Damo) :wink:[/quote]

Oi my car is unique.. :wink: So am i come to think of it ...  Low blow from a fellow bro.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the polished lip myself. Will give black a go if not then maybe a lighter shade of anthracite. Would love to see your wheels in real life though, can't get a good feel for them through the pictures.
> 
> *Is the cap for sale Gachet?*
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not Jon, that is now in the hands of the TT Shop as it was part of the exchange package on all the work they did.
> 
> However, I reckon yours would look great with black wheels, black headlight inserts / clear corners and smoked repeaters... but then I could be slightly biased !
> 
> At least it would look a little bit different to every other Mauritius Blue QS out there !!! (cough cough Damo) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi my car is unique.. :wink: So am i come to think of it ...  Low blow from a fellow bro.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Only messing bro, your 'Bluey' is very unique and am loving the OEM Plus theme of which I too am also trying to keep in check with before I end up on the front page of 'Max Power' !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Only messing bro, your 'Bluey' is very unique and am loving the OEM Plus theme of which I too am also trying to keep in check with before I end up on the front page of 'Max Power' !!! [/quote]

:lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

Just had a very busy weekend with an early start yesterday meeting Craig aka actionman37 in Swindon to pick up one of his custom Bentley keys while he was completing a whistle stop tour around the South West.

Also ended up getting there well ahead of schedule from London due to a friendly encounter with another member of the 'quattro GmbH' stable...

The M4 was becoming a little bit lonely until I passed J10 where I suddenly had a rear view mirror full of an RS4 Avant 

There was a respectful acknowledgement and then for the next five junctions we just took it in turns taking the lead giving each other the stage, nothing reckless but there was enough activity to say that those things really do shift !!! 8)

Basically, the faster you go... the faster they go ! :mrgreen:

Seeing as I unexpectedly arrived early I took a little look around the Dick Lovett Ferrari dealership and then met Craig for him to do his business. All I can say is that I can't recommend him and his product enough, a truly great guy and the key is a lovely design with a nice solid weight to it and looks much nicer than the ordinary plastic keys.

Anyway, here are some photos of my Saturday morning adventure and more importantly some of the new key ! 

Playing with an RS4... or should I say he was playing with me ! :lol: 






Dick Lovett Ferrari


Ferrari 458 Italia






Ferrari F12 Berlinetta (730bhp) - Their most powerful road car... so far ! 8) 


The Alicia Keys ! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.

I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:

The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 




All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.
> 
> I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:
> 
> The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:


ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.
> 
> I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:
> 
> The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

LOL, never thought of that but yeah you are right Damien, loved those cars and one that I always wanted to own myself ! 8)

My mate had a 1991 Diamond White example... power to weight ratio was ridiculous !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.
> 
> I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:
> 
> The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, never thought of that but yeah you are right Damien, loved those cars and one that I always wanted to own myself ! 8)
> 
> My mate had a 1991 Diamond White example... power to weight ratio was ridiculous !!!
Click to expand...

I had a red one in the 90's...with big turbo modified carb...big intercooler...actually the whole 1990's GT tuning catalog..And 15 inch oz super turismo's lol Bloody loved that little car.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.
> 
> I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:
> 
> The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:
> ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo..
> 
> Damien.
> LOL, never thought of that but yeah you are right Damien, loved those cars and one that I always wanted to own myself ! 8)
> 
> My mate had a 1991 Diamond White example... power to weight ratio was ridiculous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a red one in the 90's...with big turbo modified carb...big intercooler...actually the whole 1990's GT tuning catalog..And 15 inch oz super turismo's lol Bloody loved that little car.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

How many times did the clutch cable snap on it :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, never thought of that but yeah you are right Damien, loved those cars and one that I always wanted to own myself ! 8)
> 
> My mate had a 1991 Diamond White example... power to weight ratio was ridiculous !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a red one in the 90's...with big turbo modified carb...big intercooler...actually the whole 1990's GT tuning catalog..And 15 inch oz super turismo's lol Bloody loved that little car.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Those were the days... Radbourne Racing, GT Tuning, Devil exhausts and people messing about with their torsion bars to completely drop the rear end onto the floor !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Another job at the weekend was to fit my new personal plates...

There wasn't too many desired options available however I decided on *A18 TTG* which I felt stood for *Audi 1.8 TT* and then *G* for Gachet ! 

Here are some photos while experimenting with a few low flying aircraft !!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks since the TT Shop fitted the OSIR Orbit Ring I have been gradually adding to the interior lighting obtaining a number of cool white LED's off 'mullum' for all the interior and exterior bulbs while also installing red footwell LED's, additional centre console lighting and micro LED's in the interior door handles.
> 
> I'm sure that it's not everybody's cup of tea seeing as it now looks like a brothel in there but I like it and feel that it just extends the standard dashboard lighting keeping it OEM Plus... well, sort of !?!lol :roll:
> 
> The Red Light District ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> All I need now is a sign in the window !!! :lol:
> ooooooh shiny..love it.. :wink: Reminds me of the red carpet in the phase 2 R5 GT turbo..
> 
> Damien.
> LOL, never thought of that but yeah you are right Damien, loved those cars and one that I always wanted to own myself ! 8)
> 
> My mate had a 1991 Diamond White example... power to weight ratio was ridiculous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a red one in the 90's...with big turbo modified carb...big intercooler...actually the whole 1990's GT tuning catalog..And 15 inch oz super turismo's lol Bloody loved that little car.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did the clutch cable snap on it :lol:
Click to expand...

I used to change my clutch cable every 10k miles Andy...  No joke...lol.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> Another job at the weekend was to fit my new personal plates...
> 
> There wasn't too many desired options available however I decided on *A18 TTG* which I felt stood for *Audi 1.8 TT* and then *G* for Gachet !
> 
> Here are some photos while experimenting with a few low flying aircraft !!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Looks awesome Simon.. 8) New plate looks good too.

Damien.


----------



## Eadon

Looking smooth 8)


----------



## TomQS

Car looks great. Is de-tangoing the front lights easy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

How to here 
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/corners.pdf


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Looks awesome Simon.. 8) New plate looks good too.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Darren... but who's Simon !?! :wink: :lol:



TomQS said:


> Car looks great. Is de-tangoing the front lights easy?


I didn't actually fit the clear corners on the QS as the TT Shop did but I did fit them on my 225 Coupe.

Takes a bit of time but once you've released the front bumper and used a hair dryer to separate the headlight covers following the step-by-step instructions that Andy provided above it's not too difficult.

However, one thing which is not mentioned in the instructions is you just need to fit an orange lens over the indicator bulb otherwise it will illegally flash white and as far as I'm aware there are still no orange bulbs available for this fitment.


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Looking smooth 8)


Thanks Jon, you going to get a personal plate for yours !? :wink:


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> I had a red one in the 90's...with big turbo modified carb...big intercooler...*actually the whole 1990's GTT tuning catalog..*And 15 inch oz super turismo's lol Bloody loved that little car.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Nothing changes... :wink: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Eadon

The Gachet said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking smooth 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon, you going to get a personal plate for yours !? :wink:
Click to expand...

It's definitely on the list, as is de-tangoing now 

Only problem is the plate I want, E4DON, is ridiculous money! Around 20k last I checked 

May have to try for something like J3DON. If not I have a TT specific plate in mind that would look pretty good to those in the know.

Edit: just checked and none if the a I've are available anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking smooth 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon, you going to get a personal plate for yours !? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely on the list, as is de-tangoing now
> 
> Only problem is the plate I want, E4DON, is ridiculous money! Around 20k last I checked
> 
> May have to try for something like J3DON. If not I have a TT specific plate in mind that would look pretty good to those in the know.
> 
> Edit: just checked and none if the a I've are available anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Decision made then mate, gonna have to be the twenty bags !lol [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Eadon

Haha I can't even find that anymore 

On a side note I started searching for plates with 843.. I can have MUG 843 :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Yeah, it's not easy but anything ending TTC or TTS would be pretty cool ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

Good shout

Anyway, back to your car  ..


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Good shout
> 
> Anyway, back to your car  ..


Oh yeah, my car !lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

What I also thought was a nice touch was getting slightly wider and narrower plates made up at the front to fit the recess in the bumper therefore not having any gaps down either side and an overhang at the bottom... and of course no screw fixings including an additional bonus one from the previous owner !?!lol :?

Old Plate


New Plate


And the rear was like a dartboard behind the plate !!! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice where did you get the front plates ?


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice where did you get the front plates ?


Cheers Andy, I got them from Demon Plates with the rear being standard size and the front custom at 530mm x 108mm.


----------



## Andrewjfretwell

love this car changed my mind from a roadster to hard top again


----------



## The Gachet

Andrewjfretwell said:


> love this car changed my mind from a roadster to hard top again


 :lol: although I had no choice as I needed the rear seats regardless of how small they actually are ! [smiley=baby.gif] :wink:


----------



## snap

love this car


----------



## BaueruTc

I love how people like yourself can find little touches which help tidy up the car.

That front number plate looks very smart! I can see that company selling a lot of them now!


----------



## The Gachet

BaueruTc said:


> I love how people like yourself can find little touches which help tidy up the car.
> 
> That front number plate looks very smart! I can see that company selling a lot of them now!


Cheers mate and if that is the case then I will have to make sure that I'm on commission ! 

Just been reading your build thread, very enjoyable and she's come a long way... beautiful !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Since purchasing the car in January, I've been plagued with a really annoying intermittent vibrating rattle from the rear of the cabin interior so after virtually stripping it back to the bare metal thinking it was a number of things like the infamous 'creaky' parcel shelf and plastic trim around the tailgate, side panels, seats, striker pins and the internal seat belt tensioners I finally figured it out. :roll:

It turned out to be the rear upper roof trim where it meets the tailgate lip so with a combination of Holts Rubber & Nylon Lubricant and a big blob of Blu-Tak it has now completely gone ! 

Also sprayed around the inside of the plastic tailgate trim and inserted two of these cut down black rubber window wedges equal distance apart along the top edge where the plastic trim meets the window. This has tightened up the plastic which can sometimes creak and vibrate heavily when the stereo is turned up but this has now been eliminated so it is all lovely and quiet back there now !!! [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Holts Rubber & Nylon Lubricant


Rubber Window Wedges with link below


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190859068471


----------



## TomBorehamUK

The Gachet said:


> Since purchasing the car in January, I've been plagued with a really annoying intermittent vibrating rattle from the rear of the cabin interior so after virtually stripping it back to the bare metal thinking it was a number of things like the infamous 'creaky' parcel shelf and plastic trim around the tailgate, side panels, seats, striker pins and the internal seat belt tensioners I finally figured it out. :roll:
> 
> It turned out to be the rear upper roof trim where it meets the tailgate lip so with a combination of Holts Rubber & Nylon Lubricant and a big blob of Blu-Tak it has now completely gone !
> 
> Also sprayed around the inside of the plastic tailgate trim and inserted two of these cut down black rubber window wedges equal distance apart along the top edge where the plastic trim meets the window. This has tightened up the plastic which can sometimes creak and vibrate heavily when the stereo is turned up but this has now been eliminated so it is all lovely and quiet back there now !!! [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Holts Rubber & Nylon Lubricant
> 
> 
> Rubber Window Wedges with link below
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190859068471


This is exactly what I need to do, currently got a fabric pouch for a phone wedged between the tailgate and trim at the side temporarily :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

TomBorehamUK said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since purchasing the car in January, I've been plagued with a really annoying intermittent vibrating rattle from the rear of the cabin interior so after virtually stripping it back to the bare metal thinking it was a number of things like the infamous 'creaky' parcel shelf and plastic trim around the tailgate, side panels, seats, striker pins and the internal seat belt tensioners I finally figured it out. :roll:
> 
> It turned out to be the rear upper roof trim where it meets the tailgate lip so with a combination of Holts Rubber & Nylon Lubricant and a big blob of Blu-Tak it has now completely gone !
> 
> Also sprayed around the inside of the plastic tailgate trim and inserted two of these cut down black rubber window wedges equal distance apart along the top edge where the plastic trim meets the window. This has tightened up the plastic which can sometimes creak and vibrate heavily when the stereo is turned up but this has now been eliminated so it is all lovely and quiet back there now !!! [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I need to do, currently got a fabric pouch for a phone wedged between the tailgate and trim at the side temporarily :lol:
Click to expand...

HAHA, seems to be a common problem Tom as I've read numerous threads on here regarding this very same problem.

My old one did it too ! :x ... at first !!! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Since the weather was soooo good at the weekend and the car was just freshly cleaned I decided to take some 'creative' shots involving a few of the local low flying aircraft !!! [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## sixohsixone

That my friend is a great picture with the A380,good work.


----------



## Skid Mark

Cool pics 8)

Lovely car n all


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers guys, much appreciated and yeah that A380 photo most certainly was... 'The Money Shot' ! [smiley=pimp2.gif] :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Wow what a cracking set of pictures!


----------



## The Gachet

BaueruTc said:


> Wow what a cracking set of pictures!


Thanks mate, will stick a few others up later but I think that they were probably the best ones ! 

Going to take some more once I get my bigger brakes fitted at the rear !!!


----------



## TomQS

Looking good. 8)

What size tips was it you have welded on? 3.5"?


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> Looking good. 8)
> 
> What size tips was it you have welded on? 3.5"?


Cheers Tom... I'm pretty sure that they are 4" (100mm) but I will measure their exact diameter after work.


----------



## TomQS

The Gachet said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. 8)
> 
> What size tips was it you have welded on? 3.5"?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Tom... I'm pretty sure that they are 4" (100mm) but I will measure their exact diameter after work.
Click to expand...

If you could that'd be spot on Sir.


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. 8)
> 
> What size tips was it you have welded on? 3.5"?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Tom... I'm pretty sure that they are 4" (100mm) but I will measure their exact diameter after work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could that'd be spot on Sir.
Click to expand...

Just measured them and they are exactly 4" from outer edge to outer edge and are completely round.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Most of the aftermarket exhausts are 100mm 4in tips


----------



## TomQS

Thanks for that.


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> Thanks for that.


No worries mate and as Yellow stated most of them are 100mm tips nowadays like the Milltek's, Blueflame's, etc...


----------



## Marti4578

I absolutely love the Red Footwell Lights!! Are they difficult to install as i want to do the very same modes.

I want to have the LED Door Handles aswell in Red!! hahaha

Where did you get the Footwell Kits?


----------



## The Gachet

Marti4578 said:


> I absolutely love the Red Footwell Lights!! Are they difficult to install as i want to do the very same modes.
> 
> I want to have the LED Door Handles aswell in Red!! hahaha
> 
> Where did you get the Footwell Kits?


Cheers mate, I just fitted one of these in either footwell running them directly off the centre console / ashtray lighting wiring loom... simple ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200609510034? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## The Gachet

Here are some other photos I took while over at LHR however I think I'm going to give the '_plane spotting_' a miss for a while ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:


----------



## philgibQS

What spacers are you running on the rear if you don't mind me asking? I had 20mm, with the standard 235 tyres and the tyre was catching on the arch under hard acceleration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

philgibQS said:


> What spacers are you running on the rear if you don't mind me asking? I had 20mm, with the standard 235 tyres and the tyre was catching on the arch under hard acceleration.


Running 10mm on the rear with 235's and dropped to the lowest coilover setting (including collars) with no rubbing experienced even with somebody in the back.


----------



## The Gachet

Was back down West London Audi at the weekend picking up a new Concert 2 Head Unit as the previous one had the usual worn out buttons and the CD eject mechanism was knackered ! :x



I was also conveniently parked next to an awesome C7 RS6 Avant !!! 8)


----------



## E

How much was the new head unit?

E


----------



## The Gachet

E said:


> How much was the new head unit?


An absolute bargain, just the right side of £300 after taking into account the exchange of the old unit !  :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Was carrying out some light servicing items over the weekend and a new neighbour moved in opposite who is also a petrolhead previously owning a Mk1 TT V6 ! 8)

Anyway, his current choice of weapon is a rather special one too !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Another couple of little jobs completed at the weekend included giving the seats a once over with the Gliptone Liquid Leather, fitted a Double Cup Holder and something which is a bit more controversial the under bonnet insulation pads.

I know that there are various negative reviews on these pads especially when it comes to the cooling however after owning an older TT that came with them I always felt that something was missing what with the unlacquered hollow voids plus more noticeably when closing the bonnet it sounded very different to my last one... :?

So, since fitting them I feel that it looks much more complete, certainly sounds more soild with a non echoey clunk when closing the bonnet and a tad quieter in the cabin ! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Few more little bits completed over the weekend, a new dipstick and tube of which Yellow's tip about using the hairdryer to warm the throat first so it pulls off easily certainly worked without any dramas and also heating the new one before replacing was a good move too ! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Also fitted one of Cookbot's Laser Engraved Inlet Manifold Covers, customised with the Build Number which I think is a nice touch and well worth purchasing if anybody's contemplating it... only problem is that it's just too shiny to get a decent photo ! [smiley=sunny.gif]









Cookbot's Laser Engraved Intake Manifold Cover Kit Thread
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=405897


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looking very nice mate. The only downside to the new shiny cover is it emphasises how dull the manifold is.... but still a very smart looking motor!

P.s. im not one to talk about engine bays as mine looks a right mess at present, i just feel yours would look amazing with a polished manifold


----------



## The Gachet

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looking very nice mate. The only downside to the new shiny cover is it emphasises how dull the manifold is.... but still a very smart looking motor!
> 
> P.s. im not one to talk about engine bays as mine looks a right mess at present, i just feel yours would look amazing with a polished manifold


I know mate which is why I'm now already looking at a polished charge pipe, inlet manifold and strut brace !lol :roll:


----------



## malstt

Looks good. Need to get mine fitted !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

malstt said:


> Looks good. Need to get mine fitted !


Nice Mal, I'm sure you won't be disappointed once fitted ! 8)


----------



## krishorton

Looking at your thread has just confirmed i need a QS

well done sir


----------



## The Gachet

krishorton said:


> Looking at your thread has just confirmed i need a QS
> 
> well done sir


Thank you Sir as if two seats and a roof is what you're after then they certainly make sense !


----------



## Kirbzz_11

This making me want a QS haha!! Might have to wrap my roof and mirrors and just pretend fr now :/ haha


----------



## The Gachet

Kirbzz_11 said:


> This making me want a QS haha!! Might have to wrap my roof and mirrors and just pretend fr now :/ haha


LOL, you'll also be fitting a rear seat delete kit and rear arch spats before you know it !!! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Always enjoy visiting the local Audi garage as you usually end up sitting next to something rather special... 8)


----------



## spearhunter#2

What a boring thread! You need to get more questions about type of bulbs or bolts to get people more interested :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

spearhunter#2 said:


> What a boring thread! You need to get more questions about type of bulbs or bolts to get people more interested :lol:


LOL, here you go Andy I've got some bolts for you... only standard ones mind you !


----------



## The Gachet

Tried a couple of night shots but always a bit tricky when just using a camera phone ! :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Looking awesome buddy... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Looking awesome buddy... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien, are you going to the RR Day next Saturday !?

I'm really glad you didn't sell up mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kirbzz_11

So regarding my previous comment... My mirrors are now gloss black an I'm booked in next week for roof wrap...

Hahaha DAMN YOU GACHET!!!


----------



## The Gachet

Kirbzz_11 said:


> So regarding my previous comment... My mirrors are now gloss black an I'm booked in next week for roof wrap...
> 
> Hahaha DAMN YOU GACHET!!!


Always glad to be of some assistance mate !


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome buddy... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Damien, are you going to the RR Day next Saturday !?
> 
> I'm really glad you didn't sell up mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Sure am..See you there.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome buddy... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Damien, are you going to the RR Day next Saturday !?
> 
> I'm really glad you didn't sell up mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure am..See you there..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Great, I look forward to it mate ! 8)


----------



## krishorton

Got one


----------



## TTSPORT666

Few pictures of our cars today Paul..  Was really nice to meet you.

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

krishorton said:


> Got one


Just saw your post on the QS Register, beautiful mate and am loving the de-badged rear ! 

Congratulations !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Few pictures of our cars today Paul..  Was really nice to meet you.
> 
> Damien.


Great photos Damien, thank you very much and all I can say is that it was an absolute pleasure to finally meet you and 'Bluey' yesterday... 

Your QS knowledge and advice is priceless and your car looked even more gorgeous in the metal since as you know I'm a big fan !!! 

I've got some great photos of her so I will stick those up later today for sure ! 

Speak soon mate and all the best with that magazine feature shoot tomorrow !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Here are some photos from my experience at the Rolling Road Day last Saturday which was a fantastic event meeting a number of other forum members while also seeing their amazing cars in the metal ! 8)

Unfortunately I only managed one run on the rollers due to coil pack number four giving up the ghost however the overall power output achieved was about right for a totally standard QS.


----------



## The Gachet

Had some more fun over the Bank Holiday Weekend trying to get a few of the local low flying aircraft in the shot although as I found out it is much more difficult to get close when they are taking off !!! :x


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> Had some more fun over the Bank Holiday Weekend trying to get a few of the local low flying aircraft in the shot although as I found out it is much more difficult to get close when they are taking off !!! :x


Lovely Paul.. 8)

Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Lovely Paul.. 8)
> 
> Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Don't give me ideas Damien... you on the 117 !? :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Paul.. 8)
> 
> Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me ideas Damien... you on the 117 !? :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

FRI 09 MAY 0855 BA175 LHR JFK

8) Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Paul.. 8)
> 
> Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me ideas Damien... you on the 117 !? :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> FRI 09 MAY 0855 BA175 LHR JFK
> 
> 8) Damien.
Click to expand...

Quality, my colleague is on his way there right now... BA183.

Have a good trip mate and be safe !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]
Don't give me ideas Damien... you on the 117 !? :wink: :lol:[/quote]
:lol:

FRI 09 MAY 0855 BA175 LHR JFK

8) Damien.[/quote]
Quality, my colleague is on his way there right now... BA183.

Have a good trip mate and be safe !!! [/quote]

Thanks Paul

Just got back from Jfk this morning...leave again tomorrow morning..crazy life.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get my 747 in the back ground leaving for NYC tomorrow morning.. :wink:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> FRI 09 MAY 0855 BA175 LHR JFK
> 
> 8) Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Quality, my colleague is on his way there right now... BA183.
> 
> Have a good trip mate and be safe !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul
> 
> Just got back from Jfk this morning...leave again tomorrow morning..crazy life.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Proper fast lane stuff... love that Damo ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Going in tomorrow for some very exciting and not so exciting bits... 

New Brembo GT Junior 323mm Front Discs and Tarox D95 308mm Rear Discs with Ferodo Racing DS2500 Pads  


Tarox Rear Brake Displacing Brackets


Red Caliper Paint for the rear calipers and pad carriers


All the fluids... Engine, Brakes, Gearbox, Rear Differential and Haldex. Thirsty !!! :lol: 


Some filters... Oil, Fuel, Haldex and ECS Tuning Magnetic Sump, Gearbox and Rear Diff Plugs.


Modified Clutch Pedal with TIG Welded bracket to avoid the dreaded clutch pedal failure... as experienced in my old 225 right ouside Piccadilly Circus on a cold winters evening, nice ! :?


Close-up of TIG Welding on that infamous weak point ! :x 


ECS Tuning 2.0T Coil Pack Conversion kit including Red 2.0T Coils, Conversion Plate, Hold Down Clamps and Vacuum Reservoir Relocation Kit 


NGK Platinum PFR6Q Spark Plugs


Front Wishbone Cookbot Defcons with SuperPro Bushes, Ball Joints and OEM Front Rear Bushes  


Cookbot Defcons with SuperPro Poly Bushes installed


And not forgetting the Powerflex Red Dog Bone Engine Mount Bush...


----------



## Mondo

Ooh! Luvvin the Tarox rear BBK.

Dead jealous. Where from/how much?


----------



## Matt B

Ecs are doing the rear brake conversion again for about 600 dollars.


----------



## Ian_W

Wow, awesome parts list there.

Feel sorry for you're wallet though :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Ooh! Luvvin the Tarox rear BBK.
> 
> Dead jealous. Where from/how much?


Cheers Mondo, paid £780 for them which I know was an absolute bargain !lol :roll:

http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk/tarox-brak ... _3973.html


----------



## Mondo

£780 a bit rich for me. But $600, even plus delivery to the UK is quite tempting... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Nice collection of parts there Paul 

Hopefully this is uprating everything before the power hike... :roll:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh! Luvvin the Tarox rear BBK.
> 
> Dead jealous. Where from/how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mondo, paid £780 for them which I know was an absolute bargain !lol :roll:
> 
> http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk/tarox-brak ... _3973.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £780 a bit rich for me. But $600, even plus delivery to the UK is quite tempting... [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

They were a bit rich for me too mate as I originally ordered the Apectrum 325mm kit for £499 but unfortunately it turned out after a number of weeks that they couldn't supply vented discs, only solids. :?

http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk/apectrum-a ... _4424.html

So I just bit the bullet and paid the difference for the Tarox kit which still took a couple more weeks to arrive.


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Nice collection of parts there Paul
> 
> Hopefully this is uprating everything before the power hike... :roll:
> 
> John


Cheers John. 

Well, once all this work is completed I will shortly be visiting a guy who lives just around the corner from me called 'Wak'... not sure if you've heard of him but supposedly he's quite handy when it comes to remapping Audi TT's !? :wink: :lol:

More to the point mate, when is your mean machine being 'mapped-up' as it's virtually performing like it already has !!!lol  8)


----------



## Donay

great looking ride! I"am also a plumber( Local #1) in N.Y.C. USA.Must run in our blood. I have admired this car since it first came out. Dont see many of them here.Anyway enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection of parts there Paul
> 
> Hopefully this is uprating everything before the power hike... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John.
> 
> Well, once all this work is completed I will shortly be visiting a guy who lives just around the corner from me called 'Wak'... not sure if you've heard of him but supposedly he's quite handy when it comes to remapping Audi TT's !? :wink: :lol:
> 
> More to the point mate, when is your mean machine being 'mapped-up' as it's virtually performing like it already has !!!lol  8)
Click to expand...

Might have heard of him, somewhere down the line... ;-)

I'm down your way on the 31st, just around the corner in fact ;-)

Looking forward to it now, be nice to see what Wak can get out of her 

John


----------



## Mondo

31st eh, John? Might swing by and take the pi$$... :roll:

Gatchett, I forgot about your coil pack adapter. Very nice. Would have gone for wrinkle black myself but I'm sure it'll still look brilliant.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection of parts there Paul
> 
> Hopefully this is uprating everything before the power hike... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John.
> 
> Well, once all this work is completed I will shortly be visiting a guy who lives just around the corner from me called 'Wak'... not sure if you've heard of him but supposedly he's quite handy when it comes to remapping Audi TT's !? :wink: :lol:
> 
> More to the point mate, when is your mean machine being 'mapped-up' as it's virtually performing like it already has !!!lol  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might have heard of him, somewhere down the line... ;-)
> 
> I'm down your way on the 31st, just around the corner in fact ;-)
> 
> Looking forward to it now, be nice to see what Wak can get out of her
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Sure will, might have to make an appearance ! 



Mondo said:


> 31st eh, John? Might swing by and take the pi$$... :roll:
> 
> Gatchett, I forgot about your coil pack adapter. Very nice. Would have gone for wrinkle black myself but I'm sure it'll still look brilliant.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I did think about the wrinkle black finish but as the clamps only came in anodised I just kept them the same ! [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> 31st eh, John? Might swing by and take the pi$$... :roll:
> 
> Gatchett, I forgot about your coil pack adapter. Very nice. Would have gone for wrinkle black myself but I'm sure it'll still look brilliant.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I would love you to be there my Kiwi friend... :lol:

And I'll also think of you when it goes on the rollers at Powerstation and possibly beats your RR figure from earlier this year... 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Interesting and unexpected development at the garage today, was going for the Cookbot Defcons with the SuperPro poly bushes in the front wishbone position and then OEM bushes in the rear position just so the ride didn't potentially become too harsh but as below it appears that both positions had already been upgraded to SuperPro's by the previous owner at The TT Shop... should have really looked at the historical invoices more carefully ! :roll:

Anyway, since the ride quality was completely fine before I've decided to keep the rear position SuperPro bushes, ditch the new OEM ones I purchased and just proceed with the Cookbots.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ... And I'll also think of you when it goes on the rollers at Powerstation and possibly beats your RR figure from earlier this year...
> 
> John


'Koff... [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I'll also think of you when it goes on the rollers at Powerstation and possibly beats your RR figure from earlier this year...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 'Koff... [smiley=furious3.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Was also very interested and pleased to see that the rear bushes in the front wishbones had been replaced with the SuperPro 3397K Castor Increase model which are offset to subsequently re-locate the control arm therefore increasing castor on the front wheels to supposedly improve turn-in and mid-corner stability... this actually results in the wheels being positioned ever so slightly further forward than standard.

Hopefully, with the combination of the Cookbot Defcon front polybushed insert sleeves, these castor correction rear bushes and the H&R polybushed ARB's it should make for a noticible improvement in the steering and overall handling of the car potentially reducing that infamous understeer which the TT is renowned for and I have unfortunately already experienced on a couple of occasions ! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## mullum

Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane). I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there 
Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
> 
> I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane).
> 
> I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there
> 
> Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.


Thanks for the info Stephen as I had the wheel alignment done by the TT Shop in January when I had the coilovers and adjustable tie arms fitted which would have then had the castor correction bushes included so I will dig that out and post up. 

Will have to get it all done again now seeing that they have just had the wishbones and ball joints off !!!lol :roll:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
> 
> I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane).
> 
> I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there
> 
> Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Stephen as I had the wheel alignment done by the TT Shop in January when I had the coilovers and adjustable tie arms fitted which would have then had the castor correction bushes included so I will dig that out and post up.
> 
> Will have to get it all done again now seeing that they have just had the wishbones and ball joints off !!!lol :roll:
Click to expand...

It all helps in the fight against understeer :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Bit of a 'work in progress' update as there are still a couple of jobs to be completed including waiting for those rear calipers to dry ! :roll:

Anyway, rear discs are on !!!  


Old  


New  


And the fronts !  


Old  


New  


Powerflex Dog Bone Engine Mount and ECS Magnetic Oil Sump and Gearbox Plugs


Cookbot Defcon Inserts with SuperPro Bushes


SuperPro Castor Correction Bushes


Good shot of the fabricated Magnaflow tailpipes !  


Also been given the Forté Treatment !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
> 
> I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane).
> 
> I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there
> 
> Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Stephen as I had the wheel alignment done by the TT Shop in January when I had the coilovers and adjustable tie arms fitted which would have then had the castor correction bushes included so I will dig that out and post up.
> 
> Will have to get it all done again now seeing that they have just had the wishbones and ball joints off !!!lol :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all helps in the fight against understeer :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hope so John, am really looking forward to seeing or should I say feeling the results of these front-end changes ! :wink:


----------



## gazbrad

Alright mate good your spending loads lol


----------



## The Gachet

gazbrad said:


> Alright mate good your spending loads lol


LOL, yeah mate all started when we saw that coil pack go up in smoke at the RR Day and then since then all my money has been going up in smoke !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

mullum said:


> Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
> I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane). I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there
> Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.


I just had a 4 wheel alignment done and they didnt include Castor as a print out (i have the ones mentioned too :x )


----------



## spearhunter#2

Looking good Paul, cant wait to see the end result! Just need Wak to work his magic and you will have an ultimate Mk1


----------



## The Gachet

jhoneyman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result ! Welcome to the castor correction club ;-)
> I (and Duggy) have the Whiteline castor correction bushes fitted which have offset metal inserts (rather than offset polyurethane). I think the Superline version might be a superior design so you've "double lucked out" there
> Next time you get your alignment done, post up the measurements from the print out - specifically the castor.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a 4 wheel alignment done and they didnt include Castor as a print out (i have the ones mentioned too :x )
Click to expand...

These are the results of 4 Wheel Laser Alignment which was carried out by The TT Shop in January after the coilovers were fitted...

As you will see it does include the Castor measurements with the increased castor bushes installed which from what I understand they move the wheels slightly forward therefore if I am reading these results correctly the wheels are now around eight degrees forward from the zero vertical axis !?!

Is that correct and what would the standard castor measurement be for a TT !? :?:


----------



## The Gachet

spearhunter#2 said:


> Looking good Paul, cant wait to see the end result! Just need Wak to work his magic and you will have an ultimate Mk1


Cheers Andy, car is still in the garage with the rear caliper painting taking all the time up what with a few coats and then the lacquer to dry... couldn't ask for better weather for it though ! 

Then, Wak it is !!!


----------



## Duggy

I'll dig my 4 wheel alignment chart out over the weekend so we have a comparison Paul

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> I'll dig my 4 wheel alignment chart out over the weekend so we have a comparison Paul
> 
> John


Okay cheers John, that would be great ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

Brakes are looking very nice!

I see your dog bone bush is red, mine's yellow, know the difference? I'm guessing different compounds but wonder which is harder/stiffer.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

It appears red is soft (for Diesel engines?!?) while yellow if firmer (and purple is hard for track use)
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... urbo-225-2
Though they do say yellow is ok for petrol engines - they just soak up more vibration.


----------



## Eadon

Thanks for that!


----------



## Duggy

Eadon said:


> Brakes are looking very nice!
> 
> I see your dog bone bush is red, mine's yellow, know the difference? I'm guessing different compounds but wonder which is harder/stiffer.


Reds for pussies... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Eadon

Duggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brakes are looking very nice!
> 
> I see your dog bone bush is red, mine's yellow, know the difference? I'm guessing different compounds but wonder which is harder/stiffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Reds for pussies... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Got the coil packs on yet Paul? Want to see them on :twisted:


----------



## mstew

Nice upgrades 8) how much did the magnaflow tips set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brakes are looking very nice!
> 
> I see your dog bone bush is red, mine's yellow, know the difference? I'm guessing different compounds but wonder which is harder/stiffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Reds for pussies... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got the coil packs on yet Paul? Want to see them on :twisted:
Click to expand...

LOL, well I am a '_soft_' Southerner John ! :-* :lol:

Cheers Eadon, my understanding and reason for choosing the softer red bush is that I had read a number of reviews about the yellow one causing vibrations which I am most certainly trying to avoid... :?

Not yet experienced it but will find out very shortly, and finally see the coil packs !!!


----------



## Duggy

If that's the case Paul, with me being from the midlands, perhaps I should have bought orange :lol: :lol:

I initially got a bit of vibration, but don't notice anything now :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> If that's the case Paul, with me being from the midlands, perhaps I should have bought orange :lol: :lol:
> 
> I initially got a bit of vibration, but don't notice anything now :wink:
> 
> John


HAHA, orange it is then John ! :wink:

I did also read that the vibration can settle down after a week or so even with the red ones being a bit stiff to begin with... will let you know once I finally get the car back !!!


----------



## The Gachet

mstew said:


> Nice upgrades 8) how much did the magnaflow tips set you back if you don't mind me asking?


No problem, just dug the invoice out and they were £250 supplied and fitted.


----------



## jhoneyman

I have dug out a standard set up (Minus the castor correction bushes)


----------



## The Gachet

Excitingly got the car back last weekend with most the work being 'hidden' so to speak but here are some shots of the new discs and pads at both ends and the red coil packs with conversion kit.

Not sure whether I'm going to bother relocating the N249 Valve as I keep the engine covers on anyway although it would certainly make access to coil packs three and four a tad easier !

Still taking it easy bedding in the discs but from what I have experienced so far the Cookbots have definitely made a massive difference to the steering making the car feel much sharper and pointed turning into corners while almost feeling a little lighter and easier...


----------



## Jagga

Looks fantastic, I'm sure it drives even better.

Great job


----------



## The Gachet

jhoneyman said:


> I have dug out a standard set up (Minus the castor correction bushes)


Thanks for posting mate, I actually had my four wheel alignment carried out today due to having the front wishbones and ball joints off the other week including a new track rod end on the drivers side as it was a bit stiff to say the least. :?

Anyway, car is now driving perfectly straight since it used to pull very slightly to the left so after spending £75 it's nice to also really feel a difference !


----------



## mullum

No caster figures ?


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> No caster figures ?


Good point and one I spotted too which resulted in me asking the question but then getting sidetracked and not digesting the answer... :roll:

Anyway, I just rung them and they said that it is a specific request and not a reading that they automatically provide when carrying out the four wheel alignment so they are going to do this again for me FOC next Saturday ! 

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## mullum

It's just good to have a reading that demonstrates the bushes have achieved the corrected caster figure. I don't think the caster can be adjusted on the car with the superpro bushes, perhaps it can - I don't know. But each side should be within tolerance of the other (but not necessarily within tolerance of the stock figure).


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> It's just good to have a reading that demonstrates the bushes have achieved the corrected caster figure. I don't think the caster can be adjusted on the car with the superpro bushes, perhaps it can - I don't know. But each side should be within tolerance of the other (but not necessarily within tolerance of the stock figure).


Fully agree and will post the results as soon as I have them !

Do you know what the figures should be both with and without the caster correction bushes !?


----------



## The Gachet

After seeing what Mark aka conlechi installed the other day it made me think about my always messy experience when charging an iPhone what with having the ashtray open, using an adapter and seeing an annoying cable hanging out so I decided to copy him and install a USB power outlet socket in the dashboard storage compartment.

Plumbed in an in-line fuse for protection and an on/off rocker switch as without it it permanently lights up blue, also laying my hands on a 20cm Lightning Cable just to keep things tidy down there !


----------



## Duggy

It's about time apple bought out an Intergrated cradle, I think they're missing a trick there. I had a garmin one for my iPhone 4, but only found rubbish for my 5 :-/


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what Mark aka conlechi installed the other day it made me think about my always messy experience when charging an iPhone what with having the ashtray open, using an adapter and seeing an annoying cable hanging out so I decided to copy him and install a USB power outlet socket in the dashboard storage compartment.
> 
> Plumbed in an in-line fuse for protection and an on/off rocker switch as without it it permanently lights up blue, also laying my hands on a 20cm Lightning Cable just to keep things tidy down there !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time apple bought out an Intergrated cradle, I think they're missing a trick there. I had a garmin one for my iPhone 4, but only found rubbish for my 5 :-/
Click to expand...

Totally agree John and that would certainly be ideal, but until then... this will have to do !lol :lol:


----------



## mullum

This is a good one ;-)

viewtopic.php?t=333588



John-H said:


> Castor angle (not adjustable) ............. 7° 58'
> Max castor diff left to right .................. 30'


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> This is a good one ;-)
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=333588
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Castor angle (not adjustable) ............. 7° 58'
> Max castor diff left to right .................. 30'
Click to expand...

Thanks Stephen, some excellent information there and on reading your thread below it appears that the Castor topic is not a straight forward one ! :?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=391105



Jagga said:


> Looks fantastic, I'm sure it drives even better.
> 
> Great job


Cheers mate, it certainly drives exceptionally well now that the brakes, Cookbot inserts and tracking have all been sorted !!!


----------



## mullum

Hi, I needed quick access to the link I gave above and just checked it - somehow I pasted the link, accidentally missing out the last number or the url !

So the link you read is the wrong link all together ! I do corrected the link and here it is again : viewtopic.php?t=333588
I think you'll find it's much more relevant to the topic at hand ! Sorry about that ;-)


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> Hi, I needed quick access to the link I gave above and just checked it - somehow I pasted the link, accidentally missing out the last number or the url !
> 
> So the link you read is the wrong link all together ! I do corrected the link and here it is again : viewtopic.php?t=333588
> 
> I think you'll find it's much more relevant to the topic at hand ! Sorry about that ;-)


That's odd as I'm sure it was originally linked to the correct thread to start with !?! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Anyway, I've corrected that quoted link too so I now look forward to finding out what my Castor readings are on Saturday !


----------



## The Gachet

After recently learning from Andy aka Yellow_TT about the crackle finish air box cover to match the other engine trim covers I just had to have one !


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> No caster figures ?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point and one I spotted too which resulted in me asking the question but then getting sidetracked and not digesting the answer... :roll:
> 
> Anyway, I just rung them and they said that it is a specific request and not a reading that they automatically provide when carrying out the four wheel alignment so they are going to do this again for me FOC next Saturday !
> 
> [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just good to have a reading that demonstrates the bushes have achieved the corrected caster figure. I don't think the caster can be adjusted on the car with the superpro bushes, perhaps it can - I don't know. But each side should be within tolerance of the other (but not necessarily within tolerance of the stock figure).
Click to expand...

Here we go, Castor readings obtained and very similar to what I believe yours are Stephen with the same bushes.


----------



## mullum

You have superpro caster bushes no ? Mine are Whiteline, but yeah similar figures.


----------



## Mondo

The Gachet said:


> After recently learning from Andy aka Yellow_TT about the crackle finish air box cover to match the other engine trim covers I just had to have one !


Nice, but... I thought all TTs had crackle-style air box covers. :?


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> After recently learning from Andy aka Yellow_TT about the crackle finish air box cover to match the other engine trim covers I just had to have one !
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but... I thought all TTs had crackle-style air box covers. :?
Click to expand...

LOL, I think you're right Mondo so mine was obviously missing then !!! :x :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> You have superpro caster bushes no ? Mine are Whiteline, but yeah similar figures.


Okay right, yeah mine are the SuperPro bushes as below and were fitted by The TT Shop.



*SPF3397K 
Front Control Arm, Rear Bush Kit with Caster Increase*
_
As per the SPF3395K this kit has been designed to allow the control arm some articulation while maintaining the cars wheel alignment. This kit comes with offset bushes to re-locate the control arm to increase the castor on the front wheels, this improves turn in and mid corner stability._


----------



## mullum

The difference between superpro and Whiteline is that the bush is offset, whereas it's the hole in the tube which is offset with the Whiteline. Arguably that makes the Whiteline easier to adjust on the car ?? Not that I can see me getting them adjusted anytime soon.

Interesting how our figures are similar though. From my research last year I found out that the camber adjusted figure should be above 8 degrees. So not sure why our figures are so low ?


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> The difference between superpro and Whiteline is that the bush is offset, whereas it's the hole in the tube which is offset with the Whiteline. Arguably that makes the Whiteline easier to adjust on the car ?? Not that I can see me getting them adjusted anytime soon.
> 
> Interesting how our figures are similar though. From my research last year I found out that the camber adjusted figure should be above 8 degrees. So not sure why our figures are so low ?


I see your point and based on researching the logic of what they are actually supposed to be achieving and what the standard tolerances are (7°45' - 8°45') you would expect with the wheels shifting even further forward that the results would be well above eight degrees positive, if not nearer nine !? :?

When they were fitted by the TT Shop one side was above eight degrees as below but now they are both below eight and the castor has not even been touched... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

*January 2014 - Castor Measurements with Castor Increase Bushes Fitted - TT Shop*


*June 2014 - Castor Measurements with Castor Increase Bushes Fitted - Merityre*


"Both readings measured using Hunter Four Wheel Laser Alignment Systems


----------



## The Gachet

Here is a photo I took the other week in the evening sun with more updates to follow shortly...


----------



## The Gachet

On mulling over a few of the comments in this thread about the now out of place looking charge pipe and inlet manifold I recently managed to lay my hands on a polished pipe... 

Then after having a local polisher give it the once over it is now certainly 'mirror finished' along with all the brackets, some new polished stainless steel dome nuts and stainless steel JCS hi-grip hose clips all round. 8)

Next up is the inlet manifold, throttle body and dipstick, and as you will probably notice the strut brace is currently off as I think I'm now going to have this painted the same colour as the car... does it ever stop !?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Had the strut brace painted in Avus Silver being the same colour as the car however I'm still on the lookout for a Forge Alloy Strut Brace so if anybody has one for sale or is thinking of selling then please please let me know !!! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Taken today at 'The Supercar Event' held at Dunsfold Park... 8)


----------



## Duggy

Engine bay is starting to look very tidy Paul 8)

How are you getting on with the 2.0 litre coil packs, did you have to relocate anything?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Engine bay is starting to look very tidy Paul 8)
> 
> How are you getting on with the 2.0 litre coil packs, did you have to relocate anything?
> 
> John


Cheers John, yeah the new coil packs are going great and not sure whether they feel any different to the previous ones although at first I thought it felt a touch smoother but that could and well possibly be all in my head !!! :lol:

Didn't have to relocate anything, just couldn't fit the ECS clamps on the three and four packs due to the N249 bracket being too close. Anyhow, the bracket actually acts as a clamp but I'm pretty sure that you don't really need them anyway...

You thinking of buying a set then !?


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engine bay is starting to look very tidy Paul 8)
> 
> How are you getting on with the 2.0 litre coil packs, did you have to relocate anything?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, yeah the new coil packs are going great and not sure whether they feel any different to the previous ones although at first I thought it felt a touch smoother but that could and well possibly be all in my head !!! :lol:
> 
> Didn't have to relocate anything, just couldn't fit the ECS clamps on the three and four packs due to the N249 bracket being too close. Anyhow, the bracket actually acts as a clamp but I'm pretty sure that you don't really need them anyway...
> 
> You thinking of buying a set then !?
Click to expand...

Undecided Paul, I like the look of them for when my plastic comes off, but Wak suggested there was no benefit :?

I need to change 3 of mine, as they are older ones, but not covered by the recall for some reason :?

I will see if I can get a deal at the Inters :roll:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engine bay is starting to look very tidy Paul 8)
> 
> How are you getting on with the 2.0 litre coil packs, did you have to relocate anything?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, yeah the new coil packs are going great and not sure whether they feel any different to the previous ones although at first I thought it felt a touch smoother but that could and well possibly be all in my head !!! :lol:
> 
> Didn't have to relocate anything, just couldn't fit the ECS clamps on the three and four packs due to the N249 bracket being too close. Anyhow, the bracket actually acts as a clamp but I'm pretty sure that you don't really need them anyway...
> 
> You thinking of buying a set then !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undecided Paul, I like the look of them for when my plastic comes off, but Wak suggested there was no benefit :?
> 
> I need to change 3 of mine, as they are older ones, but not covered by the recall for some reason :?
> 
> I will see if I can get a deal at the Inters :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

There probably is no benefit.... just look a little more interesting ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TomQS

Where did you get the air box cover matey?


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> Where did you get the air box cover matey?


Directly from Audi although it took a few extra days as they come in from Germany.

The part number is *8N0 133 849 A*

Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the air box cover matey?
> 
> 
> 
> Directly from Audi although it took a few extra days as they come in from Germany.
> 
> The part number is *8N0 133 849 A*
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?
Click to expand...

You are correct mine didn't


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the air box cover matey?
> 
> 
> 
> Directly from Audi although it took a few extra days as they come in from Germany.
> 
> The part number is *8N0 133 849 A*
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct mine didn't
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy, thought it may have been taken off at some point and not replaced... :?


----------



## Eadon

Looking good Paul , prefer the tidy and sublet look of the bay


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Looking good Paul, prefer the tidy and sublet look of the bay


Thanks Jon, as discussed earlier mate I just want to go with the polished inlet manifold while also keeping my eyes open for a Forge strut brace and then that's it !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TomQS

The Gachet said:


> Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?


Nope I haven't got one. Just ordered one for £13.50 off ebay though.


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I haven't got one. Just ordered one for £13.50 off ebay though.
Click to expand...

You did well mate, I paid about £25 for mine from the stealers !


----------



## TomQS

It's second hand but looks to be in good condition. Only one in the UK on there too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that the QS does not originally come with this cover !?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I haven't got one. Just ordered one for £13.50 off ebay though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did well mate, I paid about £25 for mine from the stealers !
Click to expand...

I think I have a spare some where


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I haven't got one. Just ordered one for £13.50 off ebay though.
> 
> 
> 
> You did well mate, I paid about £25 for mine from the stealers !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have a spare some where
Click to expand...

Nooooow you tell me !!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## TomQS

Received my cover. Not looked yet but how do they bolt down? Using the standard air box screws?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TomQS said:


> Received my cover. Not looked yet but how do they bolt down? Using the standard air box screws?


Yes there are a couple of clips on one side and you use the airbox screws on the other


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted a polished inlet manifold at the weekend also painting the throttle body matt black.

Next up is an Old Guy Polished Alloy Dipstick Cover...


----------



## The Gachet

Old Guy Dipstick Cover assembled and sprayed matt black in VHT paint.


----------



## TomQS

Cracking. Bling engine bay fixing kit next..


----------



## The Gachet

TomQS said:


> Cracking. Bling engine bay fixing kit next..


HAHA, I've already got the the black alloy engine bay fixing kit installed but don't know if the silver kit is a bit 'too' blingy for my liking right now !?! :lol:

Will review some photos of other bays with the bling kit installed and make an executive decision !


----------



## Mondo

Looking good, but, er... that TIP has to go. But more importantly I'm not sure about painting the fins on the dipstick. If that rubs off - as it will - it'll drop flecks of paint down her throat. :?


----------



## TomQS

I think it'd look good with your fine looking bay..

Mine -


----------



## oldguy

The Gachet said:


> Old Guy Dipstick Cover assembled and sprayed matt black in VHT paint.


Thats a good photo, i like it !


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Looking good, but, er... that TIP has to go. But more importantly I'm not sure about painting the fins on the dipstick. If that rubs off - as it will - it'll drop flecks of paint down her throat. :?


Thanks for the advice Mondo, fully understood what you were saying and have subsequently removed all of the paint from around the throat area of the dipstick and tube.... 

Which TIP would you go for then as I want to keep the same size and on the original airbox !?

Cheers.


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, but, er... that TIP has to go. But more importantly I'm not sure about painting the fins on the dipstick. If that rubs off - as it will - it'll drop flecks of paint down her throat. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice Mondo, fully understood what you were saying and have subsequently removed all of the paint from around the throat area of the dipstick and tube....
> 
> Which TIP would you go for then as I want to keep the same size and on the original airbox !?
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Why the standard size tip Paul ?

The 3" versions will still fit the standard air box

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, but, er... that TIP has to go. But more importantly I'm not sure about painting the fins on the dipstick. If that rubs off - as it will - it'll drop flecks of paint down her throat. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice Mondo, fully understood what you were saying and have subsequently removed all of the paint from around the throat area of the dipstick and tube....
> 
> Which TIP would you go for then as I want to keep the same size and on the original airbox !?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the standard size tip Paul ?
> 
> The 3" versions will still fit the standard air box
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I don't know really so I guess I'm going to have to do my homework on them !?lol 

Is there any noticeable benefit in a 3" TIP then and is basically a Forge one larger than standard !?


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> I don't know really so I guess I'm going to have to do my homework on them !?lol
> 
> Is there any noticeable benefit in a 3" TIP then and is basically a Forge one larger than standard !?


As far as I'm aware, Forge only make std size versions

The 3" versions are Badger5 ( the original) and SFS ( from what I can see exactly the same)

Power wise quite a lot of difference :wink:

It's research time...

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know really so I guess I'm going to have to do my homework on them !?lol
> 
> Is there any noticeable benefit in a 3" TIP then and is basically a Forge one larger than standard !?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Forge only make std size versions
> 
> The 3" versions are Badger5 ( the original) and SFS ( from what I can see exactly the same)
> 
> Power wise quite a lot of difference :wink:
> 
> It's research time...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Okay cheers John, like everything with these cars there is always more to them than meets the eye !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted the Old Guy Dipstick Cover and polished bolts in the inlet manifold... 

Next up is a new TIP then I guess !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

^^ that bay's looking smart 8)


----------



## Mondo

Very nice. Re: TIP I'd go for either the SFS or Badger5 all - silicone 3" one.

Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]


Why's that mate... :wink: :roll:  :lol:

John


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ that bay's looking smart 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Re: TIP I'd go for either the SFS or Badger5 all - silicone 3" one.
> 
> Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Cheers guys and Mark it was this photo that inspired me.... recognise the engine bay !? :wink:

Just need some silicone hoses and a Forge strut brace now !!!  Still not sure about the bling kit though... :?


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ that bay's looking smart 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Re: TIP I'd go for either the SFS or Badger5 all - silicone 3" one.
> 
> Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers guys and Mark it was this photo that inspired me.... recognise the engine bay !? :wink:
> 
> Just need some silicone hoses and a Forge strut brace now !!!  Still not sure about the bling kit though... :?
Click to expand...

Looks familiar 

I should have a few forge black silicone hoses for sale very soon , possibly a forge brace as well


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that mate... :wink: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

 [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Very nice. Re: TIP I'd go for either the SFS or Badger5 all - silicone 3" one.
> 
> Don't touch Creations Motorsport with a barge pole. [smiley=argue.gif]


Just doing my homework now with that Badger5 80mm V2 looking very interesting ! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ that bay's looking smart 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys and Mark it was this photo that inspired me.... recognise the engine bay !? :wink:
> 
> Just need some silicone hoses and a Forge strut brace now !!!  Still not sure about the bling kit though... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks familiar
> 
> I should have a few forge black silicone hoses for sale very soon , possibly a forge brace as well
Click to expand...

Really, if you do mate I will have the lot..... please !


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have a few forge black silicone hoses for sale very soon , possibly a forge brace as well
> 
> 
> 
> Really, if you do mate I will have the lot..... please !
Click to expand...

The hoses for definite, will pm you when they are available 

not 100% sure the brace will as my new engine might sit a little higher in the bay . :?


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have a few forge black silicone hoses for sale very soon , possibly a forge brace as well
> 
> 
> 
> Really, if you do mate I will have the lot..... please !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hoses for definite, will pm you when they are available
> 
> not 100% sure the brace will as my new engine might sit a little higher in the bay . :?
Click to expand...

Okay Mark, sounds good mate and all the best with the new engine... I look forward to seeing the results !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Was at the Audi garage over the weekend picking up a few bits and having a small job carried out so while I was waiting I took some shots of the surroundings !


----------



## The Gachet

Finally laid my hands on a Forge Strut Brace so off came the _very_ recently painted standard one ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Looking good Paul 8) 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Looking good Paul 8) 8)


Cheers Mark... all I need now are some Forge hoses ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Paul 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark... all I need now are some Forge hoses ! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Patience young Jedi... :roll:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Paul 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark... all I need now are some Forge hoses ! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patience young Jedi... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Patience... what's that John !?

Oh yeah, something I do possess but funnily enough not when modding this car !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Have just ordered one of these after seeing the various traces of oil found in the charge pipe, boost hoses, throttle body and inlet manifold when carrying out the recent work. :?

On reviewing the forum and speaking to Forge this appears to be fairly normal however after cleaning it all up and fitting a new charge pipe, inlet manifold and upcoming silicone hoses I would like to catch the oil somewhere first before it enters the breather system...

They also look pretty cool too !!! 8)


----------



## Eadon

Looking dope as fuuuuu.. :wink:

Always good quality stuff from the Forge boys too!

Going to any shows this year Paul?


----------



## Mondo

The Gachet said:


> Have just ordered one of these...


Waste of money I'm afraid. :?

Looks nice though.


----------



## The Gachet

Eadon said:


> Looking dope as fuuuuu.. :wink:
> 
> Always good quality stuff from the Forge boys too!
> 
> Going to any shows this year Paul?


Cheers Jon... no shows planned but would like to attend one of Jess's Thames Valley Meets at some point ! 

How about you mate !?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Love this! Forge strut brace really finishes off the bay


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just ordered one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of money I'm afraid. :?
> 
> Looks nice though.
Click to expand...

Do they not work then Mondo !?

I can see the logic on how they would or should work though !?! :?


----------



## The Gachet

Looking forward to fitting this little lot in the morning...


----------



## The Gachet

Forge Oil Catch Can and various hoses fitted ! 8)


----------



## Mondo

The Gachet said:


> Do they not work then Mondo !?...


My trials with a catch can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=253766&hilit=catch
Which ended with me selling it: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=335311&hilit=+saikou

And a summary: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=330505&hilit=+saikou

Basically, and this is just my opinion, if your engine is getting hot enough I suspect it should be vaporising all the dirty bits in your recycled air so as not to fill the hoses with 'mayo', negating the 'need' for a catch can. I certainly found after changing the thermostat that, after giving the inside of the hoses a good clean, they stayed clean.

Still, as said, it looks good. 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they not work then Mondo !?...
> 
> 
> 
> My trials with a catch can: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=253766&hilit=catch
> 
> Which ended with me selling it: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=335311&hilit=+saikou
> 
> And a summary: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=330505&hilit=+saikou
> 
> Basically, and this is just my opinion, if your engine is getting hot enough I suspect it should be vaporising all the dirty bits in your recycled air so as not to fill the hoses with 'mayo', negating the 'need' for a catch can. I certainly found after changing the thermostat that, after giving the inside of the hoses a good clean, they stayed clean.
> 
> Still, as said, it looks good. 8)
Click to expand...

After having all the hoses off I've seen no traces of 'mayo', just light oil misting in the inlet manifold which I took off the other week when fitting the polished version although that _had_ been on there for nine years...

There was also a slight drizzle of oil in the charge pipe crease where it joins to the intercooler hose so I just presumed that aerated oil mist was causing this after being recirculated down the TIP !?!

Either way, like you say... it looks good ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Will be fitting these Forge Silicone Upper Boost and Brake Servo Vacuum hoses once this weather sorts itself out !!! :x


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Will be fitting these Forge Silicone Upper Boost and Brake Servo Vacuum hoses once this weather sorts itself out !!! :x


When fitting the two smaller hoses mate, be careful that you don't break the other end of the pipes they're attached to!

It's very easy to do, as I did 

John


----------



## J3SHF

The Gachet said:


> Forge Oil Catch Can and various hoses fitted ! 8)


Looks the dogs danglie wotsits to me, very tidy job. :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

The Gachet said:


>


... there are some tidy engine bays on here- but this is one of the tidiest I've seen ... you could eat your dinner off it! ...

... it's a real credit to you- keep up the good work! ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks the dogs danglie wotsits to me, very tidy job. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ... there are some tidy engine bays on here- but this is one of the tidiest I've seen ... you could eat your dinner off it! ...
> 
> ... it's a real credit to you - keep up the good work! ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When fitting the two smaller hoses mate, be careful that you don't break the other end of the pipes they're attached to!
> 
> It's very easy to do, as I did
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind comments guys, much appreciated and yes John I made sure that I sliced the old pipes off first using a hook blade to reduce stress on removal and then ensured that I didn't overtighten the hose clamps when fitting the silicone replacements since those connecting vacuum pipes are only plastic... and probably very brittle at that !!! :-|

Now just need to fit the left upper boost pipe which looks like a tricky one due to the headlight and then I want to replace the small hose that enters the top of the throttle body and eventually the turbo intake pipe !


----------



## The Gachet

Almost there... here are some shots of the bay now fitted with the new right upper boost hose, throttle body hose and two brake vacuum servo hoses.

Will be visiting Wak at the weekend to get the left upper boost hose fitted and then start looking for a new TIP !


----------



## roddy

so very very tidy 8)


----------



## The Gachet

roddy said:


> so very very tidy 8)


Cheers roddy... getting there mate !


----------



## conlechi

Very smart Paul 8) 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Very smart Paul 8) 8)


Thank you Mark and I can't wait to see inside your car's engine bay once it's done !!! :wink: 8)


----------



## jamman

Looking very cool not OTT like many, great work and a credit to you :wink:

Hope you daughter is keeping you in line.


----------



## Duggy

What did you spray the TB with Paul, that looks very smart


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> What did you spray the TB with Paul, that looks very smart


Just what I was thinking John - very cool looking black TB 8)


----------



## The Gachet

jamman said:


> Looking very cool not OTT like many, great work and a credit to you :wink:
> 
> Hope you daughter is keeping you in line.


HAHA, cheers James and yes she is totally keeping me in line ensuring that I do not overstep it with regards to the modding !lol :wink:



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you spray the TB with Paul, that looks very smart
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking John - very cool looking black TB 8)
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I just used this...


----------



## Duggy

Cheers Paul,

What prep did you do before hand?

That really is a fantastic job mate 8)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> What prep did you do before hand?
> 
> That really is a fantastic job mate 8)
> 
> John


It was really hard work John... basically I just removed it from the car, gave it a clean with some brake cleaner and then sprayed it black with that VHT paint !!!  :lol:


----------



## roddy

well whateva yu is doin mate then just ... keep on truckin mama ,, coz ya doin it rite 8)


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul,
> 
> What prep did you do before hand?
> 
> That really is a fantastic job mate 8)
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> It was really hard work John... basically I just removed it from the car, gave it a clean with some brake cleaner and then sprayed it black with that VHT paint !!!  :lol:
Click to expand...

I might have guessed Paul... :lol:

I'll be buying some at the weekend, I have a spare so can wait until I'm happy with it before fitting, but I like the idea of minimal prep :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Another job for the weekend... to fit all these silicone carbon canister hoses !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Another job for the weekend... to fit all these silicone carbon canister hoses !


Do you know where they all go :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another job for the weekend... to fit all these silicone carbon canister hoses !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where they all go :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy, I actually saw these same photos that you posted in an old 'Carbon Canister Hose Replacement' thread as shown below so they were very helpful indeed and helped me complete the job earlier today !!! 

viewtopic.php?p=3109498#p3109498

Much appreciate the post as always mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guzi

Great thread, looking good!!


----------



## Mondo

Hmmm... I've often wondered about those 6 wee hoses. For some reason I thought they were all around the carbon canister  but now that I see some go elsewhere I might have to get them.


----------



## The Gachet

Saw Wak yesterday who fitted the upper left boost hose while I finished off the carbon canister hoses !


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Saw Wak yesterday who fitted the upper left boost hose while I finished off the carbon canister hoses !


That's finished it off nicely Paul 

Nice to have Wak so close... :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Wak yesterday who fitted the upper left boost hose while I finished off the carbon canister hoses !
> 
> 
> 
> That's finished it off nicely Paul
> 
> Nice to have Wak so close... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks John and yes I am very lucky to have 'The Wakmeister' living so close to me !!! 8)


----------



## cicco

Just read this whole Thread, great read and good updates. lovely TT mate


----------



## J3SHF

Nothing that hasn't been said, it's a very tidy bay, awesome attention to detail with going over the top.


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers guys... almost done on the engine bay front (no pun intended) with just the TIP, coolant and three breather hoses under the inlet manifold to do !


----------



## The Gachet

Even though the rear parcel shelf was brand new it still creaked like a haunted house staircase so I just performed the ol' silicone trick... now weighs almost twice as much but certainly doesn't creak anymore !!! 





Followed John-H's instructions as found here: viewtopic.php?p=516092#p516092


----------



## The Gachet

Today I fitted a GT Tuning Tripoid Fuel Filler Cap and must say that I was very impressed with the quality of the item with it replacing the whole top half of the original cap just retaining the lower threaded portion !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Today I fitted a GT Tuning Tripoid Fuel Filler Cap and must say that I was very impressed with the quality of the item with it replacing the whole top half of the original cap just retaining the lower threaded mechanism !


Nice I went for the Forge it just fits over the old one


----------



## The Gachet

I must admit I would like a Forge one as that also subsequently retains the O.E. ratchet clicking mechanism being just a cover but you unfortunately cannot find them anymore !!! :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> I must admit I would like a Forge one as that also subsequently retains the O.E. ratchet clicking mechanism being just a cover but you unfortunately cannot find them anymore !!! :x


They never did them in the black at all but I asked them very nicely to do a run of them a few years a go (to match my engine covers) I think they did about 12 
They also used to do this one with the bolts to match the filler ring but only made them for a year


----------



## The Gachet

Very nice, I will still continue to look out for one seeing as I have quite a few Forge bits already it would be great to match it all up ! 

That white and green flap sticker is cool too... never seen that colour combination before !?! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> That white and green flap sticker is cool too... never seen that colour combination before !?! 8)


It's the original one that is fitted to yellow I think there are about 12 different ones And they all have different part numbers, I notice my qS flap sticker is a different colour to yours


----------



## newrayTT

Paul here's a pic of mine which I picked up from a fellow member

Also as you are a Forge man thought you might be interested in sticker on the strut brace, bought of e-bay.

Cheers Ray


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> That white and green flap sticker is cool too... never seen that colour combination before !?! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the original one that is fitted to yellow I think there are about 12 different ones And they all have different part numbers, I notice my qS flap sticker is a different colour to yours
Click to expand...

Actually, there is probably a very good reason to this Andy as the original fuel flap cap cover was sprayed Phantom Black to match the roof and the wheels but I personally preferred the traditional alloy finish...

Therefore, this was swapped over with a replacement when my car was in the TT Shop back in January which subsequently came with a mint green sticker.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> That white and green flap sticker is cool too... never seen that colour combination before !?! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the original one that is fitted to yellow I think there are about 12 different ones And they all have different part numbers, I notice my qS flap sticker is a different colour to yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, there is probably a very good reason to this Andy as the original fuel flap cap cover was sprayed Phantom Black to match the roof and the wheels but I personally preferred the traditional alloy finish...
> 
> Therefore, this was swapped over with a replacement when my car was in the TT Shop back in January which subsequently came with a mint green sticker.
Click to expand...

That explains it you need to get the correct sticker :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the original one that is fitted to yellow I think there are about 12 different ones And they all have different part numbers, I notice my qS flap sticker is a different colour to yours
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is probably a very good reason to this Andy as the original fuel flap cap cover was sprayed Phantom Black to match the roof and the wheels but I personally preferred the traditional alloy finish...
> 
> Therefore, this was swapped over with a replacement when my car was in the TT Shop back in January which subsequently came with a mint green sticker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains it you need to get the correct sticker :wink:
Click to expand...

I know mate and don't worry... I'm on it !!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

newrayTT said:


> Paul here's a pic of mine which I picked up from a fellow member
> 
> 
> Also as you are a Forge man thought you might be interested in sticker on the strut brace, bought of e-bay.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ray


Very nice Ray ! 8)

You are making me very envious with that Forge fuel cap cover however I must admit the strut brace did come with that exact same sticker but I took it off... I just don't really like stickers or badges anymore which is why I only have the rings on the front grill and that's it !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> newrayTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul here's a pic of mine which I picked up from a fellow member
> 
> 
> Also as you are a Forge man thought you might be interested in sticker on the strut brace, bought of e-bay.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Ray ! 8)
> 
> You are making me very envious with that Forge fuel cap cover however I must admit the strut brace did come with that exact same sticker but I took it off... I just don't really like stickers or badges anymore which is why I only have the rings on the front grill and that's it !!!
Click to expand...

My Forge strut brace has Forge engraved in to it in the center i thought they all did :?


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newrayTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also as you are a Forge man thought you might be interested in sticker on the strut brace, bought of e-bay.
> 
> Cheers Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Ray ! 8)
> 
> You are making me very envious with that Forge fuel cap cover however I must admit the strut brace did come with that exact same sticker but I took it off... I just don't really like stickers or badges anymore which is why I only have the rings on the front grill and that's it !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Forge strut brace has Forge engraved in to it in the center i thought they all did :?
Click to expand...

From what I can gather, the older strut braces and oil catch cans had Forge engraved somewhere on the top surface but the later ones did not as I recently purchased a new catch can directly from Forge and there is no stamping present as below !?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Could be right mine was the very first one that they had been using to take to shows so it is defo one or the early ones :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could be right mine was the very first one that they had been using to take to shows so it is defo one or the early ones


On further research it does appear that it was only the earlier produced Forge strut braces that were stamped.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be right mine was the very first one that they had been using to take to shows so it is defo one or the early ones
> 
> 
> 
> On further research it does appear that it was only the earlier produced Forge strut braces that were stamped.
Click to expand...

That top pic looks very much like my qS


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be right mine was the very first one that they had been using to take to shows so it is defo one or the early ones
> 
> 
> 
> On further research it does appear that it was only the earlier produced Forge strut braces that were stamped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That top pic looks very much like my qS
Click to expand...

LOL, well maybe it is just your one that is stamped then !!! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Thought I would stick some photos up here from my very wet day out at the Supercar Showdown held at the Beaulieu National Motor Museum last Monday !!! 

At second home filling up the night before ! :roll: 


Not a very good average MPG but is expected due to all my short distance town driving... :? 


Bugatti Veyron








LaFerrari








Ferrari F12 Berlinetta


Ferrari 458 Italia


Jaguar XJ220




Porsche 991 Turbo S








Porsche 991 Carrera 4S


Porsche 991 GT3


Porsche 997 GT3 RS


Ford RS200


Mercedes C63 AMG


Nissan GT-R


Bugatti Veyron


Ducati 999R - Troy Bayliss 2006 Superbike World Championship


and last but certainly not least... Del Boy's Reliant Regal Supervan !


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

The Gachet said:


> [/url]


Could you be a dear and show me the kit this hose comes in (the small one on top of the throttle body)? Can't find it for the life of me. :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

EnthusiastOwned said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be a dear and show me the kit this hose comes in (the small one on top of the throttle body)?
> 
> Can't find it for the life of me. :lol:
Click to expand...

No problem, I just purchased another Forge N75 valve connection hose and cut it down to shape and fit ! 



http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Silico ... --137.html


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

The Gachet said:


> EnthusiastOwned said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be a dear and show me the kit this hose comes in (the small one on top of the throttle body)?
> 
> Can't find it for the life of me. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I just purchased another Forge N75 valve connection hose and cut it down to shape and fit !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Silico ... --137.html
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh! Cheers! I'll go down that route


----------



## The Gachet

Another job for the weekend !


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Nice!

is that the 80mm version? 8)


----------



## The Gachet

EnthusiastOwned said:


> Nice!
> 
> is that the 80mm version? 8)


No it's just the standard size as I'm keeping it OEM+ ! :lol:


----------



## mullum

Don't you start with the oem+ malarkey ! If you're not careful you'll take over Damian's role as the forum whipping boy :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

[smiley=end.gif]


mullum said:


> Don't you start with the oem+ malarkey ! If you're not careful you'll take over Damian's role as the forum whipping boy :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

mullum said:


> Don't you start with the oem+ malarkey ! If you're not careful you'll take over Damian's role as the forum whipping boy :lol:


Just keeping Damo's spirit alive... minus the whipping boy bit though !!!  [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Old TIP is off and found this !!!  


And while I was down there it would have been rude not to !


----------



## J3SHF

Cheeky little split, I must give mine a proper check, are there any obvious signs that you may have a boost leak btw.


----------



## The Gachet

J3SHF said:


> Cheeky little split, I must give mine a proper check, are there any obvious signs that you may have a boost leak btw.


I don't think so as it appears to be caused by the thin OEM hose clip so subsequently fastened directly under it !?!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

That split wont have caused a boost leak, as its pre turbo, but will have allowed a small amount of un-filtered and un-metered air into the system.


----------



## The Gachet

fixitagaintomoz said:


> That split wont have caused a boost leak, as its pre turbo, but will have allowed a small amount of un-filtered and un-metered air into the system.


Ah of course... cheers mate !


----------



## The Gachet

Was parked next to a gorgeous RS5 at the Audi garage yesterday... just love the RS4, 5 and 6 models !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Forge TIP fitted and am trying the alloy oil and coolant caps again but the jury is still out on whether they actually look better than the previous Porsche versions !?! :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## anthony_839

Coming along nice mate!

I prefer the porsche ones 

If u do decide the keep the forge ones let.me.knw ill have the porsche ones off u


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Forge caps get my vote


----------



## CaptRon

YELLOW_TT said:


> Forge caps get my vote


+1!


----------



## conlechi

Looking very clean and tidy Paul 8) 8)

Porsche caps get my vote


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Porsche caps, 100%


----------



## Mondo

conlechi said:


> Looking very clean and tidy Paul 8) 8)
> 
> Porsche caps get my vote


+1, on both of Mark's points. 

Dude, you 'need' :wink: one of Old Guy's oil rings. Reckon it would set the bay off nicely:









An old pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## The Gachet

Thanks for all the feedback guys and I think it has confirmed my doubts so will probably go back to the Porsche caps... :roll:

I do like the Forge version but can't help but feel that they are a bit bulky and heavy looking for that bay if you know what I mean !?! :?

Anyway, will also take a look at these OG oil rings !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> I do like the Forge version but can't help but feel that they are a bit bulky and heavy looking for that bay if you know what I mean !?! :?
> 
> Anyway, will also take a look at these OG oil rings !


You could try removing the spacer from the rocker cover and fitting the Forge cap under the engine cover :idea:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the Forge version but can't help but feel that they are a bit bulky and heavy looking for that bay if you know what I mean !?! :?
> 
> Anyway, will also take a look at these OG oil rings !
> 
> 
> 
> You could try removing the spacer from the rocker cover and fitting the Forge cap under the engine cover :idea:
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy, will try that too !


----------



## The Gachet




----------



## The Gachet

Well, after a bit of playing about and comparing I have finally decided on the Porsche caps !


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


>


Great looking QS Paul 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Great looking QS Paul 8)


Cheers Mark, I think exterior wise I'm done... now it's the engine but probably just a map from Wak ! 

Although, I was recently questioning myself about the black wheels and potentially going back to silver... :?


----------



## roddy

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking QS Paul 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark, I think exterior wise I'm done... now it's the engine but probably just a map from Wak !
> 
> Although, I was recently questioning myself about the black wheels and potentially going back to silver... :?
Click to expand...

back to silver 8)


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking QS Paul 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I was recently questioning myself about the black wheels and potentially going back to silver... :?
Click to expand...

Love the black alloys on your car , they tie in so well with the other black elements on the car 8)


----------



## newrayTT

Back to Silver, did you win the Filler Cap?


----------



## bigdodge

I would leave them as they are. The black wheels blend well providing a good contrast and I don't think the silver will provide the same effect. Plus the black wheels give a more "aggressive look" if you know what I mean


----------



## The Gachet

Interesting to read all the constructive feedback and comments, very much appreciated as always ! 

There are some aspects of the black wheels which I like such as potentially creating a more aggressive look, providing a good contrast of the silver drilled discs behind and the fact that your eyes are predominantly drawn to the iconic roof line curves rather than just focusing on the wheels... they also tie into the headlights, roof and spoiler but then I do like the clean pure look of the factory silver wheels. :?

Maybe a fellow forum Photoshop expert could place silver QS wheels on the photo above or one of my many others then that would be great !!!  8) 
FAO Ray: I did indeed mate and thank you again for that heads-up !!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Just obtained a new fuel cap flap sticker as the existing green one came with the replacement cover after switiching back from the Phantom Black version.

I believe this sticker is the correct one for the QS as it supersedes the original part number as confirmed by Audi however strangely enough it does not reflect the 235 tyres which is a bit odd... but I prefer the colour anyway ! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Finally managed to lay my hands on a Forge Fuel Cap Cover which subsequently keeps the original ratchet mechanism and links up with my overall 'Forge theme' albeit minus the oil and coolant caps...


----------



## newrayTT

Petrol Cap looks good Paul - time to think again about the oil and coolant caps!!!
Ray


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Finally managed to lay my hands on a Forge Fuel Cap Cover which subsequently keeps the original ratchet mechanism and links up with my overall 'Forge theme' albeit minus the oil and coolant caps...


Much nicer 8) 
All the best people have them :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> newrayTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally managed to lay my hands on a Forge Fuel Cap Cover which subsequently keeps the original ratchet mechanism and links up with my overall 'Forge theme' albeit minus the oil and coolant caps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol Cap looks good Paul - time to think again about the oil and coolant caps!!!
> Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much nicer 8)
> 
> All the best people have them :wink:
Click to expand...

Only gripe is that the underside of the flap appears to make contact with the botton left corner of the cap cover on closing... does yours make any contact !? :x

I've got a brand new OEM filler cap underneath and it is located fully up into the alloy cover !?! :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Only if the little rubber stop next to the catch is missing


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Only gripe is that the underside of the flap appears to make contact with the botton left corner of the cap cover on closing... does yours make any contact !? :x
> 
> I've got a brand new OEM filler cap underneath and it is located fully up into the alloy cover !?! :?


Try turning the cap through 90° mate, might make a difference :?:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only gripe is that the underside of the flap appears to make contact with the botton left corner of the cap cover on closing... does yours make any contact !? :x
> 
> I've got a brand new OEM filler cap underneath and it is located fully up into the alloy cover !?! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the little rubber stop next to the catch is missing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try turning the cap through 90° mate, might make a difference :?:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Tried all positions John which in fact just makes it worse plus I've got the rubber stop present but to be honest it doesn't really create any major issues... just suprised that it makes any kind of contact whatsoever ! :?


----------



## The Gachet

Just fitted this new Comfort Blinker relay which now gives you three blinks on a single tap of the indicator stalk... a great OEM style mod, literally a five minute plug & play job and something that should have really been a standard factory fit !?! :roll: 



http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/product_i ... tt-8n.html


----------



## The Gachet

Received these Alloy Throttle Body and Brake Fluid Reservoir Cap Covers from Brett aka WhanAB Innovative Auto Design Parts and am very happy with the fit and quality !!! 8)

Very subtle and nicely covers up the ugly front section of the throttle body and yellow plastic brake fluid cap ! 









http://www.whanab.com/whanab-engine-caps.html


----------



## newrayTT

Looks good Paul, if you don't mind me asking or PM me what sort of cost were they including any import duty etc I'm very interested in these.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Mondo

Nice, but... is that a bit of split hose, up by the brake fluid reservoir? :?


----------



## Sandy

The Gachet said:


> Received these Alloy Throttle Body and Brake Fluid Reservoir Cap Covers from Brett aka WhanAB Innovative Auto Design Parts and am very happy with the fit and quality !!! 8)
> 
> Very subtle and nicely covers up the ugly front section of the throttle body and yellow plastic brake fluid cap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whanab.com/whanab-engine-caps.html


Very very nice indeed


----------



## The Gachet

newrayTT said:


> Looks good Paul, if you don't mind me asking or PM me what sort of cost were they including any import duty etc I'm very interested in these.
> Thanks
> Ray


Cheers Ray... I will send you a PM now with the details as it was all very reasonable ! 



Mondo said:


> Nice, but... is that a bit of split hose, up by the brake fluid reservoir? :?


Just had to go out and check but no, just a reflection as my hoses are all nice and shiny !!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=oops.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Thanks for the observation though Mondo as you never know mate !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Sandy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received these Alloy Throttle Body and Brake Fluid Reservoir Cap Covers from Brett aka WhanAB Innovative Auto Design Parts and am very happy with the fit and quality !!! 8)
> 
> Very subtle and nicely covers up the ugly front section of the throttle body and yellow plastic brake fluid cap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice indeed
Click to expand...

Cheers mate and am looking forward to seeing under the hood of yours once you post some more photos of your recent acquisition ! 8)


----------



## Mr_Smith

Just read this thread from start to finish.

That engine bay 8)


----------



## phil the brit

That is a really nice engine bay, congratulations on work done on your beautiful car


----------



## CaptRon

Very class!


----------



## Icemanfr

The Gachet said:


> Just obtained a new fuel cap flap sticker as the existing green one came with the replacement cover after switiching back from the Phantom Black version.
> 
> I believe this sticker is the correct one for the QS as it supersedes the original part number as confirmed by Audi however strangely enough it does not reflect the 235 tyres which is a bit odd... but I prefer the colour anyway ! :lol:


Just if you want the real QS one, here is a pic and the reference to order it



















Regards

David


----------



## malstt

Cheers for that I need to order one of these.


----------



## Icemanfr

my pleasure


----------



## malstt




----------



## The Gachet

Icemanfr said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just obtained a new fuel cap flap sticker as the existing green one came with the replacement cover after switiching back from the Phantom Black version.
> 
> I believe this sticker is the correct one for the QS as it supersedes the original part number as confirmed by Audi however strangely enough it does not reflect the 235 tyres which is a bit odd... but I prefer the colour anyway ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just if you want the real QS one, here is a pic and the reference to order it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> David
Click to expand...

Cheers David, this is the same part number that Yellow kindly provided me with however it has unfortunately been discontinued subsequently being replaced by the one I got from Audi which strangely does not show the 235 tyres !? :?


----------



## Icemanfr

OK, thanks for the information
I've been quickly through your whole topic, sorry if i missed that

A french member has designed his own sticker for his car, that should be an other idea...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Icemanfr said:


> OK, thanks for the information
> I've been quickly through your whole topic, sorry if i missed that
> 
> A french member has designed his own sticker for his car, that should be an other idea...


Got any pics :?:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> Icemanfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, thanks for the information
> 
> I've been quickly through your whole topic, sorry if i missed that
> 
> A french member has designed his own sticker for his car, that should be an other idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics :?:
Click to expand...

No problem and I too certainly look forward to seeing some photos of these !


----------



## chazhs88

Loving the 2-tone roof/body combination


----------



## The Gachet

Recently spent a whole weekend in this and I was even more impressed than when I briefly drove it the first time, certainly an absolute beast with the noise and constant shove in your back being so so addictive... the torque is just unbelievable !!! 8)

Made getting back into mine rather depressing to be honest but there is a bit of a price difference !  :lol:





C63 AMG vs F10 M5... which would you have !? 8) 


Road Tax is a bit steep though !  


And it's a tad thirsty too !!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 


But definitely great fun and after driving a number of high performance cars this is one that really has left a lasting impression... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

My boss got rid of his- it was too much fun! but seriously after a remap and quad decat it was an absolute animal, and would step out at the slightest touch of the throttle. very costly to run, but an absolute machine!!!!!


----------



## The Gachet

fixitagaintomoz said:


> My boss got rid of his- it was too much fun! but seriously after a remap and quad decat it was an absolute animal, and would step out at the slightest touch of the throttle. very costly to run, but an absolute machine!!!!!


I can imagine mate, it's just a crazy car and like you say soooo much fun... I was blown away, literally !!! 

And that angry exhaust note, can only think of one other stock car that sounds more agressive than this and that's the SLS AMG ! [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

The Gachet said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss got rid of his- it was too much fun! but seriously after a remap and quad decat it was an absolute animal, and would step out at the slightest touch of the throttle. very costly to run, but an absolute machine!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine mate, it's just a crazy car and like you say soooo much fun... I was blown away, literally !!!
> 
> And that angry exhaust note, can only think of one other stock car that sounds more agressive than this and that's the SLS AMG ! [smiley=devil.gif]
Click to expand...

Just imagine it after the decat! Unbelievable sound track. Shame they are moving away from the 6.2 and heading to the 5.5 supercharged now


----------



## The Gachet

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss got rid of his- it was too much fun! but seriously after a remap and quad decat it was an absolute animal, and would step out at the slightest touch of the throttle. very costly to run, but an absolute machine!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine mate, it's just a crazy car and like you say soooo much fun... I was blown away, literally !!!
> 
> And that angry exhaust note, can only think of one other stock car that sounds more agressive than this and that's the SLS AMG ! [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine it after the decat! Unbelievable sound track. Shame they are moving away from the 6.2 and heading to the 5.5 supercharged now
Click to expand...

Awesome as it already raises hell with the cat !!! :twisted:

Believe it or not the new one is actually a 4.0 V8 Twin-Turbocharged... :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

The Gachet said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixitagaintomozMy boss got rid of his- it was too much fun! but seriously after a remap and quad decat it was an absolute animal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine mate, it's just a crazy car and like you say soooo much fun... I was blown away, literally !!!
> 
> And that angry exhaust note, can only think of one other stock car that sounds more agressive than this and that's the SLS AMG ! [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine it after the decat! Unbelievable sound track. Shame they are moving away from the 6.2 and heading to the 5.5 supercharged now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome as it already raises hell with the cat !!! :twisted:
> 
> Believe it or not the new one is actually a 4.0 V8 Twin-Turbocharged... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bugger me.... that's disappointing. All because of the EU...........
Click to expand...


----------



## The Gachet

Here is a little video I took of it being very angry !!! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

chazhs88 said:


> Loving the 2-tone roof/body combination


Cheers mate and is standard on all Quattro Sport models !


----------



## The Gachet

Had the Inlet Manifold off again today as I wanted to replace all the old PCV Breather Hoses with new replacement parts including some silicone upgrades and reinforcements at the potential weak points. Also fitted an 034 Motorsport PCV Check Valve.

On inspection of the old breather hoses they all still looked to be in pretty good order with no visible leaks although I just wanted to be sure before giving to Wak to perform his magic ! 

Old PCV Breather Hoses


New PCV Breather Hoses


034 Motorsport PCV Check Valve


----------



## The Gachet

All back together after fitting the new PCV Breather Pipework of which it now feels a bit tighter on boost but that could just be my imagination as I couldn't identify any potential leaks or splits in the old system but you never know seeing as it's nine years old now&#8230; next up is a coolant flush and a new header tank ! 

Inlet Off and Old PCV Breather Out


New PCV Breather Hoses In


New PCV Breather into Rocker Cover and Catch Can Breathers


----------



## Duggy

Good job Paul,

I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them

Polished IM - Check
Phenolic spacer - Check
Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
Time to do it - 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John


Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?

Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...



Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?

Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted a new header tank and flushed the system replacing with G13 coolant and distilled water.

Didn't realise how discoloured the old one was until they were both sat right next to each other !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Noic work the coolant bottle discolouration can sneak up on you :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> Noic work the coolant bottle discolouration can sneak up on you :lol:


LOL, it certainly does Andy as I always looked at a lot of others on here where people were changing them and thought 'wow' mine's not that yellow or discoloured but I was wrong !!! :lol:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?
> 
> Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a
> wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?
> 
> Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review
Click to expand...

Cheers for that Paul

The brkt doesn't worry me as I'll knock something up at work for it, although Mondo has been running his for years without that brkt with no issues :wink: 
Read the 034 review, but it is from 3 years ago and it did seem to get sorted by them, so I think I'll take the risk and you can always tell me "told you so" :lol: :wink:

I think the RR day will be interesting next year 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?
> 
> Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a
> wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?
> 
> Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers for that Paul
> 
> The brkt doesn't worry me as I'll knock something up at work for it, although Mondo has been running his for years without that brkt with no issues :wink:
> Read the 034 review, but it is from 3 years ago and it did seem to get sorted by them, so I think I'll take the risk and you can always tell me "told you so" :lol: :wink:
> 
> I think the RR day will be interesting next year
> 
> John
Click to expand...

No worries John and I will certainly be interested in hearing your feedback on both these items as you never know... I may change my mind, as usual ! :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Just been testing a brand new 710P Diverter Valve against my existing Forge 007P with a green spring prior to mapping next weekend and to be honest I think the car feels and sounds much nicer with the Forge...

I'm fully aware of the potential leaks experienced with the Forge units as this one was purchased from Awesome GTI about three years ago so would be the earlier model before Forge subsequently revised the 007P design fitting an additional O-Ring somewhere !?

Anyway, all I can say so far is that the Forge sounds much more pleasing than the OEM unit and performance wise I couldn't really say if one felt any better or worse... if anything the Forge feels like it performs better as it sounds better !!! :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

The Gachet said:


> Just been testing a brand new 710P against my existing Forge 007P with a green spring prior to mapping next weekend and to be honest I think the car feels and sounds much nicer with the Forge...
> 
> I'm fully aware of the potential leaks experienced with the Forge units as this one was purchased from Awesome GTI about three years ago so would be the earlier model before Forge subsequently revised the 007P design fitting an additional o-ring somewhere !?
> 
> Anyway, all I can say so far is that the Forge sounds much more pleasing than the OEM unit and performance wise I couldn't really say if one felt any better or worse... if anything the Forge feels like it performs better as it sounds better !!! :lol:


I wouldn't worry too much with the forge 007. If it ever fails they will supply a new one. Their customer journey is right at the heart of what they are all about unlike a lot of companies (many of them right here on ttf - no names!)


----------



## The Gachet

A8VCG said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been testing a brand new 710P against my existing Forge 007P with a green spring prior to mapping next weekend and to be honest I think the car feels and sounds much nicer with the Forge...
> 
> I'm fully aware of the potential leaks experienced with the Forge units as this one was purchased from Awesome GTI about three years ago so would be the earlier model before Forge subsequently revised the 007P design fitting an additional o-ring somewhere !?
> 
> Anyway, all I can say so far is that the Forge sounds much more pleasing than the OEM unit and performance wise I couldn't really say if one felt any better or worse... if anything the Forge feels like it performs better as it sounds better !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much with the forge 007. If it ever fails they will supply a new one. Their customer journey is right at the heart of what they are all about unlike a lot of companies (many of them right here on ttf - no names!)
Click to expand...

Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been testing a brand new 710P against my existing Forge 007P with a green spring prior to mapping next weekend and to be honest I think the car feels and sounds much nicer with the Forge...
> 
> I'm fully aware of the potential leaks experienced with the Forge units as this one was purchased from Awesome GTI about three years ago so would be the earlier model before Forge subsequently revised the 007P design fitting an additional o-ring somewhere !?
> 
> Anyway, all I can say so far is that the Forge sounds much more pleasing than the OEM unit and performance wise I couldn't really say if one felt any better or worse... if anything the Forge feels like it performs better as it sounds better !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much with the forge 007. If it ever fails they will supply a new one. Their customer journey is right at the heart of what they are all about unlike a lot of companies (many of them right here on ttf - no names!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Or even the newer DV008


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much with the forge 007. If it ever fails they will supply a new one. Their customer journey is right at the heart of what they are all about unlike a lot of companies (many of them right here on ttf - no names!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or even the newer DV008
Click to expand...

I need to do some more research on this DV008... so basically what are the benefits over the 007P !?


----------



## The Gachet

The Gachet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even the newer DV008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to do some more research on this DV008... so basically what are the benefits over the 007P !?
Click to expand...

Reading some conflicting performance results on the two valves but if I was going just on looks I would say that the 008 looks a bit more old fashioned and cheaper build quality !?! :?



Forge FMDV008


Forge FMCL007P


----------



## The Gachet

Here are some photos from the recent launch of the new TT last Saturday... 8)

TT Mk3
















Where it all started ! :wink: 






RS6 C7




R8 V8




R8 V10


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know it doesn't look as good, but I'd stick with oem :wink:

My 008, that was well looked after by Damo and myself leaked like a sieve when checked by Wak...  

Depends if you want to go for looks or performance I suppose, Matt's monster is running oem and you saw what that achieved at the RR day :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do get that impression as it was them that told me all about their revised 007P due to some of the feedback received on earlier models... might just have to get a new shiny silver one though without that AWESOME writing on the side of it !!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't look as good, but I'd stick with oem :wink:
> 
> My 008, that was well looked after by Damo and myself leaked like a sieve when checked by Wak...
> 
> Depends if you want to go for looks or performance I suppose, Matt's monster is running oem and you saw what that achieved at the RR day :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Fully understand what you are saying John and am totally aware of Matt B running an OEM 710 valve so you can't argue with that !!! 

When comparing the 710 and the 007 I did not notice any performance losses and with regards to the cosmetics seeing as I keep the engine cover on it's not a major issue as you can only really see it from the side but what I found as the biggest disappointment with the OEM valve was the sound... :?

As I run a standard airbox and exhaust the only noticible sound other than the engine itself is the diverter valve and the Forge unit sounds so much nicer than the OEM, hard to explain but the OEM valve has a puny muffled hiss sound when letting off whereas the Forge has a solid metallic whoosh noise ! 8)

This has been the only real way to compare them so far but of course a leak test performed by Wak would confirm any potential performance issues so we may check this on Sunday when he finally performs his magic !!! :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Glad to know you are finally visiting the maestro for some mapping  

I must admit I was seriously shocked at my 008 to hold any sort of serious pressure :?

I think I will move to a forge supersize at some point, as Wak had input into them redesigning the piston, but I'd want SFS TIP and relocation hoses to suit the bigger bore size, and these are not standard hoses

Wak does carry spares for these hiccups mind :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Yeah it's about time as I just wanted to get those breather hoses replaced before taking the plunge on the map... only thing that slightly concerns me is the clutch but will just have to wait and see how that reacts as all I keep reading is that the QS clutch is made of chocolate !!! :?

I'm also looking forward to trying out the 007P with the yellow spring once mapped but must admit those Supersize valves are very tempting although the oversize hoses just make it all that bit more awkward to fit... :x

What I do not understand though is that the 008 came with a smaller vacuum chamber to improve response time yet the Supersize must have a mahoosive chamber which you would think subsequently slows down response time but I guess the greater flow offsets this !?! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Duggy

I can understand the breather hoses, I had my replacements in the boot, just in case [WINKING FACE]

Damo raved about them and Wak rated and runs one.

My clutch is on its way out, had a chat with Ed at APS and will be going Sachs organic with a new dual mass flywheel in the new year [WINKING FACE]

John


----------



## The Gachet

Will be interested to hear your feedback on the ol' starsky as long as I don't beat you to it... but hopefully not !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Sprayed the rear exhaust box in black VHT paint as the finish on the standard box was starting to look a bit aged ! 

Am trying to avoid going to a performance exhaust due to the increase in 'in-car boom' which I do not want as I've had a number of cars over the years with upgraded exhausts which have all just become irritable over time... it's funny as you can hardly even notice the exhaust inside my mates C63 as all the noise actually exits the exhaust, only thing you can really hear is that 6.2L V8 which is just music to your ears anyway !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Received a new Forge Polished 007P Diverter Valve complete with a Green and Yellow spring so the latter is what will be used after the remap on Sunday ! 

Valve Spring colour coding:
Green - 5-15 PSI
Yellow - 15-23 PSI
Blue - 23-30 PSI
Red - 30+ PSI









Also received a free cap but that will most certainly be on the bay very shortly ! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## kettle

The Gachet said:


> chazhs88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the 2-tone roof/body combination
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate and is standard on all Quattro Sport models !
Click to expand...

That's Whitton high street, you a local boy Gachet?


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chazhs88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the 2-tone roof/body combination
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate and is standard on all Quattro Sport models !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Whitton high street, you a local boy Gachet?
Click to expand...

Sure is mate, well spotted ! :wink:

Grew up in Hampton and am now living over in Sunbury... how about you !? 8)


----------



## kettle

Ha well I live in Whitton hence why I know the shops well


----------



## kettle

I'm also a qs owner although need to add my name to the list


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Ha well I live in Whitton hence why I know the shops well


HAHA, that explains it then as that photo was taken on an early morning visit to my local hairdresser's !!! :mrgreen:



kettle said:


> I'm also a qs owner although need to add my name to the list


What colour is your qS... is it Avus Silver !?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kettle said:


> I'm also a qs owner although need to add my name to the list


Your qS appears to be missing a black roof and V6 rear spoiler :?


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a qs owner although need to add my name to the list
> 
> 
> 
> Your qS appears to be missing a black roof and V6 rear spoiler :?
Click to expand...

LOL, exactly what I first thought Andy but am guessing that is his previous 225 and he has only just recently picked up a qS !?!

In the past couple of months I've seen an Avus Silver one buzzing around locally and wonder whether that's it...


----------



## kettle

No that is my old tt, now have a Mauritius blue qs.


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> No that is my old tt, now have a Mauritius blue qs.


Very nice mate... any plans for it !? 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kettle said:


> No that is my old tt, now have a Mauritius blue qs.


Good choice and in the second best colour :wink:


----------



## kettle

This was the old one which was remapped and more about the stance but I want more power out of the qs. Not done much at the moment just induction and hopefully fitting coilovers at the weekend... If it's dry! 
As she stands now


----------



## kettle

YELLOW_TT said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is my old tt, now have a Mauritius blue qs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice and in the second best colour :wink:
Click to expand...

Ha bloody cheek


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> This was the old one which was remapped and more about the stance but I want more power out of the qs. Not done much at the moment just induction and hopefully fitting coilovers at the weekend... If it's dry!
> As she stands now


Lovely and will certainly keep a look out for you mate as I'm always around the Whitton / Teddington area ! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kettle said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is my old tt, now have a Mauritius blue qs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice and in the second best colour :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha bloody cheek
Click to expand...

You know it's true :wink: my qS is APR stage 2 defo well worth it :twisted: but be warned the qS clutch is not the same as the 225 and can go soon after mapping, had mine mapped at 9k and the clutch went at 14k so had it replaced with a standard 225 clutch


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?
> 
> Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?
> 
> Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review
Click to expand...

034 kit ordered from Awesome's Black Friday deal, can't complain at 15% off  especially as I was going to buy anyway :lol:

I'll keep you informed

John


----------



## kettle

You know it's true :wink: my qS is APR stage 2 defo well worth it :twisted: but be warned the qS clutch is not the same as the 225 and can go soon after mapping, had mine mapped at 9k and the clutch went at 14k so had it replaced with a standard 225 clutch[/quote]

not wanting to highjack this thread, but thanks for the heads up, luckily the QS is only used on the weekends so won't be racking up the miles very quickly once its done. Getting impatient now need the exhaust system so I can get it remapped its not fast enough! 
just rang awesome gti to get a cat-back they stated 20% off for black Friday which was good but he said the price was £770 then 20% off that... when you look on the website it is up for £680?


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> You know it's true :wink: my qS is APR stage 2 defo well worth it :twisted: but be warned the qS clutch is not the same as the 225 and can go soon after mapping, had mine mapped at 9k and the clutch went at 14k so had it replaced with a standard 225 clutch


I've been reading all about this infamous 'chocolate clutch' in the qS so am a little anxious about this Sunday's mapping session but if it starts slipping more than I do in a pair of ice skates I'm heading straight for a Standard 225 clutch... or possibly a Sachs Organic !?!

Need to do a bit more homework on it all but hopefully this existing clutch will give me enough time to investigate properly !!! :-|


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?
> 
> Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...
> 
> Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?
> 
> Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 034 kit ordered from Awesome's Black Friday deal, can't complain at 15% off  especially as I was going to buy anyway :lol:
> 
> I'll keep you informed
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Good work mate and I look forward to your feedback on the fitting of this part as this was the only piece of the breather system puzzle which could be modified that I didn't carry out... regardless to say the car certainly felt sharper once it was all replaced so I either had a small leak (which I couldn't find on inspection) or the previous suction pump / check valve were a bit clogged up !?! :?


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Paul,
> 
> I've still got this to do, bought all the bits, although I'm tempted to buy the 034 Motorsports kit as well now Awesome are selling them
> 
> Polished IM - Check
> Phenolic spacer - Check
> Silicone hoses, jet pump, check valve and Audi repair kits - Check
> Time to do it -
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, I too thought about fitting a Phenolic Spacer but didn't like the thought of the inlet manifold support bracket subsequently not lining up !?! :?
> 
> Here is a photo that a fellow member sent me who I think used the Badger 10mm spacer resulting in the large support bolt no longer fitting...
> 
> Was also looking at the 034 Motorsport Breather Hose with the Crankcase Block Breather attached to the end but I read some reviews of it being a bit of a wobbly fitting and that it could do with a larger o-ring and different retaining clip to fit securely... this might have just been the earlier models that also required trimming !?
> 
> Here is one of the reviews I read: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... Kit-Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 034 kit ordered from Awesome's Black Friday deal, can't complain at 15% off  especially as I was going to buy anyway :lol:
> 
> I'll keep you informed
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work mate and I look forward to your feedback on the fitting of this part as this was the only piece of the breather system puzzle which could be modified that I didn't carry out... regardless to say the car certainly felt sharper once it was all replaced so I either had a small leak (which I couldn't find on inspection) or the previous suction pump / check valve were a bit clogged up !?! :?
Click to expand...

With this piece, I will have changed the shebang, I hope to get the same reaction as you Paul, because I'm sure something is leaking down there!

Thermostat replaced today, MOT passed and two new Goodyears Assy 2's on the back, 4 wheel aligned as I said, just need to sort out this toe issue [WINKING FACE] Quite an expensive day really [DISAPPOINTED FACE]

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 034 kit ordered from Awesome's Black Friday deal, can't complain at 15% off  especially as I was going to buy anyway :lol:
> 
> I'll keep you informed
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Good work mate and I look forward to your feedback on the fitting of this part as this was the only piece of the breather system puzzle which could be modified that I didn't carry out... regardless to say the car certainly felt sharper once it was all replaced so I either had a small leak (which I couldn't find on inspection) or the previous suction pump / check valve were a bit clogged up !?! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With this piece, I will have changed the shebang, I hope to get the same reaction as you Paul, because I'm sure something is leaking down there!
> 
> Thermostat replaced today, MOT passed and two new Goodyears Assy 2's on the back, 4 wheel aligned as I said, just need to sort out this toe issue [WINKING FACE] Quite an expensive day really [DISAPPOINTED FACE]
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Nice one on the MOT pass John, always a relief and the so-called 'Black Friday' must have been quite an expensive day for you but all important worthwhile stuff for sure !!! 8)

The improvements experienced on replacing the breather system were unexpected but very noticible which is why I felt that something did change, although the car pretty much produced the factory figures at 'The RR Day' so I don't really know !?!

Brakes most certainly feel sharper which is viable as this breather provides the vacuum for the brake servo... I did also replace this vacuum hose which includes another check valve with a complete new replacement and not just the repair kit job...


----------



## Duggy

Only cost me £433 all in :-( but it was all consumables I suppose, you can't scrimp on maintenance or tyres ! Quite looking forward to getting all these hoses fitted and hopefully seeing/feeling a difference

Perhaps there was a bit more to come at the RR day? Although now it's cooled down a bit, all turbo cars gain a bit ;-) It was about 28 degrees when Wak did my mapping!

Bet you're looking forward to Sunday;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Only cost me £433 all in :-( but it was all consumables I suppose, you can't scrimp on maintenance or tyres ! Quite looking forward to getting all these hoses fitted and hopefully seeing/feeling a difference
> 
> Perhaps there was a bit more to come at the RR day? Although now it's cooled down a bit, all turbo cars gain a bit ;-) It was about 28 degrees when Wak did my mapping!
> 
> Bet you're looking forward to Sunday;-)
> 
> John


That isn't too bad actually also taking into consideration the slight offset achieved with that 15% discount at Awesome earlier ! :wink:

You are probably right as it is possibly just the cooler weather seeing as it's the first spell of cold weather since tidying up all those loose ends like refreshing the coil packs, boost hoses, service, etc.

Yeah I am looking forward to Sunday as my old 225 was already mapped when I purchased it so I've never experienced the transformation before although that had an AmD map which achieved 265bhp and 312lbs/ft torque on the rollers but in all honesty it felt a tad heavy and sluggish compared to the qS mainly I imagine because it had aftermarket 18" alloys with 235's on the front and 255's at the rear, totally wrong !!! 

On speaking to Wak it does appear that AmD maps were quite aggressive achieving very high torque figures but unless I'm losing my memory this standard qS '_feels_' quicker and nippier although the numbers clearly don't lie... and it has been a long time ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only cost me £433 all in :-( but it was all consumables I suppose, you can't scrimp on maintenance or tyres ! Quite looking forward to getting all these hoses fitted and hopefully seeing/feeling a difference
> 
> Perhaps there was a bit more to come at the RR day? Although now it's cooled down a bit, all turbo cars gain a bit ;-) It was about 28 degrees when Wak did my mapping!
> 
> Bet you're looking forward to Sunday;-)
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't too bad actually also taking into consideration the slight offset achieved with that 15% discount at Awesome earlier ! :wink:
> 
> You are probably right as it is possibly just the cooler weather seeing as it's the first spell of cold weather since tidying up all those loose ends like refreshing the coil packs, boost hoses, service, etc.
> 
> Yeah I am looking forward to Sunday as my old 225 was already mapped when I purchased it so I've never experienced the transformation before although that had an AmD map which achieved 265bhp and 312lbs/ft torque on the rollers but in all honesty it felt a tad heavy and sluggish compared to the qS mainly I imagine because it had aftermarket 18" alloys with 235's on the front and 255's at the rear, totally wrong !!!
> 
> On speaking to Wak it does appear that AmD maps were quite aggressive achieving very high torque figures but unless I'm losing my memory this standard qS '_feels_' quicker and nippier although the numbers clearly don't lie... and it has been a long time ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

I could have done with 15% of the other bill... :roll:

I had an AMD map on the previous TT, yes it was quite aggressive from what I remember. It was a big difference to me because I also had fitted a cat back milltek 

I really hope you enjoy the experience of having it done, although similar to me being on 240 to start with, the diffence is not as great as from 225

Let me know your impressions

John


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

The Gachet said:


> Sprayed the rear exhaust box in black VHT paint as the finish on the standard box was starting to look a bit aged !
> 
> Am trying to avoid going to a performance exhaust due to the increase in 'in-car boom' which I do not want as I've had a number of cars over the years with upgraded exhausts which have all just become irritable over time... it's funny as you can hardly even notice the exhaust inside my mates C63 as all the noise actually exits the exhaust, only thing you can really hear is that 6.2L V8 which is just music to your ears anyway !!! 8)


i have a full supersprint exhaust and one of those CDA air filters and absolutly no boom in the cabin just a really nice exhaust not when giving it a good run highly recommend them


----------



## The Gachet

Spent almost seven hours around Wak's yesterday having the car mapped and what can I say, he did a fantastic job as always being meticulous as ever tweaking the live map a number of times to get the very most out of the engine _safely_ resulting in 272bhp and 281lbs/ft torque... it feels like a whole different machine and should of had it done much earlier !!!


----------



## Duggy

I've been waiting all day for your results ;-)

Happy camper then Paul, I knew you would be 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> I've been waiting all day for your results ;-)
> 
> Happy camper then Paul, I knew you would be
> 
> John


Cheers John and I wanted to post them last night as I knew you would be interested but I just felt cream-crackered mate... very tiring work that live mapping even though all I was really doing was either holding the laptop or driving around all those roundabouts ! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:

Anyway, I'm extremely happy and on the money results wise before going down that slippery slope of changing the exhaust, downpipe, TIP, de-cat, induction kit, FMIC and injectors... no matter how tempting it all might be !!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting all day for your results ;-)
> 
> Happy camper then Paul, I knew you would be
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John and I wanted to post them last night as I knew you would be interested but I just felt cream-crackered mate... very tiring work that live mapping even though all I was really doing was either holding the laptop or driving around all those roundabouts ! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'm extremely happy and on the money results wise before going down that slippery slope of changing the exhaust, downpipe, TIP, de-cat, induction kit, FMIC and injectors... no matter how tempting it all might be !!! :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

It's all down to knowing you're happy mate, no one apart from yourself will drive it, so it's your opinion that counts :wink:

I just wanted to go a bit further than I did with my first one and stumbled across some bargains on the way, most of my stuff is pre-owned, although a few parts were never fitted! I keep my eyes open for bargains, as I'd rather have a good part 2nd hand than a rubbish part new :roll: Buy cheap, buy twice :roll:

It is taxing doing the driving, and I had a 2.5 hour drive there and back afterwards, so consider yourself lucky... :wink:

Should win you stage 1 without any worries 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Ronnie_ocd said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the rear exhaust box in black VHT paint as the finish on the standard box was starting to look a bit aged !
> 
> Am trying to avoid going to a performance exhaust due to the increase in 'in-car boom' which I do not want as I've had a number of cars over the years with upgraded exhausts which have all just become irritable over time... it's funny as you can hardly even notice the exhaust inside my mates C63 as all the noise actually exits the exhaust, only thing you can really hear is that 6.2L V8 which is just music to your ears anyway !!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a full supersprint exhaust and one of those CDA air filters and absolutly no boom in the cabin just a really nice exhaust not when giving it a good run highly recommend them
Click to expand...

Interesting as I don't really know too much about the Supersprint exhaust systems so am not sure if they even produce one to fit a qS as they require a differently designed back box seeing as the battery is located in the boot subsequently reducing usual clearances...


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting all day for your results ;-)
> 
> Happy camper then Paul, I knew you would be
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John and I wanted to post them last night as I knew you would be interested but I just felt cream-crackered mate... very tiring work that live mapping even though all I was really doing was either holding the laptop or driving around all those roundabouts ! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'm extremely happy and on the money results wise before going down that slippery slope of changing the exhaust, downpipe, TIP, de-cat, induction kit, FMIC and injectors... no matter how tempting it all might be !!! :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all down to knowing you're happy mate, no one apart from yourself will drive it, so it's your opinion that counts :wink:
> 
> I just wanted to go a bit further than I did with my first one and stumbled across some bargains on the way, most of my stuff is pre-owned, although a few parts were never fitted! I keep my eyes open for bargains, as I'd rather have a good part 2nd hand than a rubbish part new :roll: Buy cheap, buy twice :roll:
> 
> It is taxing doing the driving, and I had a 2.5 hour drive there and back afterwards, so consider yourself lucky... :wink:
> 
> Should win you stage 1 without any worries
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well, that's the problem John... are we ever really totally happy and content when modding our cars !?! :roll: :lol:

I bet what you meant to say was that your drive there was 2.5 hours but your drive back afterwards was actually closer to 2 !!! :wink:

With regards to the different Stages, do you know how they are defined !? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kettle

Your making me want a remap! I'm trying to wait till I get all parts for stage 2


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Your making me want a remap! I'm trying to wait till I get all parts for stage 2


Certainly makes a massive difference mate... what parts actually make it Stage 2 then !?


----------



## kettle

People class stages differently but it would say for these it is air intake, full exhaust system then remap is stage 2.

Stage 3 would be turbo and all that go with it... Intercooler... injectors... Blablabla


----------



## cam69

Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.


Hey Cam, how's it going and good to hear from you mate... 8)

Right I get it, and I guess a Stage 2 would also require new injectors !?

And what would a Stage 1 be then... just a map and filter !?


----------



## Duggy

The only real thing I'd add to Cams list is a 3" DP, I'm also running bigger injectors

They were doing 2+ last year as well, which was all of the above, but with a Hybrid turbo

Hybrid should take you through the 300bhp barrier, but a lot of extra cost when put together with a high flow manifold

It's always the last little bit that costs the most :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cam, how's it going and good to hear from you mate... 8)
> 
> Right I get it, and I guess a Stage 2 would also require new injectors !?
> 
> And what would a Stage 1 be then... just a map and filter !?
Click to expand...

Or no map if you were me last year... :roll: Just saying :lol:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cam, how's it going and good to hear from you mate... 8)
> 
> Right I get it, and I guess a Stage 2 would also require new injectors !?
> 
> And what would a Stage 1 be then... just a map and filter !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or no map if you were me last year... :roll: Just saying :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

LOL, yeah that was funny ! 

So what would you class as a Stage 1 John !?


----------



## kettle

With all that they claim I doubt the tip does much to horsepower... Although I had one on my last car. Standard intercooler fine and not needed for stage two, I would only bother if I were changing the turbo.

I thought there isn't any point running larger injectors on the standard turbo? 
What have you gained from this John? Assuming your running standard turbo?


----------



## Duggy

Apparently, it's a remap and a filter

However, it can also be a VTDA, 3" TIP, FMIC, 3" DP, Sports cat and a Milltek and an OEM map :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was even funnier when I lost by less than 2bhp :roll:

I think you have a nice strong stage 1 there Paul :wink:

John


----------



## cam69

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cam, how's it going and good to hear from you mate... 8)
> 
> Right I get it, and I guess a Stage 2 would also require new injectors !?
> 
> And what would a Stage 1 be then... just a map and filter !?
Click to expand...

I'm good thanks.yer I would recommend injectors as mine when it was stage 1 were at max duty cycle.I run 630cc injectors now and duty cycle is nice and low.


----------



## Duggy

kettle said:


> With all that they claim I doubt the tip does much to horsepower... Although I had one on my last car. Standard intercooler fine and not needed for stage two, I would only bother if I were changing the turbo.
> 
> I thought there isn't any point running larger injectors on the standard turbo?
> What have you gained from this John? Assuming your running standard turbo?


With the 3" DP and TiP, you can max out the std injectors

Wak recommends changing them, rather than fitting a 4bar pressure reg, this puts extra strain on the fuel pump

In all honesty I find my FMIC has lowered my intake temps a lot, never over +10 deg from ambient. It is rather large though...

John


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> The only real thing I'd add to Cams list is a 3" DP, I'm also running bigger injectors
> 
> They were doing 2+ last year as well, which was all of the above, but with a Hybrid turbo
> 
> Hybrid should take you through the 300bhp barrier, but a lot of extra cost when put together with a high flow manifold
> 
> It's always the last little bit that costs the most :wink:
> 
> John


Sorry when I said turbo back I ment 3"downpipe.I've recently fitted a pipeworx downpipe and decat and it was a great fit and would recommend it to anyone looking to change downpipe.


----------



## kettle

Duggy said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that they claim I doubt the tip does much to horsepower... Although I had one on my last car. Standard intercooler fine and not needed for stage two, I would only bother if I were changing the turbo.
> 
> I thought there isn't any point running larger injectors on the standard turbo?
> What have you gained from this John? Assuming your running standard turbo?
> 
> 
> 
> With the 3" DP and TiP, you can max out the std injectors
> 
> Wak recommends changing them, rather than fitting a 4bar pressure reg, this puts extra strain on the fuel pump
> 
> In all honesty I find my FMIC has lowered my intake temps a lot, never over +10 deg from ambient. It is rather large though...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Great looks like I'm adding injectors to my list of parts... Stage 2 is going to take longer cheers Duggy ha


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Apparently, it's a remap and a filter
> 
> However, it can also be a VTDA, 3" TIP, FMIC, 3" DP, Sports cat and a Milltek and an OEM map :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was even funnier when I lost by less than 2bhp :roll:
> 
> I think you have a nice strong stage 1 there Paul :wink:
> 
> John


HAHA, not that it bothered you mate whatsoever... :wink: :lol:

I think the Stage 2 competition is going to very strong next year, most definitely the toughest category... should be very interesting indeed !!! 

I'm _pretty_ sure that I will still be in Stage 1 by then ! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real thing I'd add to Cams list is a 3" DP, I'm also running bigger injectors
> 
> They were doing 2+ last year as well, which was all of the above, but with a Hybrid turbo
> 
> Hybrid should take you through the 300bhp barrier, but a lot of extra cost when put together with a high flow manifold
> 
> It's always the last little bit that costs the most :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry when I said turbo back I ment 3"downpipe.I've recently fitted a pipeworx downpipe and decat and it was a great fit and would recommend it to anyone looking to change downpipe.
Click to expand...

I actually passed my mot properly this year with my BCS downpipe and sports cat, again fantastic fit and no issues

John


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 2 I would class as turbo back exhaust system front mount intercooler and cone filter and 80mm tip.all that should make around 285bhp with a good map.but it's a lot more money for a extra 15bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cam, how's it going and good to hear from you mate... 8)
> 
> Right I get it, and I guess a Stage 2 would also require new injectors !?
> 
> And what would a Stage 1 be then... just a map and filter !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks.yer I would recommend injectors as mine when it was stage 1 were at max duty cycle.I run 630cc injectors now and duty cycle is nice and low.
Click to expand...

What were you achieving in Stage 1 with the bigger injectors as I understood from Wak (IIRC) that 275bhp is pretty much the limit with the standard injectors !?


----------



## Duggy

kettle said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that they claim I doubt the tip does much to horsepower... Although I had one on my last car. Standard intercooler fine and not needed for stage two, I would only bother if I were changing the turbo.
> 
> I thought there isn't any point running larger injectors on the standard turbo?
> What have you gained from this John? Assuming your running standard turbo?
> 
> 
> 
> With the 3" DP and TiP, you can max out the std injectors
> 
> Wak recommends changing them, rather than fitting a 4bar pressure reg, this puts extra strain on the fuel pump
> 
> In all honesty I find my FMIC has lowered my intake temps a lot, never over +10 deg from ambient. It is rather large though...
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great looks like I'm adding injectors to my list of parts... Stage 2 is going to take longer cheers Duggy ha
Click to expand...

Have a word with Brett, he'll sort you out. You also need some spacers if you fit 630's as they are longer, drop me a pm when you have the injectors and I'll knock you some spacers up at work :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a remap and a filter
> 
> However, it can also be a VTDA, 3" TIP, FMIC, 3" DP, Sports cat and a Milltek and an OEM map :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was even funnier when I lost by less than 2bhp :roll:
> 
> I think you have a nice strong stage 1 there Paul :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, not that it bothered you mate whatsoever... :wink: :lol:
> 
> I think the Stage 2 competition is going to very strong next year, most definitely the toughest category... should be very interesting indeed !!!
> 
> I'm _pretty_ sure that I will still be in Stage 1 by then ! [smiley=baby.gif]
Click to expand...

Didn't bother me at all mate :lol: :evil: :lol:

It should have been mapped the week before the RR day, but had a family problem

Think I'd rather be in stage 1, think stage 2 is going to be very strong, id best start thinking up some on the day excuses :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a remap and a filter
> 
> However, it can also be a VTDA, 3" TIP, FMIC, 3" DP, Sports cat and a Milltek and an OEM map :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was even funnier when I lost by less than 2bhp :roll:
> 
> I think you have a nice strong stage 1 there Paul :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, not that it bothered you mate whatsoever... :wink: :lol:
> 
> I think the Stage 2 competition is going to very strong next year, most definitely the toughest category... should be very interesting indeed !!!
> 
> I'm _pretty_ sure that I will still be in Stage 1 by then ! [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't bother me at all mate :lol: :evil: :lol:
> 
> It should have been mapped the week before the RR day, but had a family problem
> 
> Think I'd rather be in stage 1, think stage 2 is going to be very strong, id best start thinking up some on the day excuses :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yeah of course, I remember you saying now... 

I just couldn't believe that yours wasn't mapped with that 243.9 run which was also incorrectly stated as 243... I think somebody most certainly had it in for you that day mate !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## kettle

Duggy said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that they claim I doubt the tip does much to horsepower... Although I had one on my last car. Standard intercooler fine and not needed for stage two, I would only bother if I were changing the turbo.
> 
> I thought there isn't any point running larger injectors on the standard turbo?
> What have you gained from this John? Assuming your running standard turbo?
> 
> 
> 
> With the 3" DP and TiP, you can max out the std injectors
> 
> Wak recommends changing them, rather than fitting a 4bar pressure reg, this puts extra strain on the fuel pump
> 
> In all honesty I find my FMIC has lowered my intake temps a lot, never over +10 deg from ambient. It is rather large though...
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great looks like I'm adding injectors to my list of parts... Stage 2 is going to take longer cheers Duggy ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a word with Brett, he'll sort you out. You also need some spacers if you fit 630's as they are longer, drop me a pm when you have the injectors and I'll knock you some spacers up at work :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Will do. Cheers John


----------



## The Gachet

Came across this photo while browsing the forum on the topic of exhausts, what a great shot of four members cars together... Duggy, Mondo, Damo and Wak ! Stunning !!! 8)



Those 4.5" Magnex tailpipes look awesome too ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cam69

The Gachet said:


> Came across this photo while browsing the forum on the topic of exhausts, what a great shot of four members cars together... Duggy, Mondo, Damo and Wak ! Stunning !!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Those 4.5" Magnex tailpipes look awesome too ! [smiley=dude.gif]


The magnex 4.5 pipes look great it's a shame they don't make them anymore would have to be a custom job.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 4.5" Magnex tailpipes look awesome too ! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The magnex 4.5 pipes look great it's a shame they don't make them anymore would have to be a custom job.
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate, such a shame that you can't get them anymore even though they probably never did one to fit a qS anyway !?! :roll:

Cannot find any decent 4.5" tailpipes anywhere, largest I've seen now is 4" even from the customs places... :?


----------



## cam69

I've got a scorpion system on mine there 4" I think they look good but would like to get a custom system at some point that's 3" all the way through.would be nice to find somewhere that will do 4.5 tips as well.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> I've got a scorpion system on mine there 4" I think they look good but would like to get a custom system at some point that's 3" all the way through.would be nice to find somewhere that will do 4.5 tips as well.


Yeah I like the look of that Scorpion system Cam as I remember commenting at the RR Day ! 8)


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Came across this photo while browsing the forum on the topic of exhausts, what a great shot of four members cars together... Duggy, Mondo, Damo and Wak ! Stunning !!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Those 4.5" Magnex tailpipes look awesome too ! [smiley=dude.gif]


Blimey, that's a blast from the past 

On original plates, only mods were a VCDS, a relocated forge 008, a forge big knob and a liquid guage :roll:

How times change eh :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this photo while browsing the forum on the topic of exhausts, what a great shot of four members cars together... Duggy, Mondo, Damo and Wak ! Stunning !!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Those 4.5" Magnex tailpipes look awesome too ! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, that's a blast from the past
> 
> On original plates, only mods were a VCDS, a relocated forge 008, a forge big knob and a liquid guage :roll:
> 
> How times change eh :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thought you might like that one John and yeah a lot has certainly changed since then ! 8)

Also interesting to see the difference in Avus Silver and Silver with you and Mondo parked right next to each other.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> I've got a scorpion system on mine there 4" I think they look good but would like to get a custom system at some point that's 3" all the way through.would be nice to find somewhere that will do 4.5 tips as well.


Looks like I will have to stick with my 'puny' 4" pipes as well until I can find something with 4.5" tips ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## cam69

They still look good though mate.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> They still look good though mate.


Yeah I'm only jesting mate but it does make me feel a little inferior and subsequently insecure every time I go round Wak's and compare the size of our tailpipes !!!  :lol:


----------



## cam69

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still look good though mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm only jesting mate but it does make me feel a little inferior and subsequently insecure every time I go round Wak's and compare the size of our tailpipes !!!  :lol:
Click to expand...

True I went round there Saturday for some data logging after fitting downpipe and front mount.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still look good though mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm only jesting mate but it does make me feel a little inferior and subsequently insecure every time I go round Wak's and compare the size of our tailpipes !!!  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True I went round there Saturday for some data logging after fitting downpipe and front mount.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah... what were the results mate !? 8)


----------



## cam69

292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.


Very nice... will be interesting to see you and Duggy head to head in the Stage 2 contest at next years RR Day !!!


----------



## cam69

Yer I will look forward to the next RR day it was a good laugh last time.


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> Yer I will look forward to the next RR day it was a good laugh last time.


Me too mate as it was a good day but I unfortunately had no real confidence in my car last time round as I had only just picked it up a couple of months earlier and not yet had any kind of service carried out... and then a coil pack went on the rollers ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.


Some good figures there mate ;-)

Stage 2 is going to be highly competitive next year 

John


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer I will look forward to the next RR day it was a good laugh last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too mate as it was a good day but I unfortunately had no real confidence in my car last time round as I had only just picked it up a couple of months earlier and not yet had any kind of service carried out... and then a coil pack went on the rollers ! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

After just changing all of the coil packs on mine recently, I carry a couple of spares in the boot now Paul ;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Some good figures there mate ;-)
> 
> Stage 2 is going to be highly competitive next year
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not going to be in that category then ! :lol:



Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer I will look forward to the next RR day it was a good laugh last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too mate as it was a good day but I unfortunately had no real confidence in my car last time round as I had only just picked it up a couple of months earlier and not yet had any kind of service carried out... and then a coil pack went on the rollers ! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After just changing all of the coil packs on mine recently, I carry a couple of spares in the boot now Paul ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Me too mate... I learnt that lesson for sure ! :roll:

What are your figures currently then John !?


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Some good figures there mate ;-)
> 
> Stage 2 is going to be highly competitive next year
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks John I'm hoping to get a water meth kit fitted before as well.that will be my last engine mod unless I decide to go down the big turbo route:roll:


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Some good figures there mate ;-)
> 
> Stage 2 is going to be highly competitive next year
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John I'm hoping to get a water meth kit fitted before as well.that will be my last engine mod unless I decide to go down the big turbo route :roll:
Click to expand...

Am I correct in saying then that with WMI you will still be in Stage 2 and that only a hybrid turbo would take you into Stage 2+ !? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## cam69

The Gachet said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 292bhp and 293ft/lb it was a cold day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Some good figures there mate ;-)
> 
> Stage 2 is going to be highly competitive next year
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John I'm hoping to get a water meth kit fitted before as well.that will be my last engine mod unless I decide to go down the big turbo route :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that with WMI you will still be in Stage 2 and that only a hybrid turbo would take you into Stage 2+ !? [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

I hope it will still be stage2 as I will still be running a standard ko4.Have you got any more plans for engine mods??


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in saying then that with WMI you will still be in Stage 2 and that only a hybrid turbo would take you into Stage 2+ !? [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it will still be stage2 as I will still be running a standard ko4.Have you got any more plans for engine mods??
Click to expand...

Right I get it... currently no further plans on the engine front for me other than keeping it running ! :lol:

I think if I wanted more power I would probably just have to look at something else... :?


----------



## Duggy

Stage 2 is going to be confusing :roll:

Not carried out any logging now its cooled down a lot, so can't really compare like for like (I also need a new clutch  )

Have had a 284 on the liquid, but that was in 15° ambient temps

With all of Cams plans, I need to get my finger out methinks, I've got several bits to go on and a new maf to purchase as it put put out a few more horses at Waks with a new one

I just hope everyone gets the figures they are seeing on the RR, as it seemed a bit of a lottery last year :?

What downpipe, exhaust and intercooler are you running Cam?

John


----------



## cam69

Hi John I'm running a pipeworx downpipe with decat and scorpian cat back intercooler is a hg motorsport.I also have a b5 tip with k&n s2000 filter and 630cc injectors.maybe we should go to powerstation next year as the figures people got there were more what you would expect.


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Hi John I'm running a pipeworx downpipe with decat and scorpian cat back intercooler is a hg motorsport.I also have a b5 tip with k&n s2000 filter and 630cc injectors.maybe we should go to powerstation next year as the figures people got there were more what you would expect.


Very similar spec to mine, just different makes :wink:

I'd love the RR day to go back to Powerstation, as it's a 15 minute drive from me :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John I'm running a pipeworx downpipe with decat and scorpian cat back intercooler is a hg motorsport.I also have a b5 tip with k&n s2000 filter and 630cc injectors.maybe we should go to powerstation next year as the figures people got there were more what you would expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar spec to mine, just different makes :wink:
> 
> I'd love the RR day to go back to Powerstation, as it's a 15 minute drive from me :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to seeing you two on the rollers next year... should be very interesting !!! 

PowerStation is about two hours from me and to be honest I would quite like it to be there too as it looks like a good unique set-up and location ! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Had the front discs skimmed today even though they are just six months old as over the past month or so I have been experiencing some juddering through the steering wheel and pedal when braking hard from high speeds which what I believe turned out to be the Ferodo DS2500 Competition brake pads I fitted in June. :roll:

The stopping power of these track day pads was amazing but on reading various reviews there is a fairly common problem encountered where if you didn't use them hard enough regularly they would leave deposits on the disc which created a warped like pulsation feeling and for me that was just a complete no-no. :?

So to be safe I had the discs skimmed using a Pro-Cut lathe device which skims the disc while they are on the vehicle so it makes them completely true to the car subsequently taking into account any possible run-out in the hubs, not just the discs. 8)

Anyway, this process combined with a new set of OEM Pagid pads and it feels much better, well smoother on hard braking anyway as the performance before was incredible but comfort is always an important factor for me when driving this car... 

First measures and calibrates any run-out


Then starts to cut both sides forwards and then backwards


Violà !


Before:


After:


Job Done !  


http://www.skimmydiscs.co.uk/why-skim-your-discs/


----------



## Duggy

Saw Ed using one of these on a Porsche on wheeler dealers, what was the damage to the wallet Paul? Interesting that it was the pads causing it, obviously this affects all of us who use our TT's as daily drivers :-/

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Saw Ed using one of these on a Porsche on wheeler dealers, what was the damage to the wallet Paul? Interesting that it was the pads causing it, obviously this affects all of us who use our TT's as daily drivers :-/
> 
> John


It costs £75 an axle so it is quite reasonably priced considering they have to remove the calipers and carefully set all the equipment up carrying out the calibration as the cutting only takes about five to ten minutes.

It also appears that not all brand new discs are completely flat and then combined with the hubs there is always the possibility of 'run-out' so it is quite a good process to carry out anyway...

Regardless, I think it is just the DS2500 pads that was causing the problem so unless you are running these or any other track day race pads then I don't think you will encounter this specific issue... or maybe I'm just not driving it hard enough !!!  :lol:

Funnily enough, after reading all the 'DS2500 Judder' threads I gave it some hard fast braking and they did get much better but still not perfect plus the issue would ultimately come back as I do not attend any track days.

Worth just having a quick read of this thread John of which there are many more like it although I cannot criticise the performance of these pads... they were incredible with a real sharp bite and have subsequently left them on the rear with no issues there ! 8)

http://www.pistonheads.com/GASSING/topi ... ocus+ST%29


----------



## The Gachet

This was an interesting post regarding the DS2500's on a SEAT Leon Cupra R forum which use the exact same 323mm 4-pot Brembo set-up on the front... in fact it was LCR Pagid pads that were ordered to replace the Ferodo's today.

*"I too changed my discs and pads after having genuine Seat discs and a set of ds2500's for only 6months and started juddering. When I changed them over I noticed the edge of the old pads had 'crumbled' at the edge and the fit into the caliper was quite tight.

So I think they must of been binding slightly and overheating the discs. When I fitted the new pads, I filed the edges down to ensure they fitted with some play.

They have been fine ever since and thats been two years ago. Went for some cheap aftermarket discs too second time round."*

The garage did mention how tight they were seated inside the caliper and mine also have visible crumbling to the edges as shown below with the new Pagid pads just sliding straight in !?! :?

Ferodo DS2500 pads removed today (6 months old and 3K miles)  


Replacement LCR Pagid pads


----------



## The Gachet

Had a good day out last Sunday with a fellow local Avus Silver qS owner Mark aka thestig666 convoying up to ACE Cafe to meet up with a few other forum members and their TT's ! 8)

Off we go !  


















RS6 spotted on way back ! 8) 


Home Sweet Home !  


Further photos of the fellow members TT's can be found here: viewtopic.php?p=5231090#p5231090


----------



## anthony_839

loving the black wheels make the brake callipers really stand out and headlight's

black wheels Is defo on my list of things to get done.

have you though about black center caps ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Wheel-Ce ... 2346419d3d


----------



## philgibQS

anthony_839 said:


> loving the black wheels make the brake callipers really stand out and headlight's
> 
> black wheels Is defo on my list of things to get done.
> 
> have you though about black center caps ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Wheel-Ce ... 2346419d3d


I agree, I think I'm one of the very few with black QS wheels and black centre caps.. I think it finished off the wheel perfectly! Car looks stunning btw, inspiring me to do a few new mods on mine!! Phil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

philgibQS said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> loving the black wheels make the brake callipers really stand out and headlight's
> 
> black wheels Is defo on my list of things to get done.
> 
> have you though about black center caps ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Wheel-Ce ... 2346419d3d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think I'm one of the very few with black QS wheels and black centre caps.. I think it finished off the wheel perfectly! Car looks stunning btw, inspiring me to do a few new mods on mine!! Phil
Click to expand...

I did originally think about doing this but then thought that the contrasting grey / silver centre caps and nut covers actually broke up and defined the look of the alloys creating a visual accent which I quite liked... do you also have black wheel nut covers fitted too Phil !?


----------



## philgibQS

The Gachet said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> loving the black wheels make the brake callipers really stand out and headlight's
> 
> black wheels Is defo on my list of things to get done.
> 
> have you though about black center caps ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Wheel-Ce ... 2346419d3d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think I'm one of the very few with black QS wheels and black centre caps.. I think it finished off the wheel perfectly! Car looks stunning btw, inspiring me to do a few new mods on mine!! Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did originally think about doing this but then thought that the contrasting grey / silver centre caps and nut covers actually broke up and defined the look of the alloys creating a bit of an accent which I quite liked... do you also have black wheel nut covers fitted too Phil !?
Click to expand...

Yeah I do, although they are a pain to remove and get scratched easily! Actually I agree it looks quite good on the silver QS matching in with the car colour!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony_839

how much u guys pay for a wheel refurb need somewhere deacent in Essex that isn't too much.


----------



## The Gachet

philgibQS said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think I'm one of the very few with black QS wheels and black centre caps.. I think it finished off the wheel perfectly! Car looks stunning btw, inspiring me to do a few new mods on mine!! Phil
> 
> 
> 
> I did originally think about doing this but then thought that the contrasting grey / silver centre caps and nut covers actually broke up and defined the look of the alloys creating a visual accent which I quite liked... do you also have black wheel nut covers fitted too Phil !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I do, although they are a pain to remove and get scratched easily! Actually I agree it looks quite good on the silver QS matching in with the car colour!
Click to expand...

Lovely looking set-up you've got there mate ! 8)



anthony_839 said:


> how much u guys pay for a wheel refurb need somewhere deacent in Essex that isn't too much.


The alloys received a full refurbishment last year by the previous owner and on reviewing the invoice it was a wheel specialist up in Scotland at a cost of £285 all in.


----------



## philgibQS

Mine was about £200 for a full refurb, he done the centre caps black at the same time too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

Here is a comparison between the black and the standard OEM silver / grey wheel and nut covers... I personally think the original caps work best on an Avus Silver qS.


----------



## The Gachet

Another job for over the festive period...


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Another job for over the festive period...


You wouldn't believe how long my list is for the festive period, however, I think the TT might suffer, as we've still got the builders in so the car will be sealed in the garage along with half of the house... :?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another job for over the festive period...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe how long my list is for the festive period, however, I think the TT might suffer, as we've still got the builders in so the car will be sealed in the garage along with half of the house... :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I know John, you've got an exciting hoard of parts to fit especially all around the front of that engine bay ! :wink:

But the house is certainly a priority... well, I guess it should be anyway !!! :lol:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another job for over the festive period...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe how long my list is for the festive period, however, I think the TT might suffer, as we've still got the builders in so the car will be sealed in the garage along with half of the house... :?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know John, you've got an exciting hoard of parts to fit especially all around the front of that engine bay ! :wink:
> 
> But the house is certainly a priority... well, I guess it should be anyway !!! :lol:
Click to expand...

More of a priority of the other half mate, but that some how makes it mine :?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe how long my list is for the festive period, however, I think the TT might suffer, as we've still got the builders in so the car will be sealed in the garage along with half of the house... :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I know John, you've got an exciting hoard of parts to fit especially all around the front of that engine bay ! :wink:
> 
> But the house is certainly a priority... well, I guess it should be anyway !!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of a priority of the other half mate, but that some how makes it mine :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well, I suppose it is Christmas mate so therefore is a time for giving ! [smiley=santa.gif] :lol:


----------



## Duggy

It may be time for giving mate, but look what arrived today... 










I'll let you know how it fits, when I get chance to fit it along with the rest of the uprated breather system

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> It may be time for giving mate, but look what arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how it fits, when I get chance to fit it along with the rest of the uprated breather system
> 
> John


That is awesome John, loving the look of that PCV Hose Assembly and certainly look forward to hearing your feedback on the Billet Block Breather fitment although I'm sure it will be just fine !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Have also decided to give a K&N panel air filter a go seeing as I currently have a Pipercross foam filter and it appears that these can start to break down over time and deposit foam particles down into the turbo !?! :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Have also decided to give a K&N panel air filter a go seeing as I currently have a Pipercross foam filter and it appears that these can start to break down over time and deposit foam particles down into the turbo !?! :?


Might have to look into this as I also have a Pipercross filter


----------



## The Gachet

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have also decided to give a K&N panel air filter a go seeing as I currently have a Pipercross foam filter and it appears that these can start to break down over time and deposit foam particles down into the turbo !?! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to look into this as I also have a Pipercross filter
Click to expand...

Yes Andy, I've read this on a couple of other Audi forums and it does have some logic when thinking about it and it also appears that foam is more restrictive than gauze which I could understand too...


----------



## bigootang

Really like what you have done so far!


----------



## bigootang

Really like what you have done so far!


----------



## The Gachet

Swapped over the panel air filter today with the K&N creating a much louder turbo pick-up spool probably due to the less sound deadening effect compared with the Pipercross dense foam, certainly the combination of the louder induction and turbo spooling noise makes it sound like it's breathing much easier and better...


----------



## Duggy

It looks so much better made Paul 

Sold my pipercross when I fitted my VTDA, but had a k&n on the previous TT without any issues.

Just don't over oil it :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> It looks so much better made Paul
> 
> Sold my pipercross when I fitted my VTDA, but had a k&n on the previous TT without any issues.
> 
> Just don't over oil it :wink:
> 
> John


Funny you say that John as it felt much more substantial when comparing the two with it feeling like it weighs about three times as much !!! :lol:

I've also read that any possible MAF issues caused by these is when like you say, people over oil them when servicing so I left this one from new wrapped in some kitchen towel for a couple of days just to absorb any excess oil... as recommended by Wak.

Next up is the boost hose from the turbo to charge pipe, looks fairly straight forward as long as the hose clip on the turbo side is in an accessible position !!! :roll:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better made Paul
> 
> Sold my pipercross when I fitted my VTDA, but had a k&n on the previous TT without any issues.
> 
> Just don't over oil it :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that John as it felt much more substantial when comparing the two with it feeling like it weighs about three times as much !!! :lol:
> 
> I've also read that any possible MAF issues caused by these is when like you say, people over oil them when servicing so I left this one from new wrapped in some kitchen towel for a couple of days just to absorb any excess oil... as recommended by Wak.
> 
> Next up is the boost hose from the turbo to charge pipe, looks fairly straight forward as long as the hose clip on the turbo side is in an accessible position !!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Hose clip position is everything on a TT mate :?

Are you using the OEM clamps or using some JCS stainless steel ones?

I've changed 95% of mine over to these, pure quality 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Hose clip position is everything on a TT mate :?
> 
> Are you using the OEM clamps or using some JCS stainless steel ones?
> 
> I've changed 95% of mine over to these, pure quality
> 
> John


I think you and me are clearly on the same wavelength here mate as I've replaced virtually every hose clip on the car with JCS Hi-Grip Stainless Steel clamps and keep a healthy stash of these in all sizes for any other locations that I may come across when changing hoses... like this upcoming one on the hot side of the turbo for example.

Was surprsingly disappointed on receiving some Mikalor 'marine quality' stainless steel clamps from Forge when ordering the oil catch can... they were visually no way near as nice quality as the JCS versions so switched those out straight away !


----------



## Mondo

Ooh! Clip porn. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Ooh! Clip porn. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Proper X-rated material around here Mondo ! :wink: :lol:

Here are some shots of the recent panel filter change and the Forge turbo boost hose which I fitted this morning that was fairly straight forward apart from being a very tight fit on both ends probably just because it was nice and new !


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Ooh! Clip porn. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Trust you...

I must admit it is an impressive collection though, I thought I had a few spare ones, but I'm not in Paul's league 8)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh! Clip porn. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Trust you...
> 
> I must admit it is an impressive collection though, I thought I had a few spare ones, but I'm not in Paul's league 8)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well, it wasn't meant to be such a surplus collection however I just didn't want to be working on the car and then not have the right hose clip available as apart from the web I just cannot find these things in a local shop whatsoever !?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

I was lucky mate, Mondo gave me a companies website and they turned out to be 20 mins away from me 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> I was lucky mate, Mondo gave me a companies website and they turned out to be 20 mins away from me
> 
> John


I'm very envious mate, the amount of times I've been working on the car and suddenly come across a hose clip that needs to be changed to subsequently have to wait a few days for it to arrive off the Internet resulting in the old one temporarily and inconveniently going back on... but no more, due to my overindulgent stash ! 

Would be a lot easier 'and cheaper' if I could just find somebody around here that sold them though... I mean, I am in London for Pete's sake !?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Complete U-turn experienced here, K&N panel air filter is out just after a weeks use and a replacement Pipercross was purchased as I decidedly preferred the way the car sounded and performed before, probably all in my head but it just felt sharper with the old Pipercross filter in and the hollow air noise was starting to get on my nerves a bit... which is why I cannot go down the induction kit route ! :?


----------



## Mondo

Nice - but you need an Old Guy oil cap ring in your life. And old pic, and not the best, but you get the idea:


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Nice - but you need an Old Guy oil cap ring in your life. And old pic, and not the best, but you get the idea:


The jury is still out on whether I want to fit one of these oil cap rings as I'm not really into stick-on items or badges / stickers of any kind which is why the car is completely badgeless and stickerless (where possible) with this new sticker therefore probably not lasting past the weekend ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

The Gachet said:


> ... I'm not really into stick-on items or badges / stickers of any kind ...


You mean, like your TB cover plate? :roll:


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not really into stick-on items or badges / stickers of any kind ...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like your TB cover plate? :roll:
Click to expand...

That is a cover though covering up the pure ugliness of the TB front ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

I am however very impressed with how you managed to get that Forge silicone boost hose to meet the charge pipe bracket from the intercooler, very tidy... is that just achieved through brute force as I'm pretty sure mine is at quite a stretch already just getting to where it is now !?! :?


----------



## Mondo

Yeah mate; brute force. I think Wak did it first, so there's enough silicone on the CP to get two clips on it. Don't want the bugger blowing off. Now it goes on that far fairly easily.

It's quite an old pic, actually. No cover now, the hose over the intercooler hose is now a Forge one and the CP is Zircotec coated.


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> Yeah mate; brute force. I think Wak did it first, so there's enough silicone on the CP to get two clips on it. Don't want the bugger blowing off. Now it goes on that far fairly easily.
> 
> It's quite an old pic, actually. No cover now, the hose over the intercooler hose is now a Forge one and the CP is Zircotec coated.


Excellent, I'm going to try that myself putting some extra elbow grease in as mine looks a little lost and uneven currently falling a few centimetres short of the finish line !!!  :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> It's quite an old pic, actually. No cover now, the hose over the intercooler hose is now a Forge one and the CP is Zircotec coated.


Actually Mondo, it would be great to see an updated photo of your engine bay as it sounds very tidy mate ! 8)


----------



## Mondo

This is pretty current. Except that fabric cover over the small hose that comes off the top of the charge pipe is gone, the turbo-to-CP hose is covered in new shielding and there's a voltmeter in the battery cover. Pics are on my PC but I'm fannying about on work's laptop at the mo:









Just WMI to go and I'm done. Honest... :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Mondo said:


> This is pretty current. Except that fabric cover over the small hose that comes off the top of the charge pipe is gone, the turbo-to-CP hose is covered in new shielding and there's a voltmeter in the battery cover. Pics are on my PC but I'm fannying about on work's laptop at the mo:
> 
> Just WMI to go and I'm done. Honest... :wink:


Cheers Mondo, very tidy indeed mate and love what you have done with the rocker cover finish and the injector rail / N249 clean-up ! 8)

Looking forward to hearing the feedback on that WMI once it's fitted !!! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

The Gachet said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mate; brute force. I think Wak did it first, so there's enough silicone on the CP to get two clips on it. Don't want the bugger blowing off. Now it goes on that far fairly easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, I'm going to try that myself putting some extra elbow grease in as mine looks a little lost and uneven currently falling a few centimetres short of the finish line !!!  :lol:
Click to expand...

Job done and wasn't difficult in the end... two JCS Hi-Grip Stainless Steel hose clips for good measure too !


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Recently picked up some new bits from my local dealership to try and solve a clicking sound coming from the rear passenger side of the car which appeared over the last few months where when reversing out of my drive and then going to pull away there is a dull click sound... on researching this symptom through the forum it appears that it is probably the bushes located at the back of the hub also known as the traverse link bushes or rose joint bushes as identified and replaced here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181919&start=0

While they are being fitted I have decided to also replace the connecting drop links for heavy duty OEM versions and install SuperPro poly bushes in the inner upper control arms seeing as the lower Forge adjustable control arms already have poly bushes. 

All being fitted tomorrow so fingers crossed !


----------



## Duggy

Hope you're going to post the difference between the heavy duty and non heavy duty drop links Paul, I'm intrigued... :wink:

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Hope you're going to post the difference between the heavy duty and non heavy duty drop links Paul, I'm intrigued... :wink:
> 
> John


 :lol: I think Wak just said that they were slightly thicker in the stem as Audi couldn't tell me the difference between the two options however I'm sure I will feel the effects straight away !!! :wink:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're going to post the difference between the heavy duty and non heavy duty drop links Paul, I'm intrigued... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I think Wak just said that they were slightly thicker in the stem as Audi couldn't tell me the difference between the two options however I'm sure I will feel the effects straight away !!! :wink:
Click to expand...

Measure them ;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're going to post the difference between the heavy duty and non heavy duty drop links Paul, I'm intrigued... :wink:
> John
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I think Wak just said that they were slightly thicker in the stem as Audi couldn't tell me the difference between the two options however I'm sure I will feel the effects straight away !!! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Measure them ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Just rung the garage to compare them and they could not see or measure any difference in the dimensions between the two commenting that it may just be in the hardness of the rubber bushes used within the links !?! :?

I also asked them to take a look at the Haldex earth strap which appears to be a common problem with them corroding and falling off... and surprise surprise, mine has the two terminals but no strap ! :x

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/ha ... de.142194/

I've not noticed any problems with the Haldex performance however I am going to order one of these new aftermarket straps as they are supposed to be much better than the OEM ones... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130723716112? ... rmvSB=true


----------



## CaptRon

Hi Paul,

I just got one of those earth straps from ebay last month; ordered 8 inches long, and once I had received my confirmation email from them I requested that they make it with a 6mm hole on one end and an 8mm hole the other. (That option is not avail when you order).


----------



## The Gachet

CaptRon said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I just got one of those earth straps from ebay last month; ordered 8 inches long, and once I had received my confirmation email from them I requested that they make it with a 6mm hole on one end and an 8mm hole the other. (That option is not avail when you order).


Cheers Ron, much appreciate the information of which I have now approached the seller with this exact request seeing as my Haldex earth strap clearly isn't there any more !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're going to post the difference between the heavy duty and non heavy duty drop links Paul, I'm intrigued... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I think Wak just said that they were slightly thicker in the stem as Audi couldn't tell me the difference between the two options however I'm sure I will feel the effects straight away !!! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Measure them ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Well, the garage contacted me once they took a closer look at the drop links and it is clear that the heavy duty versions are actually about one and a half centimetres longer than the standard ones as shown below so I'm now very confused as to what the advantage is (if any) that these heavy duty ones actually provide !?! :?



No affect on ride height but am tempted to go back to the shorter ones unless anybody can provide some logic as to why longer links would benefit a significantly lowered car, or any car for that matter !!! :roll:


----------



## anthony_839

Wont they push the arm harder.....

Less travel because of the drop links
less travel less roll


----------



## The Gachet

anthony_839 said:


> Wont they push the arm harder.....
> 
> Less travel because of the drop links
> less travel less roll


When you say 'push the arm harder' do you mean the force pushing up on the ARB by the extended drop link potentially making it stiffer !?


----------



## Duggy

Very strange :-/

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Very strange :-/
> 
> John


Tell me about it and not even Audi could explain it !?! :?

The new ones are definitely (18) and the shorter ones that came off are stamped with the part number shown as 18...


----------



## anthony_839

The Gachet said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wont they push the arm harder.....
> 
> Less travel because of the drop links
> less travel less roll
> 
> 
> 
> When you say 'push the arm harder' do you mean the force pushing up on the ARB by the extended drop link potentially making it stiffer !?
Click to expand...

Yea thats what i think anyways someone will prob know more than me


----------



## The Gachet

anthony_839 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wont they push the arm harder.....
> 
> Less travel because of the drop links
> less travel less roll
> 
> 
> 
> When you say 'push the arm harder' do you mean the force pushing up on the ARB by the extended drop link potentially making it stiffer !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea thats what i think anyways someone will prob know more than me
Click to expand...

Well, this thread pretty much comes to the same conclusion as above with the longer links placing more tension on the ARB subsequently reducing body roll of which it also states that the longer 'heavy duty' drop links were post facelift however mine is post facelift and came with the shorter standard links !?! :?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=574289



The feedback after going out for a 'proper' drive this morning is that the rear does feel taughter and firmer but then I have fitted all new traverse bushes and poly bushed the upper control arms along with the drop links...

Does anybody else have any experience on this particular topic !?


----------



## kettle

So glad I looked on your thread today having a similar noise and may now try these


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> So glad I looked on your thread today having a similar noise and may now try these


Only problem is this little lot didn't fix it so after some more road testing it only appears to be happening on very sharp turning but only when going left !?! :?


----------



## kettle

What else is there to replace? Didn't you replace other bushes at the same time? Assuming you checked the shock?


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> What else is there to replace? Didn't you replace other bushes at the same time? Assuming you checked the shock?


Well the whole suspension was replaced last January, they are the Bilstein PSS Coilovers and the noise only started a couple of months ago... 

Basically all the bushes at the back are new apart from the rear trailing arm and the sub frame bushes, so I'm thinking that it is either something to do with a faulty passenger side strut or the aforementioned remaining bushes !?! :?

Do the rear struts have a top mount bush like the fronts !? Although even if they did I'm pretty sure that The TT Shop would have replaced these when fitting the new struts...


----------



## The Gachet

Another thread here regarding the 'Normal vs Heavy Duty' drop links on a different Audi forum but again no real conclusive answer other than that they are longer with the description "for vehicles with rough road design" !?! :?

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/re ... ty.171620/


----------



## kettle

No they don't have top mounts. Seems like it may be a case of replacing till the noise has gone... Not cool! 
Have you double checked the shock bolts are tight?


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> No they don't have top mounts. Seems like it may be a case of replacing till the noise has gone... Not cool!
> Have you double checked the shock bolts are tight?


No I haven't but it is going back in this Saturday for the new Haldex earthing strap to be fitted so while it is up on the ramp I will get them to check all the shock and subframe bolts... are there CV joints at the back !?

I've even had all the boot contents out and driven around with the tailgate unlatched just to ensure that it is nothing silly but it wasn't so I am running out of parts to replace without getting double silly !!! :?

It's hardly noticible but of course, I notice it and am subsequently always listening out for it so I want to solve it ! :x


----------



## kettle

Yeah it does


----------



## The Gachet

I may have to look into those too then ! :roll:


----------



## kettle

Looking at the audi sport thread. Longer drop links will help tighten the rear end! Which is good in my eyes...

On the brighter side it's not a waste you fitting them! At least it's a slight upgrade not just a failed attempt to stop the noise


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Looking at the audi sport thread. Longer drop links will help tighten the rear end! Which is good in my eyes...
> 
> On the brighter side it's not a waste you fitting them! At least it's a slight upgrade not just a failed attempt to stop the noise


Yes mate, I totally agree as I tried to self diagnose the problem since the garage could find nothing wrong when poking around so I knew that there was a possibility that these parts wouldn't fix it but at the same time I knew that the traverse bushes, drop links and upper control arm bushes were all items worth replacing... and upgrading where possible.

Things certainly feel tighter back there since the work and the handling of the car is incredible, never felt anything more balanced and pointed giving me total confidence around corners and at speed so it's a shame that I get this occasional knock on turning ninety degree lefts otherwise it would be perfect !!!


----------



## kettle

Searching on Google... has made me think it could be the CV joint as you only get the knock when turning


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Searching on Google... has made me think it could be the CV joint as you only get the knock when turning


Yeah I was thinking about them earlier or the possibility that when I had my four wheel alignment carried out that the adjustable tie bar nuts were not tightened up enough after adjustment but then that would just probably be all too easy !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Okay, another u-turn experienced as I have now replaced the longer heavy duty drop links with the shorter standard versions as I was struggling to find any logic in why I wanted longer drop links specified as OEM 'rough road design' on a modified lowered fast road car !?! :?

So after a week of having them fitted the feedback was that the car did feel firmer at the back but noticibly too firm, almost bouncy firm so I'm not sure what the longer drop links were doing to achieve this other than pushing the ARB up by another 15mm and changing the angle of the bar I guess but it wasn't really what I wanted as it was just right before... 

Anyway, I had the new standard ones installed this morning and it feels back to normal again while also having the new Haldex earth strap and trailing arm toe adjustment bolts fitted however I still haven't solved the occasional knock from the back left as every nut and bolt was checked so it must either be a CV joint or I'm thinking an ARB bush moving in the collar although they were replaced with SuperPro poly bushes last January !?! :?


----------



## Duggy

How much effect did the Trailing arm toe adjustment bolts have Paul?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> How much effect did the Trailing arm toe adjustment bolts have Paul?
> 
> John


Nothing whatsoever John as it was just that when it was having the wheel alignment carried out last I recall the guys struggling with a couple of the toe adjustment bolts so I thought that while it was up on the ramp having all the work done at the rear I might as well have new bolts fitted ! :roll: :lol:

Are you going to The TT Shop Jumble Sale this Saturday mate !? 8)


----------



## kettle

Glad you gave feedback! thinking about it if you are running a lowered car you would want shorter rear drop links... 
I think :-?

A shorter spring would create more tension pulling the bar upward, so if the drop link is longer it would put more tension on the bar.


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Glad you gave feedback! thinking about it if you are running a lowered car you would want shorter rear drop links...
> I think :-?
> 
> A shorter spring would create more tension pulling the bar upward, so if the drop link is longer it would put more tension on the bar.


That does make sense and would explain why the car felt so much firmer and tighter at the rear however it was unnecessary as it was just right and nicely balanced with the front before... and as you say, if anything you would require shorter drop links after lowering to keep the bar at the same angle as it was previously in its standard ride height and position ! :roll:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much effect did the Trailing arm toe adjustment bolts have Paul?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing whatsoever John as it was just that when it was having the wheel alignment carried out last I recall the guys struggling with a couple of the toe adjustment bolts so I thought that while it was up on the ramp having all the work done at the rear I might as well have new bolts fitted ! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Are you going to The TT Shop Jumble Sale this Saturday mate !? 8)
Click to expand...

I'm hopefully booking mine in to have the adjustable bushes fitted this week, depending on my workload, so we should have an answer on these soon :wink:

I thought about going, but to be honest I need to save some cash for my upcoming clutch and DMF replacement, so looking doubtful. From my interpretation I think its only second hand OEM parts anyway, so probably not worth the trip for me :?

On the subject of the droplinks, I tend to agree with what you are saying, they should if anything be shorter to maintain the angle of the ARB :?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much effect did the Trailing arm toe adjustment bolts have Paul?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing whatsoever John as it was just that when it was having the wheel alignment carried out last I recall the guys struggling with a couple of the toe adjustment bolts so I thought that while it was up on the ramp having all the work done at the rear I might as well have new bolts fitted ! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Are you going to The TT Shop Jumble Sale this Saturday mate !? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hopefully booking mine in to have the adjustable bushes fitted this week, depending on my workload, so we should have an answer on these soon :wink:
> 
> I thought about going, but to be honest I need to save some cash for my upcoming clutch and DMF replacement, so looking doubtful. From my interpretation I think its only second hand OEM parts anyway, so probably not worth the trip for me :?
> 
> On the subject of the droplinks, I tend to agree with what you are saying, they should if anything be shorter to maintain the angle of the ARB :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Great as I'm certainly looking forward to hearing the results of your adjustable trailing arm bushes being fitted... hopefully they will achieve the desired numbers and tolerances ! 

I think the plan for Saturday is to just go down there and see which other members and cars are present while also running a couple of technical questions past the guys on the topic of the 'heated seats wiring loom installation' and _that_ annoying knock I'm recently experiencing from the rear left hand corner !!! :x :roll:


----------



## The Gachet

Just been reading this fellow members thread in the 'Other Marques' section and I am blown away to read that these BMW F10 M5's that are quoted as having 560bhp out of the box are actually regularly coming in at over 600bhp on the rollers standard and then with a Stage 2 tune and no hardware changes you are up to around 750bhp... my neighbour is going to love the sound of this !!! 8)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=892953


----------



## Duggy

Sounds like it'll be a nice friendly gathering 

This knock sounds like it's turning into a quest mate, hope they have some wise words for you, as I'm sure you don't want to keep replacing parts until you find it :?

Does it need extra loom added for the seats or did the Qs have it and not use it? are the control buttons just blanks?

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Sounds like it'll be a nice friendly gathering
> 
> This knock sounds like it's turning into a quest mate, hope they have some wise words for you, as I'm sure you don't want to keep replacing parts until you find it :?
> 
> Does it need extra loom added for the seats or did the Qs have it and not use it? are the control buttons just blanks?
> 
> John


Tell me about it or hopefully it will just start getting a lot worse so it is easier to identify !!! :lol:

It does require an extra loom which I have already purchased from Germany as below since you only got this in a QS if you went for the 'comfort' option seats with the Alcantara centres and Leather bolsters rather than the Recaro Pole Positions however mine did originally come with the PP's from factory...

Therefore, there were no heated seat control buttons present and just blanks but I have already fitted a pair of these and plumbed them into the interior lighting loom so they illuminate in conjunction with everything else when the lights are on. 

Installing the actual loom shouldn't be a problem, it's more just where to take the power source from and earth's etc as the instructions were not the best ! :?


----------



## The Gachet

Had a great day today at The TT Shop 'Jumble Sale' picking up a couple of bits while also meeting a few of the other forum members and seeing the various cars that were on show down there ! 8)


----------



## conlechi

Looks like it was a good day out at the TTS , your car's looking great Paul 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Looks like it was a good day out at the TTS , your car's looking great Paul 8)


Cheers Mark and yes it certainly was a good day out mate with all the guys at TTS being very hospitable as always... now just looking forward to the next one !!!


----------



## riickii19

lovely two tone!

this may be a silly questions and i prob should have just searched the forum, but is the v6 lower bumper extensions (not sure if that even whats its called?) available on its on to connect to a standard 225 bumper?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'll be a nice friendly gathering
> 
> This knock sounds like it's turning into a quest mate, hope they have some wise words for you, as I'm sure you don't want to keep replacing parts until you find it :?
> 
> Does it need extra loom added for the seats or did the Qs have it and not use it? are the control buttons just blanks?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it or hopefully it will just start getting a lot worse so it is easier to identify !!! :lol:
> 
> It does require an extra loom which I have already purchased from Germany as below since you only got this in a QS if you went for the 'comfort' option seats with the Alcantara centres and Leather bolsters rather than the Recaro Pole Positions however mine did originally come with the PP's from factory...
> 
> Therefore, there were no heated seat control buttons present and just blanks but I have already fitted a pair of these and plumbed them into the interior lighting loom so they illuminate in conjunction with everything else when the lights are on.
> 
> Installing the actual loom shouldn't be a problem, it's more just where to take the power source from and earth's etc as the instructions were not the best ! :?
Click to expand...

Hi Mate,

I've purchased the loom and heated seat switches for my QS, are you going to do a walk through of how you wire up your loom - when you do yours?

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

riickii19 said:


> lovely two tone!
> 
> this may be a silly questions and i prob should have just searched the forum, but is the v6 lower bumper extensions (not sure if that even whats its called?) available on its on to connect to a standard 225 bumper?


The V6 bumper is all in one but Osir make lower extension to make the turbo bumper look like the V6


----------



## riickii19

YELLOW_TT said:


> riickii19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely two tone!
> 
> this may be a silly questions and i prob should have just searched the forum, but is the v6 lower bumper extensions (not sure if that even whats its called?) available on its on to connect to a standard 225 bumper?
> 
> 
> 
> The V6 bumper is all in one but Osir make lower extension to make the turbo bumper look like the V6
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the answer


----------



## The Gachet

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'll be a nice friendly gathering
> 
> This knock sounds like it's turning into a quest mate, hope they have some wise words for you, as I'm sure you don't want to keep replacing parts until you find it :?
> 
> Does it need extra loom added for the seats or did the Qs have it and not use it? are the control buttons just blanks?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it or hopefully it will just start getting a lot worse so it is easier to identify !!! :lol:
> 
> It does require an extra loom which I have already purchased from Germany as below since you only got this in a QS if you went for the 'comfort' option seats with the Alcantara centres and Leather bolsters rather than the Recaro Pole Positions however mine did originally come with the PP's from factory...
> 
> Therefore, there were no heated seat control buttons present and just blanks but I have already fitted a pair of these and plumbed them into the interior lighting loom so they illuminate in conjunction with everything else when the lights are on.
> 
> Installing the actual loom shouldn't be a problem, it's more just where to take the power source from and earth's etc as the instructions were not the best ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> I've purchased the loom and heated seat switches for my QS, are you going to do a walk through of how you wire up your loom - when you do yours?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Basically, once the weather gets a bit kinder I'm going to plumb the loom in to the seats and up behind the dash to the switches and then try and figure out where to make the connections to the fuse box...

If I get stuck then I will be either approaching an auto electrician or seeing whether Wak can help ! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted a couple of items that I picked up from The TT Shop's 'Jumble Sale' last weekend switching out the current rear bench with one that doesn't have the four ISOFIX slots present...

Have attempted this before due to the unsightly and unrequired slots in the finish but found it difficult to match the condition of the existing interior seeing that it was mint and came out of a 2006 Coupe but finally this one is from a low miler and is in not too bad nick !!! 

Not sure whether all the later Coupe's came with the ISOFIX slots but it seems very common in post 2004 cars !? :?:

Anyway, have now cleaned it up and it's in creating a bit more of a complete smooth finish at the back of which I could previously even see the bodywork through the slots in the old one when the light was at a certain angle and is why I fitted leather patches behind the slots cannibalised from my other effort ! :?

I also picked up some interior grab handles that had been finished in some good quality thick leather with the same textured finish as the door cards... I actually had a set of the very rare OEM leather handles in my previous TT but these are much nicer due to the better quality leather, textured finish and baseball stiching down the seam at the back.

At first they were a bit tight to fit due to the thickness of the leather going into each end of the door card fixings but once in the look and feel difference is amazing, every time you take hold of them when getting in and out of the car you just feel that something is completely different to before with a much chunkier solid but soft feeling in the palm and the raised baseball stiching in the fingers. 

Certainly compliments the leather steering wheel and handbrake cover well which also always bring a smile to your face !!! 8)


----------



## kettle

Are you fitting rear seats to the QS?


----------



## The Gachet

kettle said:


> Are you fitting rear seats to the QS?


Yes mate, well I actually already did this the day after purchasing the car a year ago as I needed something with more than just two seats due to having a young family and therefore it couldn't just be a weekend car... [smiley=baby.gif]

I know this was a sacrilege manoeuvre but in my defence the car didn't come with the Recaro Pole Positions as they had already been switched out for some standard grey leather seats so I picked up a mint complete black leather 2006 Coupe interior off eBay and had The TT Shop do the work subsequently taking out my rear seat delete kit in part exchange for a load of other labour and parts as found here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 689&type=1

To be honest mate, the car actually feels much nicer with the rear seats in compared to the day I had it without as it is much quieter in the cabin as the seats noticeably absorb all the road noise coming up through the boot and it just feels more complete without staring straight through to the red emergency warning triangle box in the back... plus the boot is now fully useable as it is secure due to the seats and parcel shelf being present. 

I personally prefer it although the majority of people on here would probably completely disagree but then due to my current personal circumstances it works best for me and if money was no object then I would always be the one going for a 911 Turbo over say a GT3 or R8 purely for this rear seat option... but then if money was no object I would probably have a two-seater weekend car and a daily driver anyway !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

Hi Gachet,

Quick question, have you added more red interior illumination in the footwells / door handles? My 225 is nowhere near as bright. Like the look of yours so just wondered (and also wonder if I may have a few duff lights!)

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## The Gachet

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Hi Gachet,
> 
> Quick question, have you added more red interior illumination in the footwells / door handles? My 225 is nowhere near as bright. Like the look of yours so just wondered (and also wonder if I may have a few duff lights!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick


These are additional red LED strips that I installed in both the footwells and micro LED's in the door handle cavities all running off the existing interior lighting.

Therefore there is probably nothing wrong with yours as you should just have one red light source shining down from under the ashtray area.
I like lights so I just elaborated on what was already there while also fitting an OSIR Orbit Ring too ! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Looking at your awesome handle pics, reminded me me I have some "Les" leather ones to fit, I've only had them a year or so 

John


----------



## kettle

Fair play on the seat although I love my pole positions.


----------



## kettle

Did I pass you the other day going past twickenham stadium tesco? Saw a QS but didn't realise until I past.


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Looking at your awesome handle pics, reminded me me I have some "Les" leather ones to fit, I've only had them a year or so
> 
> John


I won't even recognise your car John once you finally get round to fitting all those parts !!! :lol:



kettle said:


> Did I pass you the other day going past twickenham stadium tesco? Saw a QS but didn't realise until I past.


Was down Whitton High Street on Saturday morning but didn't go as far as the stadium... so no it couldn't of been me plus I'm sure I would have spotted you too ! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Was happy to have made the 'Readers Gallery' in the latest issue of the new Audi Tuner magazine ! 8)


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


> Was happy to have made the 'Readers Gallery' in the latest issue of the new Audi Tuner magazine ! 8)


Spotted your TT in the mag Paul , nice one 8)


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> Spotted your TT in the mag Paul , nice one 8)


Cheers Mark and I'm sure it won't be too long mate before yours is in there as a 'Feature Car' !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi

The Gachet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted your TT in the mag Paul , nice one 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark and I'm sure it won't be too long mate before yours is in there as a 'Feature Car' !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

You never know Paul , had my old TT in redline magazine a few years ago , nice to keep


----------



## The Gachet

conlechi said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted your TT in the mag Paul , nice one 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark and I'm sure it won't be too long mate before yours is in there as a 'Feature Car' !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never know Paul , had my old TT in redline magazine a few years ago , nice to keep
Click to expand...

Certainly is mate and I've already purchased three copies !!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Great photo as well !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

malstt said:


> Great photo as well !


Cheers Mal and I'm certainly still dining out on it as you will see in the latest 'Audi Driver' magazine ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Was great to get a feature in this months 'Audi Driver' magazine along with a number of other forum members... a TT special issue and well worth a read !!!


----------



## ttjamestt

Where can I buy the rear mesh grill u have fitted between your tail pipes mate?


----------



## The Gachet

ttjamestt said:


> Where can I buy the rear mesh grill u have fitted between your tail pipes mate?


It's just the honeycomb valance that comes with the Quattro Sport which is identical to the V6 one but gloss black.

Here it is to purchase ! 

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=711501


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> ttjamestt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I buy the rear mesh grill u have fitted between your tail pipes mate?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the honeycomb valance that comes with the Quattro Sport which is identical to the V6 one but gloss black.
> 
> Here it is to purchase !
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=711501
Click to expand...

I think they are cheaper from the dealers or TPS


----------



## ttjamestt

Forgive my ignorance but what is tps?

And would this fit straight onto my mk1 1999 TT QUATTRO 225? And if so, how easy is it to fit?

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ttjamestt said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is tps?
> 
> And would this fit straight onto my mk1 1999 TT QUATTRO 225? And if so, how easy is it to fit?
> 
> Thanks


Trade Part Supply's they are part of the VAG network selling genuine VAG parts but usually cheaper than the dealers


----------



## ttjamestt

Ok thanks


----------



## eldiablott

The Gachet said:


> Almost there... here are some shots of the bay now fitted with the new right upper boost hose, throttle body hose and two brake vacuum servo hoses.
> 
> Will be visiting Wak at the weekend to get the left upper boost hose fitted and then start looking for a new TIP !


what are the large pipes called in your pics 2 and 3?

cheers

steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

They are the upper boost hoses, the one on the right you can also get with a DV relocation kit


----------



## eldiablott

YELLOW_TT said:


> They are the upper boost hoses, the one on the right you can also get with a DV relocation kit


cheers for that. i nearlt bought the sfs upper boost hose kit, so without the relocation i would have had a spare hose sitting around.

cheers for that

steve


----------



## 2elliot

That's a very classy engine bay. Subtle.


----------



## The Gachet

The Gachet said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the audi sport thread. Longer drop links will help tighten the rear end! Which is good in my eyes...
> 
> On the brighter side it's not a waste you fitting them! At least it's a slight upgrade not just a failed attempt to stop the noise
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate, I totally agree as I tried to self diagnose the problem since the garage could find nothing wrong when poking around so I knew that there was a possibility that these parts wouldn't fix it but at the same time I knew that the traverse bushes, drop links and upper control arm bushes were all items worth replacing... and upgrading where possible.
> 
> Things certainly feel tighter back there since the work and the handling of the car is incredible, never felt anything more balanced and pointed giving me total confidence around corners and at speed so it's a shame that I get this occasional knock on turning ninety degree lefts otherwise it would be perfect !!!
Click to expand...

Just a little update and don't want to speak too soon but that single knock or 'twang' noise I was experiencing when turning sharp left has just mysteriously disappeared without any further intervention !?! :roll:

It went about six weeks ago and since then I have been listening out for it like a hawk also performing the same sharp left manoeuvres that used to create it without fail but nothing... great news of course as I was running out of ideas seeing as I have virtually replaced everything back there but am still a bit curious as to what was causing it in the first place !?! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

It's almost like something has now seated itself properly... oh well, let's just hope that it doesn't come back !!!


----------



## The Gachet

After solving the front brake juddering caused by the Ferodo DS2500 racing pads on going to a softer pad I thought that I would finally ditch the Pagid's seeing as they were starting to intermittently squeak during low-speed stopping and replace with some Brembo pads and noise reduction shims...

Also replaced the existing DS2500 pads at the rear to keep things consistent !


----------



## spearhunter#2

Yup still my fav Mk1 TT, looking gorgeous as always! Whats next?! AMG power?


----------



## The Gachet

spearhunter#2 said:


> Yup still my fav Mk1 TT, looking gorgeous as always! Whats next?! AMG power?


Now that would be nice and the only car I've been in since taking ownership of mine that has made me a touch... well, envious !!!  :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Had a great day out on Saturday attending the annual 'TT Rolling Road Day' event at Powerstation subsequently and unexpectedly taking home the 'Stage One' winner's trophy and the _highly prestigious_ 'Car of the Day' award ... power was pleasingly as expected for a Stage One map achieving 260bhp with the torque surprisingly and very happily up in the Stage Two territory at 300lbs/ft ! 

Anyway, here are some photos from a truly fantastic and highly enjoyable day out !!! 8)


----------



## malstt

Noce pics Paul. Car looked awesome !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Fully deserved


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Paul. Have to say, not a huge fan of the QS, but yours is immaculate. A deserved winner. 

Interesting though, I mentioned to The One the other day that WMI didn't seem to control my inlet temps as much as I thought it would, seeing as when we logged my car temps hit about 30C then started to gently come down to about 28C or so, all the way to the redline. Think my temps at the RR peaked at about 40C - which is pretty good really when you see your inlet temp hits about 70C.

Just interesting. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Really, really interesting thread. Have just spent the best part of an hour absorbing it.

I bought an Avus qS in April this year. I have had a few problems with it and my patience has been tried a few times! :lol:

But now I'm really beginning to love it after having the juddery front brakes, leaking hoses, overrun fan, fuel pump/filter and dodgy Forge DV replaced by Dean at 4rings.

After fitting new rubber all round I took it to Wak's for a health check. He did the standard pressure test and it is leak-free. We then did the standard runs past Thorpe Park and round those all too familiar roundabouts so Wak could log the car.

He did a pre-purchase log for me and from the results Wak diagnosed a faulty fuel pump so it was great to learn that the replacement parts have yielded a car now in perfect health. 

So now it is time for some modding. My roadster is well-modded and the biggest difference for me was the addition of Defcons and coilovers together with Forge adjustable tie bars.

However things have moved on and we have the Cookbot solutions and a raft of coilovers to choose from. So could those who own a qS and have 'done' their suspension, please give their recommendations to lower the car, tighten up the handling and take out the understeer?

I don't want a boneshaker but I want flat cornering and zero body fouling. The only mod made so far is new H&R 10mm spacers to the rear. Having fitted these I wonder if I could go 15mm on the rear and put the 10s on the front. Wheels are standard staggered qS running 235/40/18s all round.

Will post some photos soon.

Ta,

Rich


----------



## The Gachet

malstt said:


> Noce pics Paul. Car looked awesome !


Cheers Mal and so did yours mate... was also a real pleasure to be parked next to it for the day and will be sorry to see it go, but very excited to see the replacement ! :wink:



jamman said:


> Fully deserved


Thanks James and again if it wasn't for all your hard work and effort the day wouldn't have happened or run anywhere near as smoothly and successful as it did... respect is due !!! 8)



Mondo said:


> Nice one, Paul. Have to say, not a huge fan of the QS, but yours is immaculate. A deserved winner.
> 
> Interesting though, I mentioned to The One the other day that WMI didn't seem to control my inlet temps as much as I thought it would, seeing as when we logged my car temps hit about 30C then started to gently come down to about 28C or so, all the way to the redline. Think my temps at the RR peaked at about 40C - which is pretty good really when you see your inlet temp hits about 70C.
> 
> Just interesting. [smiley=book2.gif]


Much appreciated Mondo and yes certainly an interesting observation as mine with no WMI, FMIC or Phenolic Spacer was up at around 70C whereas John and Cam's were in the high 30's both using FMIC's (John also has a spacer) and then yours was right down in the 20's so that WMI most definitely works a treat... no doubting that ! 

Congratulations again mate on a fantastic result !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

rustyintegrale said:


> Really, really interesting thread. Have just spent the best part of an hour absorbing it.
> 
> I bought an Avus qS in April this year. I have had a few problems with it and my patience has been tried a few times! :lol:
> 
> But now I'm really beginning to love it after having the juddery front brakes, leaking hoses, overrun fan, fuel pump/filter and dodgy Forge DV replaced by Dean at 4rings.
> 
> After fitting new rubber all round I took it to Wak's for a health check. He did the standard pressure test and it is leak-free. We then did the standard runs past Thorpe Park and round those all too familiar roundabouts so Wak could log the car.
> 
> He did a pre-purchase log for me and from the results Wak diagnosed a faulty fuel pump so it was great to learn that the replacement parts have yielded a car now in perfect health.
> 
> So now it is time for some modding. My roadster is well-modded and the biggest difference for me was the addition of Defcons and coilovers together with Forge adjustable tie bars.
> 
> However things have moved on and we have the Cookbot solutions and a raft of coilovers to choose from. So could those who own a qS and have 'done' their suspension, please give their recommendations to lower the car, tighten up the handling and take out the understeer?
> 
> I don't want a boneshaker but I want flat cornering and zero body fouling. The only mod made so far is new H&R 10mm spacers to the rear. Having fitted these I wonder if I could go 15mm on the rear and put the 10s on the front. Wheels are standard staggered qS running 235/40/18s all round.
> 
> Will post some photos soon.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich,

Hope all is well mate and nice to hear that you have also joined the Avus qS club... it certainly sounds like you are heading down the same route as I did since I replaced all the chassis bushes to SuperPro versions including the Cookbot inserts along with the Forge Adjustable Tie Bars and uprated H&R ARB's with the other big change and decision being the coilovers...

I went for the Bilstein PSS B14 adjustable kit which like you I was initially worried about turning the car into a bone shaker but you know what, they hardly feel any different to the standard set-up other than much better in the handling performance and reducing that 'infamous' understeer.

They feel firm but forgiving if you know what I mean resulting in numerous comments from passengers saying that it feels suprisingly smooth and comfortable for a car lowered as much as it is as I have it on the lowest at the rear with the adjusting collars in (as recommended) and then I'm about 10mm off the lowest on the front.

With regards to the spacers, I have the H&R 8mm on the front and 10mm on the rear with me certainly not wanting to go any wider as they can occasionally catch very lightly when fully loaded (mainly due to the bulgy profile of the Goodyear Eagle F1 A2's) as unlike most qS's I have rear seats so do sometimes have people in the back but usually and thankfully for them just in the form of children !!! :lol:

Anyway, I look forward to following your progress and if you have any other questions then just fire away ! 8)

Cheers buddy !!!


----------



## Roller Skate

Some fantastic pics buddy. inspiring. In fact, so good i've decided to buy a QS to sit alongside my roadster.


----------



## The Gachet

Roller Skate said:


> Some fantastic pics buddy. inspiring. In fact, so good i've decided to buy a QS to sit alongside my roadster.


Excellent mate, you certainly won't regret it as I've owned a couple of TT's and absolute love this one, in fact even more than I did the last one which I didn't think would ever be a possiblity !!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :lol:

All the best in finding a good example which hopefully shouldn't be too difficult !


----------



## Roller Skate

The Gachet said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantastic pics buddy. inspiring. In fact, so good i've decided to buy a QS to sit alongside my roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent mate, you certainly won't regret it as I've owned a couple of TT's and absolute love this one, in fact even more than I did the last one which I didn't think would ever be a possiblity !!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :lol:
> 
> All the best in finding a good example which hopefully shouldn't be too difficult !
Click to expand...

Ummm. Saying that, most people that have a QS tend to know what it is and tend not to ruin them.


----------



## The Gachet

Roller Skate said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantastic pics buddy. inspiring. In fact, so good i've decided to buy a QS to sit alongside my roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent mate, you certainly won't regret it as I've owned a couple of TT's and absolute love this one, in fact even more than I did the last one which I didn't think would ever be a possiblity !!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :lol:
> 
> All the best in finding a good example which hopefully shouldn't be too difficult !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm. Saying that, most people that have a QS tend to know what it is and tend not to ruin them.
Click to expand...

Exactly, I think the majority are pretty decent but there have been a few surprisingly and subsequently worryingly cheap ones on the bay recently... just do your homework ! :wink:


----------



## roddy

rustyintegrale said:


> Really, really interesting thread. Have just spent the best part of an hour absorbing it.
> 
> I bought an Avus qS in April this year. I have had a few problems with it and my patience has been tried a few times! :lol:
> 
> But now I'm really beginning to love it after having the juddery front brakes, leaking hoses, overrun fan, fuel pump/filter and dodgy Forge DV replaced by Dean at 4rings.
> 
> After fitting new rubber all round I took it to Wak's for a health check. He did the standard pressure test and it is leak-free. We then did the standard runs past Thorpe Park and round those all too familiar roundabouts so Wak could log the car.
> 
> He did a pre-purchase log for me and from the results Wak diagnosed a faulty fuel pump so it was great to learn that the replacement parts have yielded a car now in perfect health.
> 
> So now it is time for some modding. My roadster is well-modded and the biggest difference for me was the addition of Defcons and coilovers together with Forge adjustable tie bars.
> 
> However things have moved on and we have the Cookbot solutions and a raft of coilovers to choose from. So could those who own a qS and have 'done' their suspension, please give their recommendations to lower the car, tighten up the handling and take out the understeer?
> 
> I don't want a boneshaker but I want flat cornering and zero body fouling. The only mod made so far is new H&R 10mm spacers to the rear. Having fitted these I wonder if I could go 15mm on the rear and put the 10s on the front. Wheels are standard staggered qS running 235/40/18s all round.
> 
> Will post some photos soon.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Rich


hi Rusty, i see Gachet has made some recomendations,,,,i can only of course agree with him,,, if you need any more i can suggest you look at my speck,, after a few years i am still very happy with it. ( even the modded front to rear brake set up which some on here were very derisive about is still like new after one year ) ... Rod,


----------



## The Gachet

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, really interesting thread. Have just spent the best part of an hour absorbing it.
> 
> I bought an Avus qS in April this year. I have had a few problems with it and my patience has been tried a few times! :lol:
> 
> But now I'm really beginning to love it after having the juddery front brakes, leaking hoses, overrun fan, fuel pump/filter and dodgy Forge DV replaced by Dean at 4rings.
> 
> After fitting new rubber all round I took it to Wak's for a health check. He did the standard pressure test and it is leak-free. We then did the standard runs past Thorpe Park and round those all too familiar roundabouts so Wak could log the car.
> 
> He did a pre-purchase log for me and from the results Wak diagnosed a faulty fuel pump so it was great to learn that the replacement parts have yielded a car now in perfect health.
> 
> So now it is time for some modding. My roadster is well-modded and the biggest difference for me was the addition of Defcons and coilovers together with Forge adjustable tie bars.
> 
> However things have moved on and we have the Cookbot solutions and a raft of coilovers to choose from. So could those who own a qS and have 'done' their suspension, please give their recommendations to lower the car, tighten up the handling and take out the understeer?
> 
> I don't want a boneshaker but I want flat cornering and zero body fouling. The only mod made so far is new H&R 10mm spacers to the rear. Having fitted these I wonder if I could go 15mm on the rear and put the 10s on the front. Wheels are standard staggered qS running 235/40/18s all round.
> 
> Will post some photos soon.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> hi Rusty, i see Gachet has made some recomendations,,,,i can only of course agree with him,,, if you need any more i can suggest you look at my speck,, after a few years i am still very happy with it. ( even the modded front to rear brake set up which some on here were very derisive about is still like new after one year ) ... Rod,
Click to expand...

Hey Rod,

Hope all is well mate.

Do you have any photos of your front and rear brake set-up !? Sounds very interesting !!! 8)

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## TTSPORT666

rustyintegrale said:


> Really, really interesting thread. Have just spent the best part of an hour absorbing it.
> 
> I bought an Avus qS in April this year. I have had a few problems with it and my patience has been tried a few times! :lol:
> 
> But now I'm really beginning to love it after having the juddery front brakes, leaking hoses, overrun fan, fuel pump/filter and dodgy Forge DV replaced by Dean at 4rings.
> 
> After fitting new rubber all round I took it to Wak's for a health check. He did the standard pressure test and it is leak-free. We then did the standard runs past Thorpe Park and round those all too familiar roundabouts so Wak could log the car.
> 
> He did a pre-purchase log for me and from the results Wak diagnosed a faulty fuel pump so it was great to learn that the replacement parts have yielded a car now in perfect health.
> 
> So now it is time for some modding. My roadster is well-modded and the biggest difference for me was the addition of Defcons and coilovers together with Forge adjustable tie bars.
> 
> However things have moved on and we have the Cookbot solutions and a raft of coilovers to choose from. So could those who own a qS and have 'done' their suspension, please give their recommendations to lower the car, tighten up the handling and take out the understeer?
> 
> I don't want a boneshaker but I want flat cornering and zero body fouling. The only mod made so far is new H&R 10mm spacers to the rear. Having fitted these I wonder if I could go 15mm on the rear and put the 10s on the front. Wheels are standard staggered qS running 235/40/18s all round.
> 
> Will post some photos soon.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Rich


Rich ...

Defcons....KW V2 or V3's. ...H&R ARB kit, rear bar set to stiffest setting. Do not touch utter shite Bilstein's overpriced overrated old design coilovers that will probably need rebuilding after 15k. I would also poly bush the engine to gearbox dogbone bracket. Make sure you have a tiny bit of rear rake in your front to rear coilover height. Also best not to space the front wheels out too much as you loose steering feel, and sensitivity. Good luck..

Sorry to answer this on your thread Paul.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Thanks Paul, Damien and Roddy.

Damien could you clarify what you mean by 'rake'? Also did you have any spacers at all on the front?

Totally with you on the KWs. Love them on my roadster. Defcons or Cookbots?

Thanks guys,

Rich


----------



## The Gachet

No worries Damo and totally agree although I went for the red Powerflex diesel dogbone engine mount bush as I wanted to ensure that I had no engine vibration experienced through the steering wheel at idle... also my Bilstein's are not 15K old yet so fingers crossed on that one !!! 

With regards to the rake Rod, I believe that Damo is referring to having the rear sitting slightly higher than the front creating that poised position as I know I found that when removing the rear adjusting collars to make the car sit completely level it just suddendly felt very sloppy and soft... almost like the front was dragging the back around even though cosmetically it did look nice and low all round.

Now with that poised position back the car handles much nicer, firmer and feels better positioned and pointed when going into corners also feeling no additional negative effects when loading up with a tankful of fuel ! :lol:

I think the photo below clearly shows that 'raked' position...


----------



## rustyintegrale

The promised pics...


----------



## The Gachet

rustyintegrale said:


> The promised pics...


Looking lovely Rich... but what's with all the graphics !? :?


----------



## The Gachet

Parked next to a 'brother' the other day...


----------



## rustyintegrale

The Gachet said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The promised pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely Rich... but what's with all the graphics !? :?
Click to expand...

G

It's my business! This car has to work for it's upgrades! :lol:

Check out the link below...


----------



## The Gachet

rustyintegrale said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The promised pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely Rich... but what's with all the graphics !? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G
> 
> It's my business! This car has to work for it's upgrades! :lol:
> 
> Check out the link below...
Click to expand...

Right, I get ya although don't most people just have something like a white van... but you have a qS, I certainly like your style !!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 3TT3

rustyintegrale said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The promised pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely Rich... but what's with all the graphics !? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Seems a bit semi ambulance/medical related,on the main letters (to me).perhaps varying sizes on the main letters?..just a suggestion


----------



## rustyintegrale

What you can't read in these photos is the green logo above the 'E'.



Originally the business was called 'Adam and Eve IT' because of the obvious association with Apple.

This became a mouthful when answering the phone and clients referred to me as 'A and E' anyway.

When I got the car I wanted something short and memorable on the car so I secured the domain name 'AandE. IT'. That is easier for someone to jot down than 'AdamandEveIT.co.uk'.

There is also the fact that barely a day goes by without 'A&E' being mentioned on the radio or TV and that is all good for me.

I also use this strapline...

We make  better.
http://www.AandE.IT


----------



## The Gachet

A great day had last Sunday at 'GTI International' again catching up with a number of forum members and even took the plunge taking the car down the strip to see what it could achieve... 

After six runs my best time was a 14.6 which was fairly respectable with probably another two tenths left out there on looking at similar spec TT's as this should be achievable once I can fix my ESP issue as I currently cannot turn it off and also lose some weight, as in fuel as I was carrying three quarters of a tank... certainly a school boy error ! 

Most amusing moment was having the incredible MRC Tuning Golf R in the lane beside me, pushing almost 500bhp and subsequently left me completely standing however it did win the award for quickest 4WD VW with a time of 11.2 and to put that into context it's quicker than an R8 V10 for the same distance ! 

Another award winner and standout performance was again MRC Tuning's C7 RS6 with around 740bhp, this was knocking down 10.5 all day and was absolutely relentless embarrassing a 911 Turbo on one run I saw !!! 8)

Anyway, here are some photos of the day and my experience, highlight was somehow edging out an RS2 on my best run but then he non-suprisingly got his revenge in the rematch and even though I know you are not racing the car next to you it's hard not to feel like it's a traffic light grand prix !!! :roll: :lol:

Another bright and early start being out the door at 5:45 to meet up with Steve and Cam !  




Saw a couple of VW relatives also on their way up there in the form of R32's !




On the TTOC stand !  












First to take the plunge were Jenny H and Phil aka Spaceman10 ! 8) 






Jenny achieved a fantastic time of 13.09 in her standard RS Plus and then Phil came in with a cracking 12.8 in his Stage 2 RS&#8230; then it was my turn !  




Had a good contest with this RS2 Avant&#8230;


Some great track photos taken by Nick aka Nem ! 8) 








My best time of 14.6&#8230;  


An old and rare classic Quattro also taking part !!! 8) 


Destroyed by this, the MRC Tuning Golf R&#8230; :lol: 


with a not too shabby time of 11.2 !  


VW 4WD Sunday Winner !!!


On the rollers at MRC Tuning&#8230;


Achieving 497ps and 545Nm


Just before my last run as unfortunately the weather kept changing&#8230; :x 


MRC Tuning's awesome C7 RS6 with 740ps and 1050Nm !  


Not a bad time of 10.5 !!!


Winner of fastest Audi class !


Both MRC winning machines together&#8230; 8) 


Paul Jordan's 750bhp Scirocco Turbo which was last year's winner with a 9.02 and has since completed a sub nine second time at Santa Pod !  


A rather hot and abused Quattro Sport !  




And then a leisurely drive home with no more racing !!! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Recently drove only the second car since owning the qS that clearly made me feel like I wanted it (the other being a C63) and it wasn't the Lamborghini Gallardo, or the Ferrari 458 but a Nissan GT-R... what a machine !!! 

The driving position was perfect (just like the TT), the handling was spot on and planted with the power delivery being very smooth and completely mind blowing ! 8)

The driving experience was held at Dunsfold Park aka The Top Gear Test Track !  






Seen this steering wheel somehere before...  










Also went out for a high speed lap in this... a VXR8 ! 8) 






The Beast !!! :twisted: 




The latest generation GT-R with only 7K on the clock...


Going through 'Hammerhead' at almost forty and it was on rails ! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

I think I'd love the GTR if it had a different skin, less bling and a whole lot more style. There's no denying its dynamic qualities though. :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

I know mate as I'm not a massive fan of the styling either (and the badge) so was very sceptical about them but as soon as I pulled away and started driving it I enjoyed it much more than the others... I really was blown away by the quality of drive and of course the performance, totally mind blowing !!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

The Gachet said:


> I know mate as I'm not a massive fan of the styling either (and the badge) so was very sceptical about them but as soon as I pulled away and started driving it I enjoyed it much more than the others... I really was blown away by the quality of drive and of course the performance, totally mind blowing !!!


Mmmm, I wonder how much for a decent used one...

Bet they cost a fortune to maintain.


----------



## The Gachet

They are still holding their value coming in at least 40K for a 2009 model and I also understand that the servicing on these earlier editions were either every 6K miles or six months depending on what came around first !?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Had a great time at 'EvenTT 15' on Sunday catching up with a number of other forum members while also looking at all the fine examples of TT's on display with there being at least eighty in attendance !!! 8)

Convoyed up there !  




A German (quicker) relation also intervened !!! :x :lol: 




Beaulieu National Motor Museum was the venue and a fantastic one too...


















Was very happy to unexpectedly receive the 'Car of the Day' Trophy !  


Next to the impeccable Yellow who 'only' won three trophies that day !!! :roll: :lol: 8) 


Then it was home time...  

Lofty's RS dazzler !!! [smiley=sunny.gif] 


MighTy Tee's qS looked awesome on the motorway back ! 8) 


as did Bartsimpsonhead's...


Home Sweet Home and am now looking forward to the next event !


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

You cheeky little scamp Paul! I wondered why you were smiling as you passed me - didn't realise you were taking photees 8) 
Great pix, and great to see you and your pristine QS again.


----------



## The Gachet

Thanks Martin and likewise mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Was very happy to unexpectedly receive the 'Car of the Day' Trophy !
> 
> 
> Next to the impeccable Yellow who 'only' won three trophies that day !!! :roll: :lol: 8)


Your car of the day trophy was well deserved mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] as for me I cheated :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers Andy although I think everybody was just being nice so you didn't walk away with over 50% of the trophies on offer that day !!! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Great to see a number of forum members cars in the latest issue of 'Audi Tuner' with some good memories and a group photo from a very enjoyable day ! 







I think the 'operator comments' are more about me than the actual car as I can't see how this dyno graph implies that the car was running lean... can you !?! :?



Big thanks to Jamman and all the sponsors for making the day happen !!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cam69

You are a lean machine Paul ;-)


----------



## The Gachet

LOL... but what about the car Cam !?! :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I think they can tell from the Lambda readings - '1' is supposed to be the ideal air/fuel mixture of 14.7:1; then it's something like over a value of 1 (say 1.05) and it's running lean, and below 1 (like 0.80) and it's running rich. Or something&#8230; (I might have those the wrong way around btw)


----------



## The Gachet

Right, okay cheers Martin... but I think I will just let Wak log it again next time I'm round there ! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Here are some photos from my day at the 'Audi's In The Park' event last Sunday... another fabulous show with much good humour and time spent chewing the fat on all matters 'TT' with likeminded and enthusiastic members ! 8)

Early start meeting up with Lofty for the convoy up there ! 




































Only saw a handful of cars in the show's grounds that were not Audi's and two of them were favourites of mine from the past and the present !!! 8) 
















A trophy for the TTOC... Best Club Display !  








All good things must come to an end...


----------



## The Gachet

This is my professional arrival photo at AITP !


----------



## The Gachet

Was great to get an article in the latest 'Audi Driver' magazine along with a couple of other forum members cars from the TTF / TTOC Rolling Road Day event held at the Powerstation back in June ! 8)

Make sure you grab yourself a copy and catch up on all the details and technical data from a truly enjoyable and memorable day !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Here is a _decent_ copy of the 'Audi Driver' magazine article... for anybody that is interested ! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

The Gachet said:


> A great day had last Sunday at 'GTI International' again catching up with a number of forum members and even took the plunge taking the car down the strip to see what it could achieve...
> 
> After six runs my best time was a 14.6 which was fairly respectable with probably another two tenths left out there on looking at similar spec TT's as this should be achievable once I can fix my ESP issue as I currently cannot turn it off and also lose some weight, as in fuel as I was carrying three quarters of a tank... certainly a school boy error !
> 
> Most amusing moment was having the incredible MRC Tuning Golf R in the lane beside me, pushing almost 500bhp and subsequently left me completely standing however it did win the award for quickest 4WD VW with a time of 11.2 and to put that into context it's quicker than an R8 V10 for the same distance !
> 
> Another award winner and standout performance was again MRC Tuning's C7 RS6 with around 740bhp, this was knocking down 10.5 all day and was absolutely relentless embarrassing a 911 Turbo on one run I saw !!! 8)
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos of the day and my experience, highlight was somehow edging out an RS2 on my best run but then he non-suprisingly got his revenge in the rematch and even though I know you are not racing the car next to you it's hard not to feel like it's a traffic light grand prix !!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Had a good contest with this RS2 Avant&#8230;


----------



## The Gachet

Another awesome day spent tearing around Castle Combe race track at 'Audi Driver International' ! 

A truly fantastic event and experience enjoyed in the company of some exquisite TT's and their owners... was also finally very satisfying to experience the full impact of all the modifications carried out on the chassis and braking, was really impressed with results and pleasingly well worth it !!! 





First session out of Camp Corner !




Had a good tussle with this Mk3 TTS in the second session ! 8) 


All cooling down ! [smiley=sunny.gif] 






Braking down hard from 140 up Avon Rise into the infamous Quarry corner...


Turning hard through Quarry leaving a trail of loose brake dust !  


And then accelerating hard out and up Farm Straight...  


A big thanks to the TTOC for arranging the track sessions and for finding me a last minute place in both ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## OuTTlaw

Great pics and the car looks stunning, credit too you.


----------



## matzo

Car looked good on track ! both myself and my brother snapping away at Quarry !


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers guys, it sure was a fun day and can't wait to do it all again next year !


----------



## The Gachet

Last big event of the year at 'VAG Tuner Expo' and what a cracker even at half the price... and it was free ! :lol:

Was great to meet some new faces and their cars while also checking out the onsite F1 museum which had some incredible memorabilia and cars from over the years !!! 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

Without doubt one of the best TTs of all time.


----------



## The Gachet

Roller Skate said:


> Without doubt one of the best TTs of all time.


Cheers mate, much appreciated and I see that you picked up Rob's orange beast... had a good look around it at 'EvenTT 15', lovely car with no expense spared and those Lambo front brakes are just awesome ! 8)

Here are some photos I took from the event !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Not done much to the car recently but after chatting to a fellow member at 'VAG Tuner' I decided to modify the Porsche Coolant Cap so it locks into a horizontal postion matching the oil cap rather than vertically therefore suppressing my OCD and not having to twist it ninety degrees anticlockwise at every show !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Winter20vt

Very nice! Love that engine bay!


----------



## malstt

Hi mate how did you mod the cap ? May do mine 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

malstt said:


> Hi mate how did you mod the cap ? May do mine


Hi Mal,

You just pop the silver surround off first and then you do the same to the black plastic cap cover unclipping it from the screw base which then exposes two large plastic nibs that need to be cut off.

Then a little bit of filing around the remaining smaller nibs and finally glue into place using a two-part glue ! 

Basically, once you get the black plastic cap off the screw base you can see exactly what needs to be done... :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495

very clean car. Never really bothered much with this thread for some reason, but I'm glad I dug through it. Lovely pics m8.


----------



## Sandy

The Gachet said:


> Last big event of the year at 'VAG Tuner Expo' and what a cracker even at half the price... and it was free ! :lol:
> 
> Was great to meet some new faces and their cars while also checking out the onsite F1 museum which had some incredible memorabilia and cars from over the years !!! 8)


Which one out of the tt's Hmmm :?:

The mk1 all day long :mrgreen:


----------



## malstt

Cheers mate 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

Finally got round to having the Heated Seats Wiring Loom installed seeing as I fitted a black leather Coupe interior within a day of purchasing the car last year due to a requirement for the back seats... even though they are of course fairly limited ! :roll:

Anyway, since the car originally came with the Recaro Pole Position bucket seats there was no wiring loom or switch controls present however this was achieved on making a trip to visit another forum member 'tommatt90' to carry out the complete install and while I was there I also had one of his speciality Cruise Control's fitted too !  
A truly great guy with an exceptional quality of work and value !!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Finally fitted the LCR Splitter and TTRS Brake Cooling Ducts as I experienced some juddering late on in the second session at ADI due to heat soak and have subsequently heard very positive feedback that these can help eliminate that issue and do in fact actually work ! 

Only time will tell and at £40 from Audi they are fairly reasonably priced and not too difficult to fit with the drivers side going straight on whereas the passenger side duct just requires some trimming at one end to avoid the headlight levelling sensor bracket... they were also quite a bit bigger than I expected too !


----------



## Winter20vt

Absolutely love this mate! Looks spot on to me!


----------



## The Gachet

Oil Change and MOT ! [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt

I searched for pcv hose replacement and you're replacement guide come up Paul 8) I need part number 06a-133-789 for my coupe but have since learned today you cannot buy just the one pipe it's the complete assembly, so I've done my homework and going to do similar to you're set up its for my coupe not the convertible....... The convirtible is all done and new 8)


----------



## ryanmtt

The Gachet said:


> Had the Inlet Manifold off again today as I wanted to replace all the old PCV Breather Hoses with new replacement parts including some silicone upgrades and reinforcements at the potential weak points. Also fitted an 034 Motorsport PCV Check Valve.
> 
> On inspection of the old breather hoses they all still looked to be in pretty good order with no visible leaks although I just wanted to be sure before giving to Wak to perform his magic !
> 
> Old PCV Breather Hoses
> 
> 
> New PCV Breather Hoses
> 
> 
> 034 Motorsport PCV Check Valve


----------



## The Gachet

A truly ace day spent with ace people and their ace cars at the London TT Meet at The ACE Cafe yesterday... also humbly walked away with the ace prize, a week away in Lanzarote !


----------



## anthony_839

A good looking car  lol


----------



## DC240S

Just had a read through the whole thread - great work and car!

DC


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice one [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

Thanks guys as I felt that it was a real honour and achievement to win 'Car of the Day' when voted for by the other owners as there were some truly outstanding examples in attendance... as always !


----------



## malstt

Well deserved win. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

Finally took the plunge and had the United Motorsport Haldex controller performance software installed yesterday by The Phirm... absolutely delighted with the results as the car feels much more sure footed under power with a strong push from the rear and really digs in around and through the corners ! 

The drive just feels more stable with less rocking when accelerating subsequently losing that front dragging the back about feeling with more pushing from behind out of the corners... reminds me of a 997 C4 I drove through feeling all four wheels gripping and working together ! 8)

Anyway, I'm really enjoying it and am looking forward to trying it out in the wet and on the track later this year !!! 









http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/perform ... -software/

http://www.thephirm.co.uk/


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Congratulations on the win at Ace cafe Paul ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

... this is _the_ car that all other Mk1's are judged by- it's so clean, and has no real weakness- the perfect all rounder for me ... it walks the line that I have found so hard to tread between appealing to the 'modders' and the TT purists alike ... _everybody_ loves this car ...
... I think what I really appreciate is the patience that has gone into it, and it's evolution-- the Haldex map breaking new ground really takes the benchmark of Mk1 'completeness' a level higher ...
... For me, it's those little touches that are hard to imitate that makes this the one we're all chasing ...

Steve


----------



## The Gachet

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Congratulations on the win at Ace cafe Paul ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ... this is _the_ car that all other Mk1's are judged by- it's so clean, and has no real weakness- the perfect all rounder for me ... it walks the line that I have found so hard to tread between appealing to the 'modders' and the TT purists alike ... _everybody_ loves this car ...
> ... I think what I really appreciate is the patience that has gone into it, and it's evolution-- the Haldex map breaking new ground really takes the benchmark of Mk1 'completeness' a level higher ...
> ... For me, it's those little touches that are hard to imitate that makes this the one we're all chasing ...
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve,

Hope you and the gorgeous Blue Bandit are doing well mate ! 8)

WOW, thank you very much for your congratulations and kind words as that post was an absolute pleasure to read and am simply blown away by the generosity of your comments... I really am ! 

What was satisfying to read especially when I've never really mentioned it before (well maybe once somewhere in this thread  ) but you clearly noticed is that I'm trying to tread very carefully and stay on that modification tight rope of not going too far in a direction that sees me stepping off the edge and out of Damo's famous 'OEM Plus' world as we all became to know it.

I want to keep the original classic looks of the TT and Quattro Sport model but at the same time have something a bit different to standard... has been a challenge and a discipline to achieve as the idea of Stage Two and big turbo's is always a temptation among other things but I'm really happy with the car and subsequently now keep telling myself 'if I want something faster then just sell it and get something faster' which to be honest, I don't... well, maybe I do sometimes ! :roll:

So based on that I'm happy to just continue forward with light modifications here and there keeping it on that straight and narrow path while also making it my own... although like I say, I see all these awesome tuned engines and exterior mods like 19" alloys that occasionally make me want to stray ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Therefore, apart from having this online blog keeping track of my modification journey I've also created this build thread to give other people ideas and to see what certain modifications have achieved and look like as it's all about fueling this interest in the scene as there will be some things people like and some things people dislike which is great as it just ultimately keeps us all thinking and reflecting on what we are all doing to our own projects. 

I love these cars, they really get under your skin with this being my second and there are some amazing examples out there including yours which give you that appetite and hunger to keep trying new things with the Haldex map recently being one of them... and I will subsequently provide an update on here after having experienced it in a variety of conditions to see if it actually catches on ! :lol:

Anyway, thanks again mate and I can't wait to see the BB in the metal again as to be honest when you see TT's like yours it does make me look at mine and think twice about certain things which yours has clearly achieved and mine hasn't, that's the beauty of them and the whole customisation scene !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Decided to switch my current silver H&R Hubcentric wheel spacers out for a set of black anodized ones seeing as I have black alloys and black rotor hats. :roll:

Also chose to go a bit wider on the rear from 10mm to 15mm but stuck with the 8mm on the front as they are already flush with the arches... I think that's pretty much the widest you can go on a lowered QS keeping the original alloys especially with those bulbous Goodyear Eagle F1 A2 tyres without either running into serious rubbing issues and / or looking like a roller skate !


----------



## anthony_839

The Gachet said:


> Decided to switch my current silver H&R Hubcentric wheel spacers out for a set of black anodized ones seeing as I have black alloys and black rotor hats. :roll:
> 
> Also chose to go a bit wider on the rear from 10mm to 15mm but stuck with the 8mm on the front as they are already flush with the arches... I think that's pretty much the widest you can go on a lowered QS keeping the original alloys especially with those bulbous Goodyear Eagle F1 A2 tyres without either running into serious rubbing issues and / or looking like a roller skate !


looks good mate

u wanna sell me your old spacers cheep


----------



## Harps316

I'd be interested in your 10mm spacers if you want rid of them. I have some 15's on the front currently but feel they look just a tad to out there. Name your price

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Gachet

Harps316 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to switch my current silver H&R Hubcentric wheel spacers out for a set of black anodized ones seeing as I have black alloys and black rotor hats. :roll:
> 
> Also chose to go a bit wider on the rear from 10mm to 15mm but stuck with the 8mm on the front as they are already flush with the arches... I think that's pretty much the widest you can go on a lowered QS keeping the original alloys especially with those bulbous Goodyear Eagle F1 A2 tyres without either running into serious rubbing issues and / or looking like a roller skate !
> 
> 
> 
> looks good mate
> u wanna sell me your old spacers cheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your 10mm spacers if you want rid of them. I have some 15's on the front currently but feel they look just a tad to out there. Name your price
Click to expand...

Thanks guys but apologies as I've already passed them on to another QS owner...


----------



## The Gachet

Had to get some longer locking wheel bolts after fitting the wider spacers however I went for a slimmer headed set so I could use a slightly modified standard wheel nut cover rather than the previous larger type which just looked a little bit out of place... not good for my OCD !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also took some photos of the new stance since fitting the spacers last week !


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Looking absolutely immense Paul, and just goes to show that little touches like the wider spacers at the rear can really change up the way the car looks and sits ...

... just one thing though ...










... don't park it outside a hairdressers like that ... you'll get us TT owners a reputation ...


----------



## The Gachet

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Looking absolutely immense Paul, and just goes to show that little touches like the wider spacers at the rear can really change up the way the car looks and sits ...
> 
> ... just one thing though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't park it outside a hairdressers like that ... you'll get us TT owners a reputation ...


LOL, yeah I know Steve as that's the last thing any of us would ever want !!!  :lol:

Added yet another red LED to the interior this time targetting the glove box handle... definitely becoming more and more like the 'Red-Light District' in there ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt

Looks awesome the glovebox led, was tempted to do mine but don't want it ott lol


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers Ryan and I know what you are saying mate as I had avoided this one... until now ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## ProjectMick

Had a skim through this (I'm fairly new on here so still catching up!) - will be setting some time aside to read through properly at some point though. Car looks fantastic, credit to you!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Looks great, love all the extra red LEDs in the interior. Attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## ryanmtt

The Gachet said:


> Cheers Ryan and I know what you are saying mate as I had avoided this one... until now ! :roll: :lol:


Looks oem+ though :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

Oi DJ car looks crap :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

An enjoyable experience last weekend spent at Santa Pod attending the PistonHeads Sunday Service while also going up the strip a number of times at their private 'Run What Ya Brung' track event.

Some great cars on show with a few supercars going up the strip and also had a couple of runs with a fellow TTF member in his red qS ! 8)


----------



## cam69

That last photo Paul is awesome!


----------



## The Gachet

cam69 said:


> That last photo Paul is awesome!


Cheers Cam, I had an early morning photoshoot with the PistonHeads photographer before the event started... he took loads with some very interesting and creative shots !


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted _another_ red LED to the equation at the weekend, this time an ECS Tuning Maniacs Illuminated Ignition Key Bezel... must add about 5bhp at least !!! :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Here is some video footage of one of my runs from the PistonHeads Sunday Service 'Run What Ya Brung' event a couple of weeks back up against a Stage 2 red Quattro Sport ! 

Was left chasing it both times coming in two tenths of a second slower with a 14.6... starts felt much sharper since the Haldex map with less 'bogging down' but the clutch is getting progressively worse so that needs to be replaced at some point very soon !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cam69

I will have to come to the next one Paul looks like a good laugh.


----------



## Lollypop86

cam69 said:


> I will have to come to the next one Paul looks like a good laugh.


+1 to that, could make a day of it!

J
xx


----------



## The Gachet

Lollypop86 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to come to the next one Paul looks like a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to that, could make a day of it!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

There's the 'TT Meet & Sprint' event at Santa Pod being organised on Facebook for the 15th May ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Will get a post up in the events section here too !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Today I had my larger custom drilled two piece 330mm discs fitted complete with caliper spacing kit provided by 'Godspeed Brakes' subsequently replacing the one piece 323mm Brembo discs which were starting to look a bit rusty and rather disappointing seeing as the rears are two piece. :?

The drill pattern, size and countersunk style was matched perfectly to the Tarox 305mm rears by Ben at Godspeed which I know took some messing about with the software to get it just right so a big thanks to him for his assistance and a really accomodating service provided from start to finish ! 8)

These should therefore run a bit cooler on track days and along with the already installed TTRS brake cooling ducts it's the best I can hope for in keeping those temperatures down... also de-crudded behind the arches and wax treated while it was on the ramp !


----------



## The Gachet

Here is a comparison to the rear discs...


----------



## Harps316

Hoe are you finding the breaking after the new discs?

I bought the gt junior brakes and performance fluid and haven't felt much difference over stock.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Gachet

Harps316 said:


> Hoe are you finding the breaking after the new discs?
> 
> I bought the gt junior brakes and performance fluid and haven't felt much difference over stock.


Well I'm just bedding them in at the moment so nothing too spirited but yeah they feel great and possibly even sharper than before although that is probably just in my head ! :roll:

The car actually came with the Brembo GT Junior kit when I purchased it and I cannot really remember what my 225 brakes were like to compare as that was ten years ago but I'm pretty sure the upgrade should be quite obvious... what pads are you using with yours as on experimenting with various brands and models this has had a big effect on performance ?


----------



## Harps316

They are the brembo pads that came with the kit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Gachet

That is strange as personally I have found the Brembo LCR pads as shown in the photo below to be the best performing overall pad with this set-up as the Ferodo DS2500's began to judder when braking from high speed whereas the Pagid's started to squeal braking at low speed ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

These are available from GSF and are part number 642VG0760... maximum retail price of £166.18 but I got them for £24.48 on a 40% off weekend offer !!! 

Regardless I'm pretty sure that it should be 'night and day' between the standard 225 one pots and the upgraded Brembo four pots !?! :?



http://www.gsfcarparts.com/642VG0760


----------



## The Gachet

Had a new clutch fitted on Thursday as it has been slipping in the higher gears since the Stage One mapping last year and after a couple of trackday and dragstrip events it was starting to slip in third... but all things considered not bad for the supposedly weaker original qS unit on 96K ! 

So it was up to 'The TT Shop' for an uprated Sachs Organic Performance clutch kit with an OEM 225 LUK DMF including all new subframe bolts and seals ! 

Still bedding it in but it feels great, a bit firmer than the OEM set-up but a nice strong springy engagement when going through the gears... an all round great job by 'TTS Roadsport' as usual and a big thanks to Dave and Shaun as always !!! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted an LED Battery Voltmeter Indicator in the boot plumbing it into the interior light wiring loom therefore it only activates when the boot is open.

There was already a small hole in the panel courtesy of the previous owner fitting some now vacant power outlet terminal connection so it was a good way of tidying up that inherited little mess ! :roll:


----------



## 3TT3

lookin real nice,
The clutch thing..all very weird..
Like original audi s2 was power limited cos clutch/drivetrain wouldnt take more.
TT qs has quoted 15% more standard torque than 225 ,,you would think qs would be beefed up a bit?

Yet from what ive seen on here qs clutch setup is suckier than standard 225.
All things being equal, when my 225 clutch went bad ,youd expect "oh go for the uprated qs clutch,since your remapped too"

Not so it seems..what was the prob? excessive lightening of clutch components?


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers mate, I know it's all just very bizarre and on speaking to Dave at 'The TT Shop' it is something to do with the qS clutch having a self adjusting mechanism in it which makes it weaker and it's lifespan therefore subsequently shorter... now I'm not entirely sure of all the exact logic behind that feature but I've never seen or heard of anybody replacing a qS unit with another qS unit put it that way !?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Gachet said:


> Cheers mate, I know it's all just very bizarre and on speaking to Dave at 'The TT Shop' it is something to do with the qS clutch having a self adjusting mechanism in it which makes it weaker and it's lifespan therefore subsequently shorter... now I'm not entirely sure of all the exact logic behind that feature but I've never seen or heard of anybody replacing a qS unit with another qS unit put it that way !?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 Had my qS stage 2 mapped at 8000 clutch was slipping by 12000 had it replaced with a standard 225 clutch and it's been ok since mind it's only on 21000 now


----------



## The Gachet

A fantastic day last Sunday at the 'TT Meet & Sprint' event with some great times achieved by a number of TT's including a very special white 1500bhp Nissan GTR that knocked down an 8.5 second quarter mile at 166mph... full weight and road legal too ! 

I unfortunately cound not run as I am still bedding in that new clutch so was doctors orders but I did go up the strip a couple of times as a passenger with two fellow forum members ! 8)


----------



## G_Shep

Hi Paul, this is the only way I could contact you as I dont know your last name. Can you please what's app me! I'm Andy's wife, 'Spearhunter' my number is 07414110060


----------



## DC240S

The Gachet said:


> Not done much to the car recently but after chatting to a fellow member at 'VAG Tuner' I decided to modify the Porsche Coolant Cap so it locks into a horizontal postion matching the oil cap rather than vertically therefore suppressing my OCD and not having to twist it ninety degrees anticlockwise at every show !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Saw this and have just done mine - looks much better - Thanks!


----------



## The Gachet

Not been doing much with the car recently but did manage to attend 'Audi Driver International' at Castle Combe last weekend... as usual was a fantastic event while also stepping out onto the track for a quick session !


----------



## HemiCUDA1313

Just read through this full thread. Nice car and attention to detail. Wish we had the QS in the states. Its a nice combo of options.


----------



## BrianB

Read through this over the last few days, love the attention to detail and the engine bay...........stunning and inspiring as well, look forward to any updates!!!!!


----------



## The Gachet

Needed a new set of tyres especially after all the recent track day outings so decided to replace the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's with their latest model... the Asymmetric 3's ! 8)

However, after just two weeks of having them on I went back to a set of A2's as I just didn't like the new profile shape with virtually zero rim protection plus it appears on talking to 'Camskill' that a lot of these modern day tyres have softer lighter sidewalls to increase fuel efficiency and reduce road noise :roll:... but subsequently create more roll on handling with track day users now hunting for the stiffer sidewall options !?! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The A3's were certainly quieter and felt very grippy but made the car feel 'soft'  ... the A2's are slightly noisier and noticeably firmer but I can now really 'feel' the road again and that double aggressive rim protection looks great and was 'temporarily' very much missed !!!


----------



## The Gachet

Some photos from the last track day I attended back in March at 'Rockingham Motor Speedway' with a number of other TT owners to raise money for the 'Myrton Hospices' in memory of a good friend and fellow TT enthusiast ! [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Looking good! great stance!


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Looking good! great stance!


Thanks David and yours is looking great too ! 8)


----------



## Van Well

Mate, a lot of effort gone into your QS and the result is spectacular  
50 pages of thread that I 'speed skimmed' but love what you've done - black, silver, black colour scheme is wicked! 8)

And you can drive a car like this and still fit two kids in the back - brilliant :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Just got the car back after having a number of jobs carried out at 'The TT Shop' including a comprehensive cambelt change and full service replacing the oil sump pick-up strainer pipe ! 

Also had the air conditioning re-gassed and headlights polished seeing as they were getting a bit cloudy ! :roll:

Of course, while it was in there getting all the regular 'not so exciting' service items done there were a few modifications installed with the '42 Draft Designs' Shifter Bushing kit and the SuperPro Rear Trailing Arm Toe Correction polybushes... both make the car feel great and very tight seeing as I already have the Forge Short and Side Shifter and every other bush on the chassis is polybushed ! 8)







Air Conditioning Re-Gas and Dye


Headlight Refurbishment






Sump service with new pick-up strainer pipe using Millers Nanotech oil


'42 Draft Designs' Shifter Bushing Kit




SuperPro Rear Trailing Arm Toe Correction Polybushes






All Hunter laser aligned and finished !  


Back on the drive !!!


----------



## gogs

Lovely car with some very nice work going into her 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glmec

Love it, that looks superb.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

Van Well said:


> Mate, a lot of effort gone into your QS and the result is spectacular
> 
> 50 pages of thread that I 'speed skimmed' but love what you've done - black, silver, black colour scheme is wicked! 8)
> 
> And you can drive a car like this and still fit two kids in the back - brilliant :wink:


Thanks mate, much appreciated and yeah the addition of the back seats were certainly imperative for that very reason ! 



gogs said:


> Lovely car with some very nice work going into her 8)


Cheers gogs !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



glmec said:


> Love it, that looks superb.


Thank you ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

When buying the 42 drafts designs bushings, did you purchase anything else. Reason I ask is when I look to purchase from awesome gti it offers Shifter Bracket Bushings

Thanks


----------



## The Gachet

Pow3rL3ss said:


> When buying the 42 drafts designs bushings, did you purchase anything else. Reason I ask is when I look to purchase from awesome gti it offers Shifter Bracket Bushings
> 
> Thanks


Good question as I just purchased the kit which 'The TT Shop' provide and fit whenever this modification is requested... and the only photo of parts they sent me was the one above.

I guess the shifter bracket bushings are further down towards the bulkhead then as I cannot see anything else from above on looking down into the engine bay ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

The Gachet said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> When buying the 42 drafts designs bushings, did you purchase anything else. Reason I ask is when I look to purchase from awesome gti it offers Shifter Bracket Bushings
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Good question as I just purchased the kit which 'The TT Shop' provide and fit whenever this modification is requested... and the only photo of parts they sent me was the one above.
> 
> I guess the shifter bracket bushings are further down towards the bulkhead then as I cannot see anything else from above on looking down into the engine bay ?
Click to expand...

Hi Mate is it possible to post a pic of the ends of the linkage where the bushes are please?

Thanks


----------



## The Gachet

Pow3rL3ss said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> When buying the 42 drafts designs bushings, did you purchase anything else. Reason I ask is when I look to purchase from awesome gti it offers Shifter Bracket Bushings
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Good question as I just purchased the kit which 'The TT Shop' provide and fit whenever this modification is requested... and the only photo of parts they sent me was the one above.
> 
> I guess the shifter bracket bushings are further down towards the bulkhead then as I cannot see anything else from above on looking down into the engine bay ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mate is it possible to post a pic of the ends of the linkage where the bushes are please?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Apologies for the long delay in responding mate as I have not been on here for ages  ... is it the below you are after ?


----------



## The Gachet

A couple of little updates seeing as I've not been on here for a good few months :roll: ... had a new custom made stainless steel exhaust installed and fitted a Liquid gauge before they became virtually impossible to get hold of !!! 8)


----------



## BrianB

If you don't mind me asking I've been looking for a liquid gauge but haven't located one as it seems there not made anymore. Where did you find yours?
Thanks Brian.


----------



## DC240S

Looks fantastic Paul!

New tyres too? Whats the info on the exhaust?


----------



## The Gachet

BrianB said:


> If you don't mind me asking I've been looking for a liquid gauge but haven't located one as it seems there not made anymore. Where did you find yours?
> Thanks Brian.


I actually purchased it directly from the makers 'Race Diagnostics' however it appears that they recently stopped trading therefore I would recommend keeping a close eye on eBay and the various Audi 'Parts For Sale' forums !


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Looks fantastic Paul!
> 
> New tyres too? Whats the info on the exhaust?


Thanks David and yes I replaced the rear drivers side tyre as I thought that a recent puncture repair was causing some strange vibrations at speed as even after a couple of wheel balancing procedures there was still no improvement&#8230; turned out to be a sticking caliper due to a seized piston !!! :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway, the exhaust is a 3" custom built stainless steel one piece cat back so no additional clamps and connections with 4' tailpipes by a local company called 'Profusion Customs'&#8230; a real work of art and sounds great, thankfully no drone but a nice controlled growl with the odd pop and bang ! [smiley=bomb.gif] 

https://profusionexhausts.com


----------



## DC240S

I remember being impressed with you last exhaust IIRC - what was wrong with that?


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> I remember being impressed with your last exhaust IIRC - what was wrong with that?


Actually this is the same one, had it fitted a couple of weeks before AITP last year when I saw you last... just hadn't been on here for almost a year to provide any updates ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

A couple of action shots taken from last year's 'Audi Driver International' event held at Castle Combe race circuit in September&#8230; certainly one of my favourite events and track days of the year ! 8)


----------



## gogs

Lovely looking QS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

gogs said:


> Lovely looking QS


Thanks gogs and hope all is well with you and your TT mate ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Horlixx

Mate spend the best part of an hour on the bog today (at work of course) reading your thread, and it really impressed me, your QS is top notch. Thought i had a DVT afterwards !!

I would like to know about those comfort indicator looms you had - had any long term problems with them?? Were they easy to fit (decent instructings etc)

Also i'll be having my door cards off in a few weeks and would like to fit some of those little red LEDs in the handles - where is the best place to get power to them from, the elextric window switches or somewhere else? Id rather they worked of the headlight circuit but i'd want it to be as easy as possible..... So if they stayed on a permanent feed would it cause an issue with heat or anything ?

TiA


----------



## The Gachet

Horlixx said:


> Mate spend the best part of an hour on the bog today (at work of course) reading your thread, and it really impressed me, your QS is top notch. Thought i had a DVT afterwards !!
> I would like to know about those comfort indicator looms you had - had any long term problems with them?? Were they easy to fit (decent instructings etc)
> 
> Also i'll be having my door cards off in a few weeks and would like to fit some of those little red LEDs in the handles - where is the best place to get power to them from, the elextric window switches or somewhere else? Id rather they worked of the headlight circuit but i'd want it to be as easy as possible..... So if they stayed on a permanent feed would it cause an issue with heat or anything ?
> 
> TiA


HAHA, quality Horlixx and cheers for the kind words mate, much appreciated ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

To answer your questions the comfort indicator loom was literally a five minute job with good solid step-by-step instructions provided... just remove the stereo, pop the hazard switch relay out and insert the comfort relay loom into the existing loom behind the hazard switch so completely 'plug and play' with no issues to date and work exactly as expected, clock work ! 

All the interior LED's run off the cigar lighter illumination loom underneath the ashtray as I originally had an OSIR Orbit Ring Gear Surround fitted by 'The TT Shop' so I just followed their lead (no pun intended [smiley=freak.gif]) and used this as the LED source location which of course only illuminates when the headlights are activated which is ideal and as desired ! 8)


----------



## DC240S

I like the LED's Paul - I may look at something similar inside the window switch cylinder on the doors - fighter jet style.

I'm also really liking the black insert headlights as opposed to the platinum grey.


----------



## NtG

Really nice car!



DC240S said:


> I'm also really liking the black insert headlights as opposed to the platinum grey.


Actually I'm looking for the grey ones but all the second-hand headlights (in good price) i find are for right-hand drive! (i need left-hand drive)


----------



## McPikie

Read through the whole thread today, you've certainly put some effort in to this car, and it shows. A real credit to you.

You've really made me want black insert headlights now too


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> I like the LED's Paul - I may look at something similar inside the window switch cylinder on the doors - fighter jet style.
> 
> I'm also really liking the black insert headlights as opposed to the platinum grey.


Thanks David and I do think that the black inserts work well especially seeing as the qS's have the black roof ! 8)



napostolidis said:


> Really nice car!


Cheers mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



McPikie said:


> Read through the whole thread today, you've certainly put some effort in to this car, and it shows. A real credit to you.
> 
> You've really made me want black insert headlights now too


Thank you very much McPikie, I've certainly enjoyed modifying it over the years although the past year I've slowed down a bit :roll: ... however the black inserts are definitely a great touch and one that I cannot take take credit for as that was down to Andy a previous owner, I just replaced the smoked corners with clear ones !


----------



## The Gachet

Fitted this last night and one of my first new mods for a while... it's a 'Cookbot Gear Slop Bush' and it has clearly improved the first and second gear changes as I found that these were sometimes a bit hard to engage ! :?

Only took around half an hour to fit and completed from above leaving the tunnel in somehow managing to remove the old yellow soft rubber bush in one piece and then levered the much harder and tighter 'Delrin' bush in, really locks into place with a satisfying snap !!! 8)

A great cheap little mod with links below ! 

https://www.cbauto-solutions.com/cookbot-gear-slop-bush

https://www.dieselgeek.com/products/fir ... new-beetle


----------



## DC240S

Love little mods like that - thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Love little mods like that - thanks for sharing.


My pleasure mate and I've got a couple more little mods up my sleeve which I will post shortly once completed ! :wink:


----------



## The Gachet

Another little mod completed today, installed the '02M Gearbox Input Shaft Shim Kit and End Cap' which eliminates the _in and out_ input shaft play which can cause creeping in gear, hard to select first or reverse gears and stop any whining ! 8)

To be honest, I didn't have any notable whining but had found selecting first gear a bit promlematic at times however after recently fitting the 'Cookbot Gear Slop Bush' and this shim kit the gear selection is now as crisp, concise and direct as ever... feels like a brand new gearbox !!!


----------



## The Gachet




----------



## The Gachet

The Gachet said:


> After seeing what Mark aka conlechi installed the other day it made me think about my always messy experience when charging an iPhone what with having the ashtray open, using an adapter and seeing an annoying cable hanging out so I decided to copy him and install a USB power outlet socket in the dashboard storage compartment.
> 
> Plumbed in an in-line fuse for protection and an on/off rocker switch as without it it permanently lights up blue, also laying my hands on a 20cm Lightning Cable just to keep things tidy down there !


Switched out the blue LED USB power socket and replaced it with a much more suitable and interior matching red LED double outlet version !


----------



## The Gachet

Just been digging through my magazine archives and found an 'Audi Driver' going back to June 2016 on personal experiences of TT ownership... a fantastic 'Special TT Issue' with over 50 pages dedicated to TT's ! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Superb Paul!

What I love is your not afraid drive/enjoy this stunner constantly - exactly as it should be.

None of this in a garage under a dust cover crap!


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Superb Paul!
> 
> What I love is your not afraid drive/enjoy this stunner constantly - exactly as it should be.
> 
> None of this in a garage under a dust cover crap!


Thanks David, much appreciated mate and it's certainly my daily and the most fun I've had in it to date is out on the track that's for sure ! 

Cannot wait to get a few more track days and strip runs under my belt this year !!!


----------



## The Gachet

The last track day of the year at the recent 'Audi Driver International' event held at Castle Combe... was great to be back out there on the tarmac with a number of other TT's and a rather special guest in the form of a Porsche GT3 Cup car as driven by the Porsche Carrera Cup driver Tom Wrigley ! 8)


----------



## The Gachet

Removed the rear towing eye bracket for a cleaner look ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Looks great Paul - especially out on track! That Porsche looks epic.

How are the tyres holding up to the abuse?
Any future plans?

Glad you got the tow eye mounting off!


----------



## TTSingh

This looks awesome on the track!


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Looks great Paul - especially out on track! That Porsche looks epic.
> 
> How are the tyres holding up to the abuse?
> Any future plans?
> 
> Glad you got the tow eye mounting off!


Cheers David and yes that Porsche was insane, Tom came third in the overall championship standings this year so certainly a very impressive driver ! 8)

Tyre's held up well, they are not the softest compound but you really know where you are with them and hold the tarmac well !!! [smiley=wings.gif]

No future plans to be honest other than just routine maintenance, thought about possibly putting the Eibach front camber adjustment kit on to achieve another one degree in negative camber but apart from that nothing exciting... :roll:

Although I did have some fun getting that rear towing eye mounting bracket off, bolts were fairly stiff with a few slips and 'knuckles to metal' moments but got there in the end... definitely looks better without it and I can use the front one for track days so no issues there ! 

Hope your car project is all going well and I appreciated the advice on the towing eye bracket removal mate !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



TTSingh said:


> This looks awesome on the track!


Thank you very much Sir ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## bathchoppers

The Gachet said:


> Fitted this last night and one of my first new mods for a while... it's a 'Cookbot Gear Slop Bush' and it has clearly improved the first and second gear changes as I found that these were sometimes a bit hard to engage ! :?
> 
> Only took around half an hour to fit and completed from above leaving the tunnel in somehow managing to remove the old yellow soft rubber bush in one piece and then levered the much harder and tighter 'Delrin' bush in, really locks into place with a satisfying snap !!! 8)
> 
> A great cheap little mod with links below !
> 
> https://www.cbauto-solutions.com/cookbot-gear-slop-bush
> 
> https://www.dieselgeek.com/products/fir ... new-beetle


Just picked up one of these replacement bushes. Any tips on getting the old one out without removing all the tunnel trim?


----------



## The Gachet

bathchoppers said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this last night and one of my first new mods for a while... it's a 'Cookbot Gear Slop Bush' and it has clearly improved the first and second gear changes as I found that these were sometimes a bit hard to engage ! :?
> 
> Only took around half an hour to fit and completed from above leaving the tunnel in somehow managing to remove the old yellow soft rubber bush in one piece and then levered the much harder and tighter 'Delrin' bush in, really locks into place with a satisfying snap !!! 8)
> 
> A great cheap little mod with links below !
> 
> https://www.cbauto-solutions.com/cookbot-gear-slop-bush
> 
> https://www.dieselgeek.com/products/fir ... new-beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up one of these replacement bushes. Any tips on getting the old one out without removing all the tunnel trim?
Click to expand...

Apologies, only just came across your question as I've not been on here for a while but in answer to it I just stuck a small sharp flat headed screwdriver in the top of the cap and slowly prized it off... Romeo Done !


----------



## The Gachet

An awesome meet last month and first one of the year with around fifty TT's in attendance at the historical and legendary petrol head haunt 'Ace Cafe' ! 8)


----------



## HOGG

Sod that. It's still winter. When are these Ace Cafe meets?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

HOGG said:


> Sod that. It's still winter. When are these Ace Cafe meets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Usually only once a year and on the first weekend in January... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

They are organised through Facebook as below ! [smiley=computer.gif]

https://www.facebook.com/events/616027855420650/


----------



## DC240S

Looks a great evening! I'd liked to have gone.

TT looks nice and stealthy there Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks like a Mk2 infiltrated the line up?


----------



## HOGG

Fortunately I don't have Facebook and surely summer would get a better turn out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

DC240S said:


> Looks a great evening! I'd liked to have gone.
> 
> TT looks nice and stealthy there Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looks like a Mk2 infiltrated the line up?


Thanks DC and yes there was one Mk2 'imposter' there... Steve's RS ! :lol:


----------



## The Gachet

Replaced the old Cookbot Inlet Manifold Cover with a new one again complete with laser engraved build number ! 8)


----------

